# Yet another reason why I don't watch MSM News



## FeXL

NBC’s Brian Williams recants Iraq story after soldiers protest



> NBC Nightly News anchor Brian Williams admitted Wednesday he was not aboard a helicopter hit and forced down by RPG fire during the invasion of Iraq in 2003, a false claim that has been repeated by the network for [12] years.


Further:



> Williams told his Nightly News audience that the erroneous claim was part of a "bungled attempt" to thank soldiers who helped protect him in Iraq in 2003. “I made a mistake in recalling the events of 12 years ago,” Williams said. “I want to apologize.”


A _mistake._ One that was perpetuated over the course of a dozen years & only brought to light because servicemen, people who actually have come under fire in the defence of their country, got tired of your lies. Well, that makes it all better, no?

Apology _not_ accepted. The mud on the boots of these soldiers has more integrity than you, Brian Williams. Hold your head high...


----------



## SINC

And an eerily similar construed reporting attempt back in 1977 that I witnessed, is why I have never again trusted CBC-TV news since. Manufacturing news is just plain fraud and CBC-TV is guilty as hell.


----------



## FeXL

You've told me of that event.

The thing that offends me the most is that all of these events are brushed off as minor offences in the grand scheme of things. Where is the accountability? What recourse does John Q. Citizen have? There is little to none, save turning off the channel. All that accomplishes is that MSM ends up preaching to the "too stupid to care" or "too dumb to know the difference" voter, who laps it up like kool-aid.


----------



## CubaMark

The really, sadly, funny thing? As much as those on the Right distrust the MSM, those on the left do as well.

As for Williams - _a mistake_ - no, you don't mistakenly tell people you were on a helicopter forced down by enemy fire when you were in fact on a helicopter that happened to follow the same path _an hour later_. This was out-and-out lying to make himself seem more ... manly? brave? I don't know the psychology of that one....

I do wish, though, that y'all would be as critical of those numb-nuts at Fox News and Sun News, who do this on a far more frequent basis.


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> The really, sadly, funny thing? As much as those on the Right distrust the MSM, those on the left do as well.


Bull$hit. The left eats this crap up like a baby eating pablum.



CubaMark said:


> I do wish, though, that y'all would be as critical of those numb-nuts at Fox News and Sun News, who do this on a far more frequent basis.


Bull$hit, again. Case in point. How long did it take for the Lefty Press Corpse to report anything on Shrillary & Benghazi? It took over a year.

Another case in point: Globull Warming.

And another: The Charlie Foxtrot known as Obamacare.

Yet one more: No boots on the ground.

I could go on for pages & pages, listing events that have seen little to no coverage from the MSM and even more that finally came out due to the pressure exerted by conservative blogs months after they occurred. They've all got the Democrats back, every damn one of them.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> I could go on for pages & pages, listing events that have seen little to no coverage from the MSM and even more that finally came out due to the pressure exerted by conservative blogs months after they occurred. They've all got the Democrats back, every damn one of them.


Ah, I see the problem. You think the Democrats are on the _Left_. 

That's really quite funny...


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Ah, I see the problem. You think the Democrats are on the _Left_.
> 
> That's really quite funny...


Not left of communists, such as yourself.


----------



## CubaMark

Here's a MSM story that somehow managed to not be broadcast....

Global News Disappeared a Koch Brothers Exposé | CANADALAND

_An investigative report into the billionaire Koch brothers' connections to Canada was pulled from Global's newsmagazine show 16x9 shortly before broadcast, and an article published on the same topic was scrubbed from GlobalNews.ca, CANADALAND has learned. _


----------



## Macfury

Livesey's been a dour communist since he graduated from Ryerson. No wonder the thing got scotched.



CubaMark said:


> Here's a MSM story that somehow managed to not be broadcast....
> 
> Global News Disappeared a Koch Brothers Exposé | CANADALAND
> 
> _An investigative report into the billionaire Koch brothers' connections to Canada was pulled from Global's newsmagazine show 16x9 shortly before broadcast, and an article published on the same topic was scrubbed from GlobalNews.ca, CANADALAND has learned. _


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> Here's a MSM story that somehow managed to not be broadcast....


Ooooo, the Koch Bros investing in Canada. Stunning news. Yeah, I can see the impact that story would carry, compared to, say, any of the 4 I noted in my post.

<shaking my head>...

Do you think the Democrats are on the political right?

<shaking my head>, again...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Do you think the Democrats are on the political right?


Well now, let's see...


Guantanamo prison still open for business
U.S. military bases present in dozens of countries around the world to support the empire (more than 1,000 bases in over 130 countries. Yeah. I couldn't believe it either.)
Perpetual state of war
Wall Street bankers remain jail-free despite the destitution of several million subprime mortgage holders

Oh, yeah, I see your point. The Lefties have simply destroyed America with their peacenik agenda and anti-business communisticism.... :roll eyes:

You fellas are a laugh-riot....

:lmao:


----------



## Macfury

That's just typical leftist crony capitalism.



CubaMark said:


> Well now, let's see...
> 
> 
> Guantanamo prison still open for business
> U.S. military bases present in dozens of countries around the world to support the empire (more than 1,000 bases in over 130 countries. Yeah. I couldn't believe it either.)
> Perpetual state of war
> Wall Street bankers remain jail-free despite the destitution of several million subprime mortgage holders
> 
> Oh, yeah, I see your point. The Lefties have simply destroyed America with their peacenik agenda and anti-business communisticism.... :roll eyes:
> 
> You fellas are a laugh-riot....
> 
> :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

I was going to say it's typical progressive hypocrisy...


----------



## FeXL

Oh, this is gonna get ugly...

Midnight Brian Williams Update



> You know, when this began, I was saying that Williams would ride this out, that the media would back him to the hilt, that they would just pretend this never happened.
> 
> No.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> It's over.
> 
> It gets worse.


Colour me surprised, too.

More:



> _NBC's most revered journalist is furious that Brian Williams is still in the anchor chair after he sheepishly admitted he hadn’t traveled on a helicopter hit by enemy fire.
> 
> "Brokaw wants Williams' head on a platter," an NBC source said.
> 
> ...
> 
> Brokaw, 74, was still the "Nightly News" anchor when Williams came back from his Iraq expedition -- and an insider said he knew the story Williams later spouted was bunk._


Long overdue for a comeuppance.

Looks like this tendency to lie may have spilled over into other stories, too...


----------



## CubaMark

_How about that? Someone actually examined the truthfulness of Fox vs MSNBC:_

*Fact-Checking Site Finds Fox News Only Tells the Truth 18 Percent of the Time*



> For liberals, it’s not exactly “breaking news” to find out that Fox News is mostly comprised of misinformation or flat-out lies. Anyone with even a shred of common sense can watch just a handful of their featured shows and see that the entire channel is nothing more than a propaganda mechanism for the Republican party. Punditfact, a branch of Politifact, has put together profiles for CNN, MSNBC and Fox News detailing just how honest each of these networks are.





> Pundifact found Fox News to have only told the truth 18 percent (15 of 83) of the time for the statements they checked. And even of that 18 percent, only 8 percent of what they said was completely “True.” The other 10 percent was rated as “Mostly True.” A staggering 60 percent (50 of 83) comments were found to be either “Mostly False,” “False,” or “Pants on Fire.” The other 22 percent were rated “Half True.”
> 
> Essentially well over half of what Punditfact has fact-checked on Fox News has been a lie and only 18 percent has been deemed factual. To compare, CNN was found to have been honest about 60 percent of the time, while only having 18 percent of their comments found to be false. As for MSNBC, they were found to have been honest about 31 percent of the time, while 48 percent of the comments they had fact-checked were deemed untrue.


(ForwardProgressives)


----------



## SINC

That is a pretty sad record for all three networks, CM.

It would be interesting to see a similar comparison on Canadian networks.


----------



## eMacMan

There is a good deal of off the lame stream information that clearly indicates the vast majority of lame stream reporting from the middle east consists mainly of bald faced lies. Little wonder that Williams did not hesitate to try to enhance his personal rep by pulling a Bush league Billary. He simply could no longer tell truth from fiction. 

I would suggest that either party would love to have him running under their banner for a seat in Congress. He has self certified that he is fully qualified.


----------



## Macfury

Pundifact says it's a lie if we say that the Earths temperature hasn't risen in 18 years. It rates "truthiness" through a "progressive" lens.



CubaMark said:


> _How about that? Someone actually examined the truthfulness of Fox vs MSNBC:_
> 
> *Fact-Checking Site Finds Fox News Only Tells the Truth 18 Percent of the Time*
> 
> 
> 
> (ForwardProgressives)


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> _How about that? Someone actually examined the truthfulness of Fox vs MSNBC:_


I'm not debating whether a "right" network is more or less truthful than a "left" network. The thread title specifically notes MSM. Period. None of the bastards are trustworthy.

However, now that you bring it up, what about errors of omission? What if you blatantly do not report the news, period? You obviously haven't told a lie but neither have you exposed the truth. Among dozens, Benghazi.

How does your little survey account for that? "Oh, they never mentioned it so it wasn't a lie. We're obviously better than them." Is that it? 

What a crock. For a guy with a PhD, CM, your debating skills, your ability to present a cogent argument & defend it with empirical evidence, really suck. 

And, as SINC noted, do you really think that a record of 31% or 60% accuracy in the news is noteworthy? Something to be proud of? Would you consider either number as an acceptable mark on your child's report card? Would you have earned any of your degrees with marks like that?

Have Progressives' standards sunk that low? Edward R. Murrow must be turning over in his grave.

How embarrassing...


----------



## Macfury

AT its peak viewing period, MSNBC reaches 55,000 viewer nationwide. So while they lie, it can be said with some accuracy that they lie to very few.


----------



## CubaMark

I guess it's where you decide to pick your numbers. MSNBC pulls in half to a third of Fox's numbers (PrimeTime average), but none of those numbers are as low as 55-thousand. In any case, it's true - MSNBC lies to far fewer viewers than does Fox News. 

So I guess... Fox wins? (what, the booby prize?)


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> What a crock. For a guy with a PhD, CM, your debating skills, your ability to present a cogent argument & defend it with empirical evidence, really suck.


Personal attacks. How lovely. Thankfully, in none of my educational pursuits was I in a position to be judged by the likes of you.



FeXL said:


> And, as SINC noted, do you really think that a record of 31% or 60% accuracy in the news is noteworthy? Something to be proud of? Would you consider either number as an acceptable mark on your child's report card? Would you have earned any of your degrees with marks like that?


Before you get yourself too worked up, you might step back and consider that I'm not supporting MSNBC or anyone. I was simply pointing out that the Right Holy Fox News Channel (blessings be unto Murdoch), the darling of the non-Left, is even worse than the example you presented, and worse to more people more often.

The best we can do as viewers, as recipients of published news material, is to keep in mind the inherent biases they all present, to whom they are beholden at the end of the day (which corporate / political / class interest), and attempt as much as possible to gather multiple perspectives on issues to attempt to decipher the bull**** and get to the grain.

Your outrage is amusing.


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> Personal attacks. How lovely. Thankfully, in none of my educational pursuits was I in a position to be judged by the likes of you.


Victim!!!! Oh, it _has_ been a long time...

Not nearly a personal attack as much as an assessment of your debating skill. I'm not judging you, I'm judging your ability to piece together a cogent argument & defend it. Read the first quote in my signature. If my criticism stings...

The toughest marker I ever had in university ended up being my mentor. I am proud to have learned from him. If I had presented to him a paper containing all the red herrings you have introduced into this argument, he would have given me an F. Much the same as I'm doing to you...



CubaMark said:


> Before you get yourself too worked up, you might step back and consider that I'm not supporting MSNBC or anyone. I was simply pointing out that the Right Holy Fox News Channel (blessings be unto Murdoch), the darling of the non-Left, is even worse than the example you presented, and worse to more people more often.


The example I presented was that Brian Williams, erstwhile respected member of the press, outright lied about a story for the last 12 years. It had nothing to do with any particular network. Read the thread title, again. The fact that he works for NBC is a moot point. Red herring, argument fail.

As for Fox News, as a definitive member of the "non-Left", I've never watched it. Again, my observation was about an individual, not a network. Same red herring, argument fail.

Your argument that 60% accuracy in newscasts is more acceptable than 18% or 31% is more an indictment of the lows to which modern society's standards have sunk rather than an endorsement of the least offensive player in the game. It is also totally irrelevant to the central issue and another red herring. Argument fail.

Address the topic: Do you endorse the press lying to the people at any time? Why/Why not?



CubaMark said:


> The best we can do as viewers, blah, blah, blah...


As a viewer, *I shouldn't have to interpret the news.* Period. I should be able to get all sides of the argument presented in a factual, objective fashion & be able to draw my own conclusions without having to do a weeks worth of homework to check the so-called "facts" of every 30 second news clip run on TV tonite.

Where is the accountability? 

There is none. Zero.



CubaMark said:


> Your outrage is amusing.


What outrage?


----------



## FeXL

So, if you clicked on my link from yesterday to Ace of Spades there was a story about a pilot corroborating Williams' story.

Today, the pilot is questioning his recollection of the events.

Pilot Retracts Corroboration for Williams' Story



> _On Friday morning, Krell told me that "the information I gave you was true based on my memories, but at this point I am questioning my memories." _


----------



## FeXL

Is NBC complicit in the lie?

Jake Tapper: Did NBC Deliberately Mislead In Brian Williams' Original Chopper Report To Make It Seem As If His "Bird" Were Under Fire?



> Possibly explosive stuff, or it would be, if the network gave f***-all about its reputation any more, which it very much does not.
> 
> The key thing here, per Stars & Stripes reporter Travis Tritten, is that NBC played action-packed Under Fire radio chatter _presented as if it were taken from Williams' own bird, when in fact it was relayed from the other choppers._


Italics from the link.

From the sounds of it, NBC has no plans to take action against Williams. For that, corporate heads should roll. In addition, if Williams had any self-respect at all <snort>, he'd resign...


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Is NBC complicit in the lie?
> 
> Jake Tapper: Did NBC Deliberately Mislead In Brian Williams' Original Chopper Report To Make It Seem As If His "Bird" Were Under Fire?
> 
> 
> 
> Italics from the link.
> 
> From the sounds of it, NBC has no plans to take action against Williams. For that, corporate heads should roll. In addition, if Williams had any self-respect at all <snort>, he'd resign...


The misdirection seems to be top down:
NBC News President Deborah Turness' memo on Brian Williams


> NEW YORK (AP) — The following memo was sent from NBC News President Deborah Turness to NBC news staff on Friday:
> All,
> This has been a difficult few days for all of us at NBC News.
> Yesterday, Brian and I spoke to the Nightly News team. And this morning at the Editorial Exchange, we both addressed the wider group. Brian apologized once again, and specifically expressed how sorry he is for the impact this has had on all of you and on this proud organization.
> As you would expect, we have a team dedicated to gathering the facts to help us make sense of all that has transpired. We're working on what the best next steps are — and when we have something to communicate we will of course share it with you.
> Since joining NBC News, I've seen great strength and resilience. We are a close-knit family, and your response this week has made that even clearer.
> As a relentless news agenda marches on, thank you again for continuing to do what we do best — bring the most important stories of the day to our audience.
> Deborah


Appropriate if she was creating a Conman talking point, but certainly does nothing for NBC.


----------



## Macfury

Here's the reference:

MSNBC suffers lowest ratings in a decade - POLITICO.com



> The liberal cable news network drew an average of 55,000 viewers in the all-important 25- to 54-year-old demo on Tuesday, its lowest full-day rating since July 2005, according to Nielsen ratings provided by an industry source. CNN had nearly three times as many viewers in the demo, Fox News nearly five times as many.





CubaMark said:


> I guess it's where you decide to pick your numbers. MSNBC pulls in half to a third of Fox's numbers (PrimeTime average), but none of those numbers are as low as 55-thousand. In any case, it's true - MSNBC lies to far fewer viewers than does Fox News.


----------



## screature

Just a question FeXL. I Googled MSM news and could find nothing. Did you perhaps mean MSN? If so maybe edit the title of the thread for accuracy.


----------



## Oakbridge

screature said:


> Just a question FeXL. I Googled MSM news and could find nothing. Did you perhaps mean MSN? If so maybe edit the title of the thread for accuracy.


It took me a while to figure it out, I believe MSM could be referring to 'main stream media' although I've never seen that acronym used. 

I think the bigger problem is that we no longer have reporters and journalists. We have actors and models who wouldn't know how to 'investigate' a story even if they had an absolute exclusive and there was a Pulitzer if the job was even done half right. (I might even question how many of today's 'newspeople' even know much about the award). 

I agree with FeXL. Today's news media has become the 21st century equivalent to standing on the sidewalk and looking up in the sky. Eventually you'll have a crowd of people doing the same. What I mean is that anyone with an Internet account can post something. Often this can be a public relations person. If enough people repeat or refer to that post, it will gain traction. Eventually a recognized news service or network will often report on it. The 'story' grows a life of its own and in some cases becomes the story. Rarely will someone stop and take the time to look for the facts. 

I believe a large part of the problem is a result of the 24 hour news stations. Too many hours to fill with content and not enough content. 

I also blame our attention spans. In The Big Chill (a movie that is over 30 years old), Jeff Goldblum's character talks about his work writing for People Magazine. I couldn't find the actual quite but it refers to writing stories that were "short enough for people to read while they are sitting on the toilet". Today's 'news' stories are shorter than that. 

I remember newspapers that had stories that started on Page 1 and were continued later in the first section, sometimes on multiple pages. I can't remember the last time I read a story that was longer than a few paragraphs. Or one that was worth reading past the first few sentences.


----------



## Macfury

Agreed. I occasionally crack a 50-year-old TIME or NEWSWEEK and I doubt very much most of today's reporters would understand the meaning of the words used in those articles. Also, half of the magazine wasn't taken up with entertainment news.



Oakbridge said:


> I think the bigger problem is that we no longer have reporters and journalists. We have actors and models who wouldn't know how to 'investigate' a story even if they had an absolute exclusive and there was a Pulitzer if the job was even done half right. (I might even question how many of today's 'newspeople' even know much about the award).


----------



## FeXL

screature said:


> Just a question FeXL. I Googled MSM news and could find nothing. Did you perhaps mean MSN? If so maybe edit the title of the thread for accuracy.


Oakbridge nailed it. Main Stream Media. It's an abbreviation that is used frequently on right-leaning blogs to describe the Press Corpse.


----------



## FeXL

Further on Williams. In addition, he has a date with Letterman this Thursday. Be interesting to see if he keeps it.

Anchorman Lies His Head Off, And You Won’t Believe What Happens Next!



> The move on Saturday, developed in consultation with the NBC brass, was not a thinly disguised suspension. In fact, no one, including NBC News President Deborah Turness, suggested that Williams take time off, this person says.
> 
> What’s more, according to the source, NBC is not conducting an internal investigation of its anchor, as has been widely reported. *The network is engaging in journalistic fact-gathering* so it can respond to questions about the crisis created by Williams’ false story about having been in a helicopter in Iraq that was hit by a rocket-propelled grenade. That means there will be no report with a finding on his conduct, this person says.


_Journalistic fact gathering?_ Well, in that case...

If Williams shows up on the "Late Show",



> Ironically, the anchor will be sitting in the same chair where he told Letterman the false Iraq story in 2013—a clip that has been widely replayed to show that he has repeatedly claimed to have been in the downed Chinook.


----------



## FeXL

And, the lighter side...

The Week in Pictures, Supplemental: Brian’s Song Edition

I do like the Frodo one...


----------



## Oakbridge

He has cancelled the Letterman guest spot.


----------



## Oakbridge

FeXL said:


> And, the lighter side...
> 
> The Week in Pictures, Supplemental: Brian’s Song Edition
> 
> I do like the Frodo one...


The Beatles one should have been crossing the road, or getting off the Pan Am plane at JFK, or standing with them and Sullivan.

Which for those of us that want to feel really old, was 51 years ago this week!


----------



## FeXL

Oakbridge said:


> He has cancelled the Letterman guest spot.


Ah. There was some speculation he may. Coward...


----------



## screature

Oakbridge said:


> *It took me a while to figure it out, I believe MSM could be referring to 'main stream media' although I've never seen that acronym used.*
> 
> I think the bigger problem is that we no longer have reporters and journalists. We have actors and models who wouldn't know how to 'investigate' a story even if they had an absolute exclusive and there was a Pulitzer if the job was even done half right. (I might even question how many of today's 'newspeople' even know much about the award).
> 
> I agree with FeXL. Today's news media has become the 21st century equivalent to standing on the sidewalk and looking up in the sky. Eventually you'll have a crowd of people doing the same. What I mean is that anyone with an Internet account can post something. Often this can be a public relations person. If enough people repeat or refer to that post, it will gain traction. Eventually a recognized news service or network will often report on it. The 'story' grows a life of its own and in some cases becomes the story. Rarely will someone stop and take the time to look for the facts.
> 
> I believe a large part of the problem is a result of the 24 hour news stations. Too many hours to fill with content and not enough content.
> 
> I also blame our attention spans. *In The Big Chill (a movie that is over 30 years old), Jeff Goldblum's character talks about his work writing for People Magazine. I couldn't find the actual quite but it refers to writing stories that were "short enough for people to read while they are sitting on the toilet". Today's 'news' stories are shorter than that. *
> 
> I remember newspapers that had stories that started on Page 1 and were continued later in the first section, sometimes on multiple pages. I can't remember the last time I read a story that was longer than a few paragraphs. Or one that was worth reading past the first few sentences.


That could be Oakbridge.

I agree whole heartedly with the rest of your post regarding MSM if it means "main stream media".

Did you ever watch Noam Chomsky's Manufacturing Consent (1992)?

If you did then you will know that even way back then he was complaining about the media and their obsessive need for concision.

I am paraphrasing here, but basically one of the things that he said in that movie was that, what he was after was the truth and the truth is not concise; it is complicated, layered and detailed. It cannot be told in a sound bite. That was back in 1992!!!

The age of Twitter must drive him to distraction. Hopefully he is old enough now that he doesn't give a s**t any longer because he has more important matters to attend to now and he can enjoy his "golden" years. He is 86.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Oakbridge nailed it. Main Stream Media. It's an abbreviation that is used frequently on right-leaning blogs to describe the Press Corpse.


Ok great. Now that we know what you meant we can dispense with and ignore all the MSN posts.

BTW, those "right-leaning blogs" using MSM as an acronym rank terribly in a Google search. Any mention of MSM or msm referring to "main stream media" only appears on page 3 (I gave up after page 5 as I think most people would) of Google search (at least on my monitor which is large).

And even then it was only in the urbandictionary.com  cited in 2004. It seems to have been deprecated from common use since then. 

MSM for the general public as per Google refers to:

Methylsulfonylmethane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All that being said, I am glad that we can all be on the same page now.


----------



## FeXL

Can't attest to rankings but here are three that use it regularly:

Small Dead Animals - Kate lives in Saskabush near Saskatoon. She's won a couple of "Best Canadian Blog" awards. I find her presentation style refreshing. Canadian/US/World politics coverage, probably proportionate to that order.

Ace of Spades HQ - Ace frequently refers to his viewers as morons & moronettes.  He has a number of guest bloggers who post on regular topics, from politics to food to astronomy. US based. Great sense of sarcasm. Largely US politics.

Theo Spark - Does a few of his own topics, has a number of guest bloggers who do daily posts. Also a bit of an aggregator. Quite diverse in his coverage. Lots of political cartoons. Some great photography on a semi-regular basis, daily bed-time & tea-time totty's, as well as a daily set of 4 pretty young ladies. Believe he's based in England. World politics with an emphasis on the US.

I visit all 3 daily.

The world doesn't revolve around Google, although they'd like you to think so. Their search results are so biased as to be almost unusable. I don't use them & haven't for years. Neither should anybody else. DuckDuckGo, on the first page of results, returns Acronym Finder. Within that, MSM's second definition is Mainstream Media.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Can't attest to rankings but here are three that use it regularly:
> 
> Small Dead Animals - Kate lives in Saskabush near Saskatoon. She's won a couple of "Best Canadian Blog" awards. I find her presentation style refreshing. Canadian/US/World politics coverage, probably proportionate to that order.
> 
> Ace of Spades HQ - Ace frequently refers to his viewers as morons & moronettes.  He has a number of guest bloggers who post on regular topics, from politics to food to astronomy. US based. Great sense of sarcasm. Largely US politics.
> 
> Theo Spark - Does a few of his own topics, has a number of guest bloggers who do daily posts. Also a bit of an aggregator. Quite diverse in his coverage. Lots of political cartoons. Some great photography on a semi-regular basis, daily bed-time & tea-time totty's, as well as a daily set of 4 pretty young ladies. Believe he's based in England. World politics with an emphasis on the US.
> 
> I visit all 3 daily.
> 
> *The world doesn't revolve around Google*, although they'd like you to think so. Their search results are so biased as to be almost unusable. I don't use them & haven't for years. Neither should anybody else. DuckDuckGo, on the first page of results, returns Acronym Finder. Within that, MSM's second definition is Mainstream Media.


Actually in terms of numbers, it pretty much does.

All political parties in Canada know that, as I suspect all political Parties around the world know that. When trying to reach a large audience if you can't be found in the first two pages in Google at a high rank you basically don't exist for the vast majority of people. That is a simple fact.

So while the blogs that you refer to may or may not speak the "truth" until they become much better at communications and SEO practices (I will let you search that one for yourself, it should come up either number one or three in your browser, depending) they will forever be on the fringes.

By all means try and convince us here at ehMac (a dying Forum) to go to these fringe blogs.

But if you really want their voice to be heard tell them to get on board with 21st century communications.

There is little point in speaking if there is no one there to hear what you have to say. Sadly this place is becoming a location for that more and more all the time.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL is saying that Google may be pushing the acronym down deliberately.


----------



## FeXL

screature said:


> Actually in terms of numbers, it pretty much does.


Only if you care what Google says. I don't. I find everything I need on DDG & have done so for years. And, my search results are not tainted by my browsing history with them. Further, I don't have ads splashed all over the place derived, again, from my browsing history.



screature said:


> So while the blogs that you refer to may or may not speak the "truth" until they become much better at communications and SEO practices (I will let you search that one for yourself, it should come up either number one or three in your browser, depending) they will forever be on the fringes.


I don't know if they speak the truth or not. What I do know is that much of what they say resonates with me & that is why I peruse them daily. I'm not trying to convince anyone to go to any of them. Feel free or not, as you wish. I don't care. I do know that the readership of all three is increasing, despite the fact that you couldn't find a connection between them & "MSM" in your search engine. And, having a business website of my own, I'm quite familiar with the term SEO, thankyouverymuch.



screature said:


> By all means try and convince us here at ehMac (a dying Forum) to go to these fringe blogs.
> 
> But if you really want their voice to be heard tell them to get on board with 21st century communications.
> 
> There is little point in speaking if there is no one there to hear what you have to say. Sadly this place is becoming a location for that more and more all the time.


Screature, I'm not selling anything. I don't care. I merely gave you three examples of blogs that use the term MSM at least semi-regularly. I don't need to be preached at because the mighty Google failed to find them...

You're wound up like a mainspring in a clock. Go have a nice craft beer & relax.


----------



## FeXL

Another...fallacy...exposed.

Another Brian Williams Fantasy Tale Exposed: “There were Katyusha rockets passing just underneath the helicopter I was riding in”

Steyn roasts him in "The Life of Brian".



> *Danger is his middle name. It used to be Dan Rather's middle name, but Brian bought it at Dan's yard sale a few years back.* The "rounds coming into the airframe" is also a nice touch. He knows the lingo. He's way better than Billy Crystal's creative-writing student pitching her submarine drama in _Throw Momma From The Train_


M'bold.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Where I'm at, for at least a couple of reasons.

Why Mocking Brian Williams Is Good for Democracy



> It’s not just fun to mock Brian Williams, it performs a truly useful service. It’s good for reporting and it’s good for democracy, too.


Yep.



> Holding reporters accountable helps democracy function better because we need reliable information to make choices about candidates and issues. The better the information and the more diverse the sources, the better we can perform our tasks as citizens and voters. That’s why freedom of the press and speech are essential to democracies and why our First Amendment guarantees them.
> 
> Solid, honest reporting is the only way we can get the information we need.
> 
> ...
> 
> *But whatever the stories, we expect them to be truthful. It shouldn’t matter whether MSNBC, Fox News, or the National Enquirer says the Department of Labor reports this month’s unemployment is 5.8%. That should be the number.*


M'bold.

BINGO!!!!!

As for Williams?



> He should not be put on “temporary leave” and quietly eased out. *He should be publicly fired for cause.* The problem is not just that he harmed the “NBC brand,” though he surely did. *The problem is that he violated a reporter’s basic responsibility to tell the truth.*


Couldn't have put it clearer myself.

Excellent read.

PS Further on the MSM acronym. It's one I've used a number of times on this blog myself.


----------



## eMacMan

I think that Williams inability to separate fact from fiction, says a lot about the propagandistic nature of the entire lame stream media. They have been lying so frequently it has become their new normal. 

It's truly sad when the reporters and politicians have become so similar, that behaviour typical of a politician does not result in the instant firing of a reporter.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> FeXL is saying that Google may be pushing the acronym down deliberately.


I understand that.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Only if you care what Google says. I don't. I find everything I need on DDG & have done so for years. And, my search results are not tainted by my browsing history with them. Further, I don't have ads splashed all over the place derived, again, from my browsing history.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they speak the truth or not. What I do know is that much of what they say resonates with me & that is why I peruse them daily. I'm not trying to convince anyone to go to any of them. Feel free or not, as you wish. I don't care. I do know that the readership of all three is increasing, despite the fact that you couldn't find a connection between them & "MSM" in your search engine. And, having a business website of my own, I'm quite familiar with the term SEO, thankyouverymuch.
> 
> Screature, I'm not selling anything. I don't care. I merely gave you three examples of blogs that use the term MSM at least semi-regularly. I don't need to be preached at because the mighty Google failed to find them...
> 
> *You're wound up like a mainspring in a clock. * Go have a nice craft beer & relax.


Didn't mean to offend in any way. My post had nothing to do with you or your abilities at SEO. I was only saying that if you appreciate the blogs that you referred to* they* could do better SEO as they rank very poorly.

Sorry you misunderstood and sorry I wasn't in the know as to what MSM refers to/means to some people.

But, IMO, being found on Google does matter for the majority. If it doesn't for you or the blogs that you refer to, fine... great actually.

We live in different worlds it seems and I mean that sincerely, not facetiously. My world is dominated by politics so being the first hit on Google matters a whole lot. It is just a reality whether you or I like it or not when you want to communicate with the "masses".

Actually I am not, my blood pressure is really good right now. 118/81 and HR 74, last I checked, because I am supposed to know and keep a record.


----------



## eMacMan

Trust Job Stewart to sum it up the best:
Jon Stewart's exit as a phony newsman is a loss to real news - seattlepi.com


> *Wearing a woeful expression, he summed up everyone's befuddlement with crystalline efficiency: "Bri! Why? Why, Bri? Why lie? Sigh." *
> 
> _By then hours upon hours of pontificating, grousing and hollow forecasts from other corners of the media had been focused on Williams, nailed a few days earlier for apparently fudging an account of his experience a decade ago covering the war in Iraq: He seemed to have misremembered that he wasn't, as he had declared repeatedly, shot out of the sky in a military helicopter.
> 
> Choppergate seemed custom-made for the cable-news universe. The endless talk supported by few known facts and snap-judgment calls for his dismissal — Off with his (talking) head! — accomplished little.
> 
> By contrast, in the tidy eight minutes or so that followed Stewart's silly rhyme, he proposed a shrewd diagnosis for what might have led Williams to muddle his Serious News cred with habitual visits to any talk show (including, of course, "The Daily Show") that would have him, where he could show off his charm as a wit and raconteur.
> 
> Stewart called it _*Infotainment Confusion Syndrome, a brain misfire that occurs,*_ he said,_* "when the 'celebrity cortex' gets its wires crossed with the 'medulla anchor-gata.'" *
> 
> *Stewart had one more point to make. He mocked the mediaverse for obsessing over Williams' alleged misdeeds: "Finally SOMEONE is being held to account for misleading America about the Iraq war." *
> 
> *"Never again," he added dramatically, "will Brian Williams mislead this great nation about being shot at in a war we probably wouldn't have ended up in, if the media had applied this level of scrutiny to the actual (bleep) war."*
> .....


----------



## FeXL

screature said:


> Didn't mean to offend in any way.


You haven't. All is fine.


----------



## Macfury

The media never scrutinized the Iraq War because it was originally called for by a Democrat.


----------



## FeXL

Well, someone in head office actually found their cajones & made a decent start.

NBC News: Brian Williams suspended for 6 months without pay



> NBC Nightly News anchor Brian Williams has been suspended for six months without pay following his false claims about an experience he had during the Iraq war, NBC News president Deborah Turness announced Tuesday night.


Don't know about this, though...



> Steve Burke, the CEO of NBC Universal, said Williams' actions "are inexcusable and *this suspension is severe and appropriate.*" However, Burke also said Williams "deserves a second chance and we are rooting for him."


M'bold.

Hmmm. Severe would have been firing his sorry butt along with a statement declaring that he'd never announce news again, anywhere. And, after all the BS he's spewed over the years, how can he possibly deserve a second chance?


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> The media never scrutinized the Iraq War because it was originally called for by a Democrat.


Actually it was Israel that called for it incessantly, but Bush II was the one who obliged and last I heard he still a Republirat.

That said, Obushma stayed the course nicely but then he too is a Republirat in disguise.


----------



## Macfury

Bill Clinton.



eMacMan said:


> Actually it was Israel that called for it incessantly, but Bush II was the one who obliged and last I heard he still a Republirat.
> 
> That said, Obushma stayed the course nicely but then he too is a Republirat in disguise.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Bill Clinton.


The elder Bush was the man in charge at the time of the initial Gulf War. 

Clinton partially satiated his overlords blood lust with baby starving sanctions. 'Twas Bush II that did the serious blood letting.


----------



## Macfury

Yep, but a host of Democrats, including His Billship weighed in on the necessity of the endeavour--and on those weapons of mass destruction.



eMacMan said:


> The elder Bush was the man in charge at the time of the initial Gulf War.
> 
> Clinton partially satiated his overlords blood lust with baby starving sanctions. 'Twas Bush II that did the serious blood letting.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Yep, but a host of Democrats, including His Billship weighed in on the necessity of the endeavour--and on those weapons of mass destruction.


As I have consistently stated: They are all the same. Does not matter whether they are red-white or blue they all answer to the same overlords. 

The masters wanted war and their demands were met. Met without the slightest whimper of protest from any of the Congressional rats. More importantly without the slightest pretense of scrutiny from the lame stream media, which is a bit closer to the topic of the thread.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> As I have consistently stated: They are all the same. Does not matter whether they are red-white or blue they all answer to the same overlords.
> 
> The masters wanted war and their demands were met. Met without the slightest whimper of protest from any of the Congressional rats. *More importantly without the slightest pretense of scrutiny from the lame stream media, which is a bit closer to the topic of the thread.*


My point was that they would have been more vigorous, had there not been prior Democrat blessing.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> My point was that they would have been more vigorous, had there not been prior Democrat blessing.


Seems much more likely that the same overlords who rule Congress, also call the shots for the lame stream media.


----------



## Macfury

I doubt it, or the Republicans would not have such a tough time while in power.



eMacMan said:


> Seems much more likely that the same overlords who rule Congress, also call the shots for the lame stream media.


----------



## CubaMark

*3 young Muslims killed by gunman in US*












> Three young Muslims were killed by a gunman in the US state of North Carolina on Tuesday.
> 
> A statement from police in the town of Chapel Hill confirmed they were questioning a suspect over the murder of three people at 5 pm local time.
> 
> Local media reported that the victims were 23-year old Deah Shaddy Barakat, his wife Yusor Mohammad, 21, and her sister, Razan Mohammad Abu-Salha, 19.
> 
> An American football and basketball fan, Deah was believed to be a dental student at the University of North Carolina and volunteered with a charity providing emergency dental care to children in Palestine.
> 
> UNC officials said Deah and Yusor got married less than two months ago, in late December. She had been planning to begin her own dental studies in Chapel Hill this autumn.
> 
> WRAL news reported that a 46-year old man, Craig Stephen Hicks, turned himself in to the Chatham County Sheriff's Office in Pittsboro after the attack.
> 
> Craig Stephen Hicks read paralegal studies at Durham county's Technical Community College. Hicks described himself as an atheist on Facebook and posted regular images and text condemning all religions.
> 
> Activists on social media shared pictures of the victims and criticised US media for its lack of coverage of the murder.












(MEM)

__________________


----------



## SINC

It is difficult for many to have any sympathy for a group of people who are little more than butchers and barbarians and continue to hold hostages and end their lives in the most despicable ways. Muslims themselves need to clean up their own radicals before they will get much sympathy from a huge majority of the worlds population.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> *3 young Muslims killed by gunman in US*


The story was widely publicized... but will not have "legs" because the accused perp isn't either a "known" Christian, Republican or TEA Party member. It doesn't fit the narrative so it will be tossed.


----------



## MacGuiver

Macfury said:


> The story was widely publicized... but will not have "legs" because the accused perp isn't either a "known" Christian, Republican or TEA Party member. It doesn't fit the narrative so it will be tossed.


Yeah the perp was an avowed atheist that hated religion. Ironically, I bet he thinks the world would be so much better and peaceful without followers of bronze age mystics. 
Now had some bible church kid, tea party type, republican done this there would be wall to wall coverage and analysis. 
This killing was senseless and will only enflame matters worst.


----------



## CubaMark

From the coverage I've seen today, it appears this guy was just a basic ass who made the lives of all who encountered him miserable. It doesn't appear that he targeted his muslim neighbours specifically. And yes - without a hard anti-muslim angle to go on, this story is unlikely to gain any traction.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> You haven't. All is fine.


Thanks FeXL, I am glad to to hear it.


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> *3 young Muslims killed by gunman in US*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (MEM)
> 
> __________________


I don't know what the "activists" or that cartoon is talking about.The crime was splashed all over the MSM that I check daily. I learned about when I first got into work today from the NY Daily News, about as MSM as it gets.

But just to add, if I were a member of the MSM I would find the cartoon really quite offensive because it is simply not the truth... not in the least. The crime made headlines in MSM news.

Published: Wednesday, February 11, 2015, 5:04 AM
Updated: Thursday, February 12, 2015, 7:42 AM

Neighbor killed 3 members of Muslim family near UNC-Chapel Hill campus over parking dispute, police say; murders spark '#MuslimLivesMatter' hashtag

It seems he may have been an atheist activist/terrorist, although truth be told he was probably just some whack-job.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> It is difficult for many to have any sympathy for a group of people who are little more than butchers and barbarians and continue to hold hostages and end their lives in the most despicable ways. Muslims themselves need to clean up their own radicals before they will get much sympathy from* a huge majority of the worlds population.*


Sorry SINC but IMO that post is very misplaced when it comes to the crime that was committed.

Like all groups of any affiliation, Muslims are not a homogeneous group of people.

These 3 young people didn't deserve to die over a dispute over a parking spot and so yes I do have sympathy for them, their family and friends.

ISIS/ISL does not represent, in any way, all of Islam. They are a sect and one that is barbarously killing their own. They murdered/burned alive First Lieutenant Muadh al-Kasasbeh a pilot in the Jordanian Air Force. He was a Muslim and Jordan (an Islamic country) is outraged.

So please do not lump all Muslims into the likes of ISIS/ISIL becuase It simply is not the case.

Quite frankly I don't even know why you would go there in your post.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> Sorry SINC but IMO that post is very misplaced when it comes to the crime that was committed.
> 
> Quite frankly I don't even know why you would go there in your post.


Quite frankly, I went there because it IS the truth. Read it again. Not my viewpoint, but an observation of how a majority of people world wide are reacting to any Muslim these days, righty or wrongly.

I listen to this and have been for months now wherever I go. Coffee shops, restaurants, neighbourhood pubs, grocery store lines. The viewpoint and in some cases outright hatred is loud and clear, all sparked by ISIS. Add to that dozens of anti Muslim emails that fill my inbox from people from all walks of life. You must live a sheltered life if you don't hear it because it is real and frightening.


----------



## MacGuiver

Crap! It looks like we're back to "everything liberal is awesome" news exclusivity in Canada. Turned on the TV this morning only to find out Sun News is gone. It's too bad but I'm sure lefties are celebrating the silencing of opposing views in Canada.


----------



## Macfury

With a maximum audience of 10,000 viewers nationwide, it couldn't go on much longer.



MacGuiver said:


> Crap! It looks like we're back to "everything liberal is awesome" news exclusivity in Canada. Turned on the TV this morning only to find out Sun News is gone. It's too bad but I'm sure lefties are celebrating the silencing of opposing views in Canada.


----------



## MacGuiver

Macfury said:


> With a maximum audience of 10,000 viewers nationwide, it couldn't go on much longer.


Sadly you're right Macfury. I liked the fact they didn't run all the news through a politically correct progressive filter like all the other sources. I hoped they'd gain some traction but apparently not. The lefties will be happy they're ideologies will not be questioned or challenged in the news media anymore. 
Trudeau must be elated! Soft ball questions from here on in.


----------



## heavyall

Macfury said:


> With a maximum audience of 10,000 viewers nationwide, it couldn't go on much longer.


Most of the people who were their target audience didn't watch the channel on TV. They just watched the clips of specific topics online. That doesn't pay the bills for a national network. I was certainly guilty of this. Once or twice a week, I'd check out a few of Ezra or Brian Lilley's clips. Always with an ad-blocker on too.

It is too bad that the counter-balance to the overt left wing bias is gone though. Sun was really the only TV news source that even bothered to fact check in any meaningful way.


----------



## CubaMark

heavyall said:


> It is too bad that the counter-balance to the overt left wing bias is gone though. Sun was really the only TV news source that even bothered to fact check in any meaningful way.


I literally -and I mean this *literally* - LOL'd and sprayed coffee all over my office iMac monitor. Thanks, and damn you! Hope it didn't drip into the keyboard....


----------



## CubaMark

_TORONTO - Recently laid off Sun News Network commentators have strangely reversed their negative views towards the country’s employment insurance system.

“I know over the past few years I’ve said EI is a tax grab for lazy slimeballs who refuse to get real jobs,” said the Brian Lilley, who lost his only source of income. “My former program has also either stated or implied that those on EI are drug users who will exploit taxpayers for as long as possible.”

“But that’s not what I meant. What I really meant is that Employment Insurance is a vital program that helps hard working Canadians when they need it the most.”

Other provocative, right-wing commentators were quick to criticize EI as ‘slow, ungenerous and downright humiliating.’ Ezra Levant, who was waiting in line at a Service Canada office, could be overheard scorning one of Canada’s “most underfunded, inadequate social programs.”

“I have to keep a record of all of the employers I contacted?” said a surprised Levant to the public servant who was explaining to him how EI actually works. “Two week waiting period? I only get two-thirds of my income? I have a family to feed! This is such bull****!”

Michael Coren, former host of the now cancelled show ‘The Arena’ failed to obtain enough working hours in order to qualify.

“I needed 700 hours to qualify in this region; I only have 695!” explained a disappointed Coren who promised that he’d never vote Conservative again.

According to sources, the commentators were having difficulty finding new work in Alberta’s oil sands._

(The Beaverton)

*PS:* _My backspace key on the iMac is now stuck on... makes writing a bit of a challenge_ :-\


----------



## Macfury

That's some awfully lame satire.


----------



## FeXL

We'll see if they possess the same sense of ha-ha when CBC is privatized & decimated...


----------



## Macfury

The problem with the so-called satire is that Levant and company aren't begging for a nip at the government teat.



FeXL said:


> We'll see if they possess the same sense of ha-ha when CBC is privatized & decimated...


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> The problem with the so-called satire is that Levant and company aren't begging for a nip at the government teat.


Exactly. Which is the only way CBC is currently extant. The satire misses at several levels...


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Quite frankly, I went there because it IS the truth. Read it again. Not my viewpoint, but an observation of how a majority of people world wide are reacting to any Muslim these days, righty or wrongly.
> 
> I listen to this and have been for months now wherever I go. Coffee shops, restaurants, neighbourhood pubs, grocery store lines. The viewpoint and in some cases outright hatred is loud and clear, all sparked by ISIS. Add to that dozens of anti Muslim emails that fill my inbox from people from all walks of life. *You must live a sheltered life* if you don't hear it because it is real and frightening]


I think that was a little uncalled for, as you know it is not the case.

Also, *really?! *I live in a city probably at least 10x the size of where you live. So who exactly is "living a sheltered life". I could go on but won't.

It seems I pissed you off by stating the larger truth. It was not my intention.

I don't know where you get your information from aside from "Coffee shops, restaurants, neighborhood pubs, grocery store lines". But, I dare say the people you meet there do not represent:



> *"a majority of people world wide are reacting to any Muslim these days."*


IMO that is an overblown statement and one that you do not/could not have any real data on which to base that claim.


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> With a maximum audience of 10,000 viewers nationwide, it couldn't go on much longer.


Yep it is a business, it thrives or it dies.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> Yep it is a business, it thrives or it dies.


While I appreciated the alternate take on the news, that channel looked like crap--a shoestring affair. The only time I looked at any of it was on YouTube after CubaMark or skippy had a fit over something.


----------



## CubaMark

*Why Sun News Never Had a Fighting Chance*

_Sun News’s fundamental problem wasn’t the cheap production values—that could have been fixed with more money, as viewership grew. The real issue was that Canada just doesn’t have enough “regular-white-guy resentment” to support a mass-viewership news channel catering to pissed off ordinary Joes.

Unlike the United States, Canada has no endlessly burning tire fire of outrage over illegal immigration, no perpetual abortion debate, no chief judge waging Ten Commandments–inspired war on gay marriage, no Ferguson, no Benghazi, no Tea Party–powered gun hysteria. The United States has a culture war. Canada has Question Period.

Since 2008, Fox’s ace in the hole has been Barack Obama. No matter how thin the news may be on a given day, Fox anchors always can wile away the hours reminding viewers of how awful America has become under Obama’s socialist, Islamo-appeasing presidency. In Canada, it’s precisely the opposite. Sun News started broadcasting on April 18, 2011, exactly two weeks before Stephen Harper earned his first majority mandate. The timing couldn’t have been worse. The whole raison d’être of an insurgent network like Sun is to kick the bums out. But Harper had already taken care of that. So what’s the point of watching?_​
(TheWalrus)


----------



## heavyall

Macfury said:


> While I appreciated the alternate take on the news, that channel looked like crap--a shoestring affair. The only time I looked at any of it was on YouTube after CubaMark or skippy had a fit over something.


Imagine what CBC would look like without $1 billion a year in funding and mandatory carriage. Actually you can't, because they'd have been long gone too if they had to operate under the same conditions as Sun did.

The clips were their mainstay, for sure. Hard to properly monetize that and still cover the operating expenses of a TV network. Ezra was interviewed on Canada.com this afternoon, and he said his online views were more than 10 times what his broadcast views were. That's today's audience, regardless of politics. Jesse Brown is getting 10 times the audience with his podcast than he ever got on CBC.


----------



## Macfury

_The Walrus_ would disappear from the face of the Earth if it didn't suck rich milk from the government teat. If _Sun News_ didn't have enough ordinary Joes to support it, _The Walrus_ doesn't have enough support from Joes of any kind to take two lumbering steps on its own steam.



CubaMark said:


> *Why Sun News Never Had a Fighting Chance*
> 
> _Sun News’s fundamental problem wasn’t the cheap production values—that could have been fixed with more money, as viewership grew. The real issue was that Canada just doesn’t have enough “regular-white-guy resentment” to support a mass-viewership news channel catering to pissed off ordinary Joes.
> 
> Unlike the United States, Canada has no endlessly burning tire fire of outrage over illegal immigration, no perpetual abortion debate, no chief judge waging Ten Commandments–inspired war on gay marriage, no Ferguson, no Benghazi, no Tea Party–powered gun hysteria. The United States has a culture war. Canada has Question Period.
> 
> Since 2008, Fox’s ace in the hole has been Barack Obama. No matter how thin the news may be on a given day, Fox anchors always can wile away the hours reminding viewers of how awful America has become under Obama’s socialist, Islamo-appeasing presidency. In Canada, it’s precisely the opposite. Sun News started broadcasting on April 18, 2011, exactly two weeks before Stephen Harper earned his first majority mandate. The timing couldn’t have been worse. The whole raison d’être of an insurgent network like Sun is to kick the bums out. But Harper had already taken care of that. So what’s the point of watching?_​
> (TheWalrus)


----------



## Macfury

I hope Levant continues to go it alone.



heavyall said:


> Imagine what CBC would look like without $1 billion a year in funding and mandatory carriage. Actually you can't, because they'd have been long gone too if they had to operate under the same conditions as Sun did.
> 
> The clips were their mainstay, for sure. Hard to properly monetize that and still cover the operating expenses of a TV network. Ezra was interviewed on Canada.com this afternoon, and he said his online views were more than 10 times what his broadcast views were. That's today's audience, regardless of politics. Jesse Brown is getting 10 times the audience with his podcast than he ever got on CBC.


----------



## heavyall

Macfury said:


> I hope Levant continues to go it alone.


Me too. His voice is a very important one. He'd be perfect for his own podcast.


----------



## FeXL

Further questions on Williams' reporting.

Brian Williams May Have Lied About Meeting the Pope, Watching Berlin Wall Come Down



> oday, two more Brian Williams stories are being picked apart, and while neither of them have to do with the Iraq War, they do raise further questions about how far the NBC anchor is willing to stretch the truth: A CNN Money report indicates that Williams exaggerated a story about meeting Pope John Paul II as a college student in 1979, and, more flagrantly, being at the Berlin Wall when it fell.


What a terrible, insecure, little, man...


----------



## Macfury

From Ezra's website:



> The Sun has set. So we can curse the darkness, or light a candle.
> 
> I’m mourning. But I want to build.
> 
> If you want an independent, conservative media alternative in Canada, let me know. I’ll tell you more soon.
> 
> Ezra Levant
> 
> 
> Visit The Rebel and let me know.


----------



## CubaMark

Oh, Fox, you scamp!

*Obama accidentally depicted as rape suspect on Fox 5 News*










_As TV news errors go it doesn't come much worse than labelling the President of the United States of America a rapist, but that's exactly what Fox 5 San Diego inadvertently managed to do during its 10 o'clock news on Friday night.

"The only suspect in a sex assault at SDSU will not be charged," Emmy-winning anchor Kathleen Bade told viewers, as a photo of a serious-looking Obama appeared beside her.

Worse, the image was strapped with a 'NO CHARGES' caption._

(IndependentUK)


----------



## Macfury

Obama wasn't charged, so I think that clears it up.


----------



## heavyall

CubaMark said:


> I literally -and I mean this *literally* - LOL'd and sprayed coffee all over my office iMac monitor. Thanks, and damn you! Hope it didn't drip into the keyboard....


Unexpected jolts of reality can do that to a person.


----------



## FeXL

The impeachable MSM...

CNN Insists ISIS Lures Women… With Nutella & Kittens. For Real.



> The Islamic State, the savage militant group wreaking bloody havoc across the Middle East, has purportedly stooped to a brand new low: it’s recruiting Western women to its heavenly cause with promises of earthly delights.
> 
> According to CNN anchor Carol Costello, the marketing team at the Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS) is attempting to lure female heathens with promises of sugar-drenched chocolate spread and cute kittens.
> 
> Yes, true to their reputation for unspeakable cruelty and wickedness, the fundamentalists have found the Achilles heel of the West: namely, Western women and their apparent addiction to high-fat, sodium-based snack foods, compounded by an obsession for adorable kittens. Not to mention smiley emojis!


Un. Believable.

Fire. Them. All.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> The impeachable MSM...
> 
> CNN Insists ISIS Lures Women… With Nutella & Kittens. For Real.
> 
> Un. Believable.
> 
> Fire. Them. All.


Yeah I saw that too and most other MSM that I saw were making fun of CNN. Just one example:

'They have learned our secrets': CNN ridiculed after ludicrous claim that ISIS is luring women with kittens and Nutella 



> ...Supporters of the Islamic State have taken to Twitter to mock claims the terrorist organisation is luring women into its fold using kittens and Nutella.
> 
> The original claim was made by CNN's Newsroom anchor Carol Costello on Wednesday during a piece on how ISIS twists and manipulates its image to present living in the vast swathes of Syria and Iraq currently under the group's control as being a pleasant experience.
> 
> The accusation was that women are falling for ISIS' use of images and videos of cute cats to make the Sunni extremists appear less intimidating, and have been duped into thinking life under the terror is similar to the West thanks to references to eating Nutella in emoji-strewn Twitter posts.
> 
> The suggestion that women are being lured by the technique has been widely ridiculed - not just in the Western media, but now also by the supporters of the jihadis themselves, who have taken to posing with kittens and posting jokes about the power of the chocolate and hazelnut spread...


Clearly some heads at CNN should roll over this.


----------



## FeXL

The Telegraph censors stories to appease advertisers. Science journals would never do that…



> Reporters were ordered to destroy all emails, reports and documents related to the HSBC investigation. I have now learnt, in a remarkable departure from normal practice, that at this stage lawyers for the Barclay brothers became closely involved. When I asked the Telegraph why the Barclay brothers were involved, it declined to comment.
> 
> This was the pivotal moment. From the start of 2013 onwards stories critical of HSBC were discouraged. HSBC suspended its advertising with the Telegraph. Its account, I have been told by an extremely well informed insider, was extremely valuable. HSBC, as one former Telegraph executive told me, is “the advertiser you literally cannot afford to offend”. HSBC today refused to comment when I asked whether the bank’s decision to stop advertising with the Telegraph was connected in any way with the paper’s investigation into the Jersey accounts.


He sums:



> “An editorial operation that is clearly influenced by advertising is classic appeasement. Once a very powerful body know they can exert influence they know they can come back and threaten you. It totally changes the relationship you have with them. You know that even if you are robust you won’t be supported and will be undermined.”


As a layman, this just eats at me. I can't imagine what it must feel like for someone like SINC, who was in the business for years & continues to maintain contact with many still in the business, to read about things like this.


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> *The Telegraph censors stories to appease advertisers*. Science journals would never do that…


This is nothing new, in fact it is very old. Major advertisers in all forms of media have threatened to/did pull their advertising dollars if said media reported negatively on a matter that was important or relevant to their business since time immemorial.

Same as it ever was.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> As a layman, this just eats at me. I can't imagine what it must feel like for someone like SINC, who was in the business for years & continues to maintain contact with many still in the business, to read about things like this.





screature said:


> This is nothing new, in fact it is very old. Major advertisers in all forms of media have threatened to/did pull their advertising dollars if said media reported negatively on a matter that was important or relevant to their business since time immemorial.
> 
> Same as it ever was.


Screature is right in that this has been an ongoing issue for newspapers since I first stepped into the door of one in 1962. Even in small town newspapers, there is always one major advertiser who wants to throw their weight around when they do not like a local issue which is most cases used to harm them personally such as rezoning an area near their home as an example.

Basically these kind of advertisers try to bully their way around to get their own way. I once got a call from the local GM dealer concerned that we might run a story on GM announcing a major recall in the 80s. Run the story and lose my advertising was his threat. I told him if he was dishonest enough to try to keep this from his customers, me among them, I no longer wanted his advertising, nor would I be buying any more vehicles from him. He hung up on me.

We ran the story and he was back advertising in about a week.

Newspapers have to have the guts to confront an advertiser making that kind of threat or they will always be dodging threats from one advertiser or another. Tell them to go ahead and pull their advertising and make their threat and their reaction part of the story on the issue. Let readers know you stood your ground and printed what you felt needed to be done.

In other words, stop bending to threats, grow a pair, and get on with being a real newspaper. The kind who bow to these kinds of threats are not real newspapers by my definition.

Sadly, from what I know from former colleagues, this is not the current trend, The advertiser wins in too many instances, but pencil pusher owners value $ over real journalism. And that fails their fundamental principle and worst of all is a huge disservice to their readers. Ever wondered why newspaper readership is in full retreat?


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Screature is right in that this has been an ongoing issue for newspapers since I first stepped into the door of one in 1962. Even in small town newspapers, there is always one major advertiser who wants to throw their weight around when they do not like a local issue which is most cases used to harm them personally such as rezoning an area near their home as an example.
> 
> Basically these kind of advertisers try to bully their way around to get their own way. I once got a call from the local GM dealer concerned that we might run a story on GM announcing a major recall in the 80s. Run the story and lose my advertising was his threat. *I told him if he was dishonest enough to try to keep this from his customers, me among them, I no longer wanted his advertising, nor would I be buying any more vehicles from him. *He hung up on me.
> 
> We ran the story and he was back advertising in about a week.
> 
> Newspapers have to have the guts to confront an advertiser making that kind of threat or they will always be dodging threats from one advertiser or another. Tell them to go ahead and pull their advertising and make their threat and their reaction part of the story on the issue. Let readers know you stood your ground and printed what you felt needed to be done.
> 
> In other words, stop bending to threats, grow a pair, and get on with being a real newspaper. The kind who bow to these kinds of threats are not real newspapers by my definition.
> 
> Sadly, from what I know from former colleagues, this is not the current trend, The advertiser wins in too many instances, but pencil pusher owners value $ over real journalism. And that fails their fundamental principle and worst of all is a huge disservice to their readers. Ever wondered why newspaper readership is in full retreat?


Good for you SINC! Now if only we could have more like you in the media today.


----------



## MacGuiver

The SUN may have set but its attempting to rise again, at least Ezra, Brian Lilly and a few others are venturing onto the internet with therebel.media website. They're off to a pretty good start via crowd funding and I hope they make a go of it. Its nice to have a media source that isn't Liberal boosters. I wish them well.


----------



## SINC

Nearly spewed my coffee when I read this one:

Poll: Fox News most trusted network - Nick Gass - POLITICO


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Nearly spewed my coffee when I read this one:
> 
> Poll: Fox News most trusted network - Nick Gass - POLITICO


Why are you surprised? Only FOX caries a Republican view of the country and only Republicans find it trustworthy. The rest of the media carries water for Obama and the Democrats and this what Democrats find trustworthy.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Nearly spewed my coffee when I read this one:
> 
> Poll: Fox News most trusted network - Nick Gass - POLITICO


Heh. Well, when you add this poll to the earlier ones indicating (a) how frequently Fox out-and-out lies, and (b) how uninformed Fox viewers are, well, this makes perfect sense... :lmao:


----------



## Macfury

When you go to a left-wing "fact-checking site" you can enjoy a smorgasbord of confirmation bias where "progressive"opinion is rated as verifiable fact. You lose again.

Never listen to a man who thinks "Crooks and Liars" is gospel.



CubaMark said:


> Heh. Well, when you add this poll to the earlier ones indicating (a) how frequently Fox out-and-out lies, and (b) how uninformed Fox viewers are, well, this makes perfect sense... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Further on Brian Williams.

NBC News finds Brian Williams embellished at least 11 times



> A months-long internal investigation of Brian Williams by NBC News has turned up 11 instances in which the anchorman publicly embellished details of his reporting exploits, according to a person familiar with details of the probe.


"Embellished". Is that NBC-speak for fibbed? Bull****ted? Out & out lied?


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Further on Brian Williams.
> 
> NBC News finds Brian Williams embellished at least 11 times
> 
> "Embellished". Is that NB for fibbed? Bull****ted? Out & out lied?


I don't know and you don't know for a fact either... unless you have some evidence to present... then by all means present your evidence, the prosecution would love to hear it.

Personally I think he misspoke but not intentionally.

He didn't know what was going on when he was in the chopper.

Maybe he did embellish the story.. I have no way of knowing. But personally I don't want to ruin this man's life over what could be a mistaken memory,


----------



## SINC

Last I checked, they don't teach embellishment in journalism schools.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Last I checked, they don't teach embellishment in journalism schools.


Yep--this goes far beyond misremembering what happened. Either your craft was struck by enemy fire or it wasn't. This is news, not a swap meet of bar stories.


----------



## FeXL

sinc said:


> last i checked, they don't teach embellishment in journalism schools.


Bingo!!!


----------



## eMacMan

screature said:


> I don't know and you don't know for a fact either... unless you have some evidence to present... then by all means present your evidence, the prosecution would love to hear it.
> 
> Personally I think he misspoke but not intentionally.
> 
> He didn't know what was going on when he was in the chopper.
> 
> Maybe he did embellish the story.. I have no way of knowing. But personally I don't want to ruin this man's life over what could be a mistaken memory,


The additional allegations seem to be an NBC effort to force Williams to resign. Since it appears he will walk off with between 20 and 30 Million$ one could hardly refer to his life as having been ruined.

That said news anchors seem headed for the same level of respectability as say pro-wrasslers or polytisshuns.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Last I checked, they don't teach embellishment in journalism schools.





Macfury said:


> Yep--this goes far beyond misremembering what happened. Either your craft was struck by enemy fire or it wasn't. This is news, not a swap meet of bar stories.





FeXL said:


> Bingo!!!


Just saying there have been a number of professional psychiatrists who have stated in interviews that mistaken memory is common and the likelihood is increased when under stress.

I can't even begin to count the number of times in family/friends discussions that there has been arguments over whose memory is correct of this or that event.

It is not at all uncommon.

I would imagine that everyone here who is being honest has been guilty of a mistaken memory at one point in their lives or another.


----------



## Macfury

screature said:


> I would imagine that everyone here who is being honest has been guilty of a mistaken memory at one point in their lives or another.


I haven't had a mistaken memory totally at odds with reality involving something critical related to my work.

More like: "I thought I closed that fridge!"


----------



## screature

Macfury said:


> I haven't had a mistaken memory totally at odds with reality involving something critical related to my work.
> 
> More like: "I thought I closed that fridge!"


Cause you weren't closing your fridge in a war zone in a helicopter where you hear the words we/someone has been shot.

The guy has admitted that he was in error, we all make mistakes. I don't know why we have to pillory those in "public" life more than we do the average citizen. It seems to be the same as it ever was.

At any rate you nor I know if he was was deliberately lying or had a mistaken memory.

His career is finished.


----------



## Macfury

We can play the game of "We don't kmow what goes on inside another person's mind" rather endlessly. If a newscaster for a major network has consistent lapses of error, it's time to go--even if they aren't lies. He's not being pilloried more than anyone else. I have watched people fired for less in the private sector.

And no, I don't believe his career is finished, even though it's doubtful he will return to his former job. But that's because of the choices Williams made and not the way people reacted to him.



screature said:


> Cause you weren't closing your fridge in a war zone in a helicopter where you hear the words we/someone has been shot.
> 
> The guy has admitted that he was in error, we all make mistakes. I don't know why we have to pillory those in "public" life more than we do the average citizen. It seems to be the same as it ever was.
> 
> At any rate you nor I know if he was was deliberately lying or had a mistaken memory.
> 
> His career is finished.


----------



## CubaMark

*EDIT to correct attribution: * _The incorrect photo was posted by FOX13 Memphis, a local affiliate of Fox Broadcasting Company Network owned by Cox Media Group._

(Why on earth would any company want to be mistaken as being affiliated with FOX News?)

*ORIGINAL POST FOLLOWS*

*Fox News Posts Fake Baltimore Riot Photo That’s Actually From Venezuela*










If you are like thousands of others, you have no doubt seen an iconic photo of Baltimore burning. The image began circulating throughout social media after a local Fox affiliate in Memphis, Tennessee apparently first ran it. Some other mainstream media outlets even shared the image, using it with headlines that said “Baltimore is Burning” and referenced a “purge”.

The only problem is it wasn’t from Baltimore.

That’s right, the image was taken from Venezuela, not Baltimore. But for those who accepted Fox’s rendition of the story uncritically, the image became burned into their minds as being a scene of devastation in Baltimore.

On April 27th, local FOX13 claimed the photo of the fires burning everything except the golden arches at McDonalds was “Baltimore In Flames.”​
(CounterCurrentNews)


----------



## FeXL

Baltimore, Venezuela, what's the difference? They're both bastions of progressive corruption...


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Baltimore, Venezuela, what's the difference? They're both bastions of progressive corruption...


One person at a local news station made a mistake. This is supposed to distract us from the mass corruption of the mainstream media by progressives?


----------



## FeXL

Apparently.

A city that's 67% black, governed by black municipal gov't, Democratic since the 60's, given $1.8 billion (yes, that's with a 'b') in stimulus money (for a city of 622,000), the third highest rate of gun-related homicides for any city in the country, a society that's far more about blacks killing blacks than any perceived "racism", over 235 arrests, 15 torched buildings, 144 destroyed vehicles, and 20 injured police officers as of _last_ Monday night... 

Why, yes, I can see why a photograph of Venezuelan violence instead of the peaceful protests in Baltimore is an issue of far greater importance.


----------



## CubaMark

...and the apologists and misdirectionists appear....


----------



## Macfury

You'll need to retract your erroneous statement that the photo was posted by FOX News:

Fom Snopes:



> However, the mistake was purely a local one, *made not by Fox News* but rather by a single television station that happened to be a Fox network affiliate. *The national Fox News cable channel (commonly known as “Fox News”) is a completely different entity from the Fox Broadcasting Company network of television stations*; and _the station that made the error (WHBQ) is actually owned by the Cox Media Group, not by FOX Television Stations_.


Read more at TV Station Uses Fake Baltimore Riot Photo from Venezuela now.snopes.com



CubaMark said:


> ...and the apologists and misdirectionists appear....


Here's a real photo of Baltimore in flames. Apparently there are important differences.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> You'll need to retract your erroneous statement that the photo was posted by FOX News:


Why on earth would any company want to be mistaken as being affiliated with FOX News?

At least this was an honest error on my part, given the info available at the time 

*EDIT*: Well... it's not as cut and dried as that, MF. Fox13 Memphis **is* *a FOX News affiliate, regardless of Cox's ownership. There is quite likely an ideological kinship there... I mean, no NBC or NPR station would be a Fox "affiliate"....


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> ...and the apologists and misdirectionists appear....


On the contrary, there's just a helluva lotta bigger fish to fry with this story than a lousy photograph.

Speaking of misdirectionists, in your OP on the topic, why didn't you comment on what's actually happening in Baltimore? Or over in the American Politics thread? Somewhere, anywhere? Strangely silent on this, CM, until you can pin something on somebody other than the black left. Go figger...


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> On the contrary, there's just a helluva lotta bigger fish to fry with this story than a lousy photograph.
> 
> Speaking of misdirectionists, in your OP on the topic, why didn't you comment on what's actually happening in Baltimore? Or over in the American Politics thread? Somewhere, anywhere? Strangely silent on this, CM, until you can pin something on somebody *other than the black left*. Go figger...


Not sure what you mean by that?

I think blacks on all sides of the political fence are upset with the events of the the last 6 months or so. Affluent/right of centre blacks just are not going to go out and riot in the streets (they have something to lose by doing so), it doesn't mean that they are not a little bit pissed off.


----------



## FeXL

I meant that CM never broached the topic until he had somebody other than the black left to blame.

The black left is to blame for the looting, rioting, burning, etc. No comment at all from CM. Then, & only then, when suddenly he could pin something (the wrong photograph on Fox) on the right, white side of the spectrum, did he comment.

Pretty particular what he chooses to post about...


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> I meant that CM never broached the topic until he had somebody other than the black left to blame.
> *
> The black left is to blame for the looting, rioting, burning, etc. * No comment at all from CM. Then, & only then, when suddenly he could pin something (the wrong photograph on Fox) on the right, white side of the spectrum, did he comment.
> 
> Pretty particular what he chooses to post about...


In physics for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction, so I am not so sure about that...

In chronological terms one action predicates/leads to another. 

So who is to blame?

In the US IMO the blame is shared and has been for a long time now, kind of like Israel and Palestine.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> The black left is to blame for the looting, rioting, burning, etc. No comment at all from CM. Then, & only then, when suddenly he could pin something (the wrong photograph on Fox) on the right, white side of the spectrum, did he comment. Pretty particular what he chooses to post about...


The "black left"? I doubt many of the people involved would consider themselves left, right, centre, whatever. They're simply pissed at the ongoing incidents of police brutality. Heck, another one just came to light yesterday - a white cop kicking a suspect- who was on his knees and complying - in the face, breaking his jaw. That was from 2013. The videotape has just now come to light. 

As for Fox, yeah, I'll take any opportunity to dump on that bunch. They've been shown to consistently lie, misrepresent, obfuscate, and cheer on the wingnuts. They're a blight on the concept of journalism. 

Terribly sorry to be posting things that are upsetting to you, but don't expect it to stop anytime soon....


----------



## Macfury

So essentially it seems FeXL was right. You just posted the photo because you mistakenly thought it impugned FOX News. Nice. 

Your posts are hardly upsetting--just frequently out of date and inaccurate.



CubaMark said:


> As for Fox, yeah, I'll take any opportunity to dump on that bunch. They've been shown to consistently lie, misrepresent, obfuscate, and cheer on the wingnuts. They're a blight on the concept of journalism.
> 
> Terribly sorry to be posting things that are upsetting to you, but don't expect it to stop anytime soon....


----------



## FeXL

CubaMark said:


> The "black left"? I doubt many of the people involved would consider themselves left, right, centre, whatever.


It matters not what they call themselves. The city is 67% black & has been Democratic since the 60's. 1+1=black left. As to the white minority in the city, haven't seen many of them trashing the place in the news footage. Either they're sneaky or simply not engaging.



CubaMark said:


> They're simply pissed at the ongoing incidents of police brutality. Heck, another one just came to light yesterday - a white cop kicking a suspect- who was on his knees and complying - in the face, breaking his jaw. That was from 2013. The videotape has just now come to light.


Can't blame them for being pissed. I'd be, too. However, show me how trashing your own city will, in any way, shape or form, alter the situation? All that does is reinforce the illusion that you are nothing more than, in one mother's words, a common thug. 

I experience police arrogance & stupidity on a fairly regular basis. Do you think shooting the cop, flipping his cruiser or burning the corner grocery store is going to get me any closer to resolution?



CubaMark said:


> Terribly sorry to be posting things that are upsetting to you, but don't expect it to stop anytime soon....


On the contrary, not upsetting at all. In this case (as in many), however, perspective is important. 

What does disappoint is when pointed questions remain unanswered...


----------



## FeXL

Further on lies promulgated by MSM. The first link mentions a number of questionable reportings by the MSM. I don't agree with everything he has to say but most of the article is salient. The second is in regards to the Snowden story that's been circulating for the last couple of days.

Snowden, Putin, Greece: It’s All The Same Story



> *Another change we really can’t get our heads around is how the media have turned from a source of information to a source of – pre-fabricated – narratives.* We’ll all say to some extent or another that we know our press feeds us propaganda, but, again arguably, few of us are capable of pinpointing to what extent that is true. Perhaps no big surprise given the overdose of what passes for information, but duly noted.


M'bold.

Nailed it...

The Sunday Times’ Snowden Story is Journalism at its Worst — and Filled with Falsehoods



> Western journalists claim that the big lesson they learned from their key role in selling the Iraq War to the public is that it’s hideous, corrupt and often dangerous journalism to give anonymity to government officials to let them propagandize the public, then uncritically accept those anonymously voiced claims as Truth. But they’ve learned no such lesson. That tactic continues to be the staple of how major US and British media outlets “report,” especially in the national security area. And journalists who read such reports continue to treat self-serving decrees by unnamed, unseen officials – laundered through their media – as gospel, no matter how dubious are the claims or factually false is the reporting.


Excellent take down.


----------



## FeXL

Well, they finally figgered out what to do with Brian Williams.

How Do You Solve A Problem Like Brian Williams



> MSNBC: Lie Forward...Where Lying Liars Go To Lie.


NBC removes Brian Williams from 'Nightly News' 



> NBC said Thursday that Brian Williams will not return to his job as "Nightly News" anchor following his suspension for misrepresenting himself, but will be given a second chance with the company as a breaking news anchor at the cable network MSNBC.
> 
> Williams said he was sorry for saying things that weren't true, apologized to colleagues and viewers, and said that *"I'm determined to earn back their trust."*


Yeah, good luck with that...


----------



## FeXL

A beautiful example of the worst kind of unsubstantiated research, brilliantly executed by a young man who wishes to be a journalist. He's 16 years old...

Why I Messed With The Biggest News Outlet in The World – A Report.



> This report was made with the sole intention of highlighting the weakness in modern day reporting, and to drive me to be the opposite. No matter whom I may work for, the content I will bring them will be the sole truth, because there is nothing a reader likes more than truth. It will be content that I can varify, and it will be content that will not embarrass the hiring company.
> 
> The audience is the best tool of the trade, so take care of them.


I hope he remembers this & goes far...


----------



## FeXL

Yep. The Grey Lady won't offend the Muslims, but pi$$ing off the Catlickers is just fine...

The New York Times, Which Refused to Run Any Mohammad Images Claiming They Simply Would Not Run Pictures That Offended Any Religious Group, Runs Picture of Pope Made Up of Condoms



> You might say, how do they know this offends the religious?
> 
> Easy. Their own article says the picture is drawing complaints from Catholics in Milwaukee.
> 
> Their headline:
> 
> 
> *Portrait of Pope Benedict XVI Made of Condoms Draws Complaints in Milwaukee*


Further:

NYT public editor’s answer to a “perfectly reasonable question” raises even more questions



> Just to complete my thoughts on the issue, the consistent editorial decision would be to run all of these images or none of them. The proper editorial decision would be to run them all, especially those that produce more noteworthy responses. *The New York Times’ Corbett is arguing that the more noteworthy the response, the less the images should be shown.* Under that rubric, we’d publish less and less information about wars than the issues and conflicts that drive them, and less about elections than about the launches of candidacies, and so on.


M'bold...


----------



## Macfury

I note that NBC seems to be punishing Donald Trump for telling the truth, and rewarding Brian Williams for lying.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> I note that NBC seems to be punishing Donald Trump for telling the truth, and rewarding Brian Williams for lying.


Donald Trump is officially a politician running for president. Therefore one must conclude if his lips are moving he is lying. If they are not moving, then he is probably mentally formulating the next lie.

It is up to the great combover to offer up proof that Mexican immigrants are more likely to deal drugs or commit rape than the typical American-born Black, Asian or White. Failing that he is getting exactly what he deserves.

FWIW The Hispanics I met Stateside were all over the map when it comes to integrity, but most were more honest than a typical politician.

Regardless of his bout of foot in mouth disease, once he declared his intent to run for president any ties he had to media outlets should have been immediately severed.


----------



## Macfury

You're focusing on only one statement. However, he was specifically talking about _illegal _ immigrants.

And I don't hold your views that everything a politician says is automatically a lie. I don't feel that powerless. Trump is speaking honestly about his beliefs and I appreciate that.



eMacMan said:


> Donald Trump is officially a politician running for president. Therefore one must conclude if his lips are moving he is lying. If they are not moving, then he is probably mentally formulating the next lie.
> 
> It is up to the great combover to offer up proof that Mexican immigrants are more likely to deal drugs or commit rape than the typical American-born Black, Asian or White. Failing that he is getting exactly what he deserves.
> 
> FWIW The Hispanics I met Stateside were all over the map when it comes to integrity, but most were more honest than a typical politician.
> 
> Regardless of his bout of foot in mouth disease, once he declared his intent to run for president any ties he had to media outlets should have been immediately severed.


----------



## eMacMan

Given the high percentage of liars in the political arena it is best to demand independent confirmation before attempting to swallow any political rhetoric.

For example: We continually hear our resident con apologist quote the official con talking point that under the FATCA-IGA the CRA will not collect taxes or penalties for the IRS. Which is probably true, but in other nations where FATCA is already in effect, the IRS bypasses the local tax collector altogether. The IRS tells banks if they do not freeze a particular customers account the IRS will seize some or all of that banks US holdings. So while the statement regarding the CRA is factually accurate, the implication that the IRS cannot or will not extort money from Canadian residents is at best intentionally misleading. The banks given a choice between a minor slap on the wrist from the Canadian Government or losing money will do as the IRS demands.

Of course the FATCA - IGA has language allowing the IRS to unilaterally change the agreement at any time, so if the bit about the CRA not collecting proves inconvenient for the IRS, they simply change the agreement to demand the CRA collect. By signing the IGA Harper has established that he does not have the balls to stand up to the IRS and there is no reason to expect him to suddenly grow a pair.

That is just one example but it shows how good modern politicians are at being extremely misleading even when what they say is technically true. Those of us who have been around awhile still remember the Cretins infamous statement regarding his campaign pledge to kill the GST. You know the one; 'You should have read the Red Book!'


----------



## Macfury

Yes, I know about FATCA. Obama made it very clear that this was what he intended to do, so he was not lying.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Yes, I know about FATCA. Obama made it very clear that this was what he intended to do, so he was not lying.


Even so he has not submitted a single one of the IGAs created by the IRS to the Senate for ratification, which means that the IGAs are treaties that have no legal standing in the US.


----------



## FeXL

The history behind the chocolate hoax



> *How much chocolate does it take to fool a journalist?* Turns out not much. Earlier this month, Peter Onneken and Diana Löbl, a pair of documentary filmmakers from Germany, and John Bohannon, a biologist and science journalist based at Harvard, revealed that they had tricked millions of people—including their peers at The Daily Star, Cosmopolitan’s German site, and the German and Indian sites of The Huffington Post—into believing chocolate could help them lose weight.


Bold from the link.

No research, no homework, no journalism. Just parrot & quote...


----------



## FeXL

Ace goes off on a good rampage here. And, while I don't agree with everything he says, the article largely tells it like it is. Language warning.

RNC to NBC: You're Fired



> _Wednesday night's CNBC Republican debate turned out to be a tussle between the three left-leaning "moderators" and the candidates on the main stage, most of whom can safely be described as center-right. And finally -- thanks largely to the huge ratings bonanza that is Donald Trump -- the American people got a chance to see the true, ugly, partisan, smug, self-righteous face of what we used to call journalism, but now is simply political advocacy employing computers and television cameras under the shield of the First Amendment.​_


More:



> What keeps me interested in politics at all is my loathing for the self-appointed Preistly Class of the media.
> 
> The media doesn't just argue with conservatives, nor does it just demean them.
> 
> *Rather, the media serve as the shamans and witch-doctors of an enemy Tribe, and the purpose of those shamans is to relentlessly disgrace outsiders to the Tribe, which is pleasing to those within the Tribe, while also keeping the shamans in power (because they have no other skills which would earn them money or sex, except the denigration of those considered Unclean).*


M'bold.

Nailed it...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Ace goes off on a good rampage here. And, while I don't agree with everything he says, the article largely tells it like it is. Language warning.
> 
> RNC to NBC: You're Fired


I didn't see the RNC debate, and after reading that rant, I still have no idea why they're upset with the CNBC moderators. It was, simply, a rant without substance.

What specifically happened between the moderators and the RNC candidates? Not a single example is given. No criticism based on fact is given, just complaining about... I don't know... cultural power or something? 

Give us something to sink our teeth into, not this drivel.


----------



## Macfury

The moderators were rude and combative and asked bizarre, leading questions:

Example: asking Trump if he is running: "...a comic book version of a presidential campaign."




CubaMark said:


> I didn't see the RNC debate, and after reading that rant, I still have no idea why they're upset with the CNBC moderators. It was, simply, a rant without substance.
> 
> What specifically happened between the moderators and the RNC candidates? Not a single example is given. No criticism based on fact is given, just complaining about... I don't know... cultural power or something?
> 
> Give us something to sink our teeth into, not this drivel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> The moderators were rude and combative and asked bizarre, leading questions:
> 
> Example: asking Trump if he is running: "...a comic book version of a presidential campaign."


We agree here, Macfury. They had the chance to get to see the specific economic policies each candidate supported, and it broke down into a joke-fest.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I didn't see the RNC debate, and after reading that rant, I still have no idea why they're upset with the CNBC moderators. It was, simply, a rant without substance.
> 
> What specifically happened between the moderators and the RNC candidates? Not a single example is given. No criticism based on fact is given, just complaining about... I don't know... cultural power or something?
> 
> Give us something to sink our teeth into, not this drivel.


Rather than trying to get the candidates to deal with specifics, they went for the "gotcha moments" and tried to get the candidates to argue with each other.


----------



## CubaMark

Thanks for the clarification, guys. I had a peek around the news sites to see what it was all about. This report from Yahoo! news is just as empty of information - referring to "embarrassment" "dropping the ball" etc., but little on the specifics. 

I'm interested in how it went, but not enough to want to sit through the RNC debate


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> We agree here, Macfury. They had the chance to get to see the specific economic policies each candidate supported, and it broke down into a joke-fest.


Too much agreeing going on here, Dr. G.


----------



## FeXL

First off, the iron...

Second, the bias of the MSM is apparent to everyone, save you. Even the barest minimum of knowledge would give more than enough perspective to sink your teeth into.

Third, still waiting for you to defend your drivel on Tim Ball over on the GHG thread.



CubaMark said:


> Give us something to sink our teeth into, not this drivel.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Second, the bias of the MSM is apparent to everyone, save you. Even the barest minimum of knowledge would give more than enough perspective to sink your teeth into.


A shame you haven't yet learned how to behave in public. The material you posted, and the MSM article from Yahoo! offered zilch in terms of informing the reader of the controversy. I was an actual reporter for over a decade - and not an airhead put in front of a camera because I was pretty - I was actually, y'know, _trained_ to be a journalist. These were the years before right-wing bloggers were magically elevated to Woodward and Bernstein status. So I'm not just a crank shaking my cane at the sky... I was seriously asking what was up, because the info you posted was insufficient. Learn some manners.



FeXL said:


> Third, still waiting for you to defend your drivel on Tim Ball over on the GHG thread.


I have no desire to waste my time debunking a widely-recognized wingnut. You can repost from your favourite "whatsupwiththat" blog all you like. I'm not interested.


----------



## FeXL

Funny, you were the one who falsely called me a liar just a few short weeks ago & once again your passing judgement on me? Once more: screw you...



CubaMark said:


> A shame you haven't yet learned how to behave in public.


The material I posted contained everything needed to understand that MSM is nothing more than an arm of the left political movement. If you couldn't see that, perhaps you're part of the problem...



CubaMark said:


> The material you posted, and the MSM article from Yahoo! offered zilch in terms of informing the reader of the controversy.


Actually?? Well then, I'd say you definitely missed your calling with NBC. You possess that special progressive mindset required by all so-called journalists of the left.



CubaMark said:


> I was an actual reporter for over a decade - and not an airhead put in front of a camera because I was pretty - I was actually, y'know, _trained_ to be a journalist.


Earn the respect you so crave. I don't give it freely...



CubaMark said:


> Learn some manners.


See? I told you you have the qualifications & the mindset... 

If you're not interested in defending your position then quit scattering your little steaming piles all over the GHG thread, thankyouverymuch...



CubaMark said:


> I have no desire to waste my time debunking a widely-recognized wingnut. You can repost from your favourite "whatsupwiththat" blog all you like. I'm not interested.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Funny, you were the one who falsely called me a liar just a few short weeks ago & once again your passing judgement on me? Once more: screw you...


Oh, I think we need to add a little linky here so that the popcorn-munching readers of this thread will have a bit of context to for that one.

I'm pretty okay with my position on your positions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Too much agreeing going on here, Dr. G.


I agree, Macfury ....................................................


----------



## FeXL

Falsely calling someone a liar is falsely calling someone a liar. There is no context needed nor justification possible.



CubaMark said:


> Oh, I think we need to add a little linky here so that the popcorn-munching readers of this thread will have a bit of context to for that one.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Falsely calling someone a liar is falsely calling someone a liar. There is no context needed nor justification possible.


So continuing to push false information in the face of all reason, after your sources had been repeatedly debunked was not "lying". What was it then? Brain damage and a keyboard working together innocently?

Yeah.... as I said, I'm pretty OK with how people might view our exchange. It's your decision to continue this tirade.


----------



## FeXL

Not a tirade, merely a fact.

Carry on...



CubaMark said:


> It's your decision to continue this tirade.


----------



## FeXL

Language warning.

Mainstream Press has Gone Bat**** Crazy !



> If information is the oxygen of democracy, the United States has just been gassed, not by weapons of mass destruction but by a weapon of mass distraction . . .


Short, sweet, to the point.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Language warning.
> 
> Mainstream Press has Gone Bat**** Crazy !
> 
> Short, sweet, to the point.


Hey! Welcome to 1988! Glad you could make it!

As for the freedom of bloggers to tell it like it is... Here's the problem. As much as the MSM is dominated by certain corporate interests, the sheer volume of news sources available to us in the internet age helps to mitigate that overarching control. 

But note that I said 'news sources'. 

Bloggers may well have something important and useful to say. The problem is, very few of them have any journalism training; know the laws of libel; the procedures for fact-checking; and so very few even have an inclination toward putting the effort into getting the story right.

So we're caught between mainstream journalists who may be (a) sincere but filtered; (b) going through the motions; (c) just following orders; and bloggers with similar negative characteristics.

Our only hope of attempting to discern what is fact from fiction lies in casting as wide a net as possible, gathering from multiple sources and looking for what falls between the lines. Over-dependence on any single source is detrimental to that goal. 

And embracing very obviously biased / ideological sources, particularly those with no education in journalism, only makes you look like a fool.


----------



## eMacMan

Quite honestly in today's world separating the strings of truth from the sea of lies is a daunting task. Made even more difficult if you let your own emotions and values colour the way you analyze a particular story.


----------



## FeXL

You mean, like, say, Brian Williams...

Get off your high horse. It doesn't take a journalism degree to detect the smell of bull**** a mile away. Plus, I've seen examples of your "journalism training" on these very boards. Thanks but, no thanks.

And, if today's examples of fine, upstanding MSM news reporters bear any semblance to actual journalism schools, then it's time to shutter to whole lot of 'em.



CubaMark said:


> The problem is, very few of them have any journalism training...


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> ...
> 
> And, if today's examples of fine, upstanding MSM news reporters bear any semblance to actual journalism schools, then it's time to shutter to whole lot of 'em.


I would extend that to every lamestream outlet including that good old boy Faux News!


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Get off your high horse. It doesn't take a journalism degree to detect the smell of bull**** a mile away.


Man, the points just keep flying past your head like a fleet of Canada geese heading south, don't they? It's really something.



FeXL said:


> Plus, I've seen examples of your "journalism training" on these very boards. Thanks but, no thanks.


Um... no, you haven't. I'm no longer a journalist. Haven't been for many years now. I am a participant in an unmoderated internet forum. You do have quite the problem with your sources, don't you? Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## FeXL

There's been a point somewhere in your most recent 30 or 40 posts? Please, elaborate.

And, a grouping of geese is called a flock...



CubaMark said:


> Man, the points just keep flying past your head like a fleet of Canada geese heading south, don't they? It's really something.


Really? Sonuvagun. I would have guessed you graduated just last year...



CubaMark said:


> Um... no, you haven't. I'm no longer a journalist. Haven't been for many years now.


Where it's still acceptable to defend your case with facts.



CubaMark said:


> I am a participant in an unmoderated internet forum.


My sources are just fine, thankyouverymuch.



CubaMark said:


> You do have quite the problem with your sources, don't you?


----------



## FeXL

Yep...


----------



## FeXL

Investigative Journalist For CBS News Exposes How Mainstream Media Brainwashes The Public



> If you’re aware that only a handful of corporations (6, to be exact) control over 90% of the media, you’re one of the few. What this means is that everything you hear on the radio, read in the news, and see on television (including the ‘news’), is controlled by one of these six corporations: _General Electric (GE), News Corp, Disney, Viacom, Time Warner, and CBS._


More:



> Popular avenues of information are now bombarded with clever marketing tactics telling the public what to think and what to buy, how to look, and where to spend hard-earned dollars. Such is evident once you wake up and note the blatant lies continuing to spam the TV screen and newspaper headlines – especially concerning the topics of health, food, war (“terrorism”), poverty, and more.
> 
> Sadly, people aren’t even aware of how brainwashed they’ve become. That’s where Sharyl Attkisson comes in.


Ten minute TEDx talk. Excellent watch.


----------



## eMacMan

Particularly flagrant in the Goebbels style anti-Muslim propaganda. Adolph would have been über proud!


----------



## Vandave

CubaMark said:


> The problem is, very few of them have any journalism training; know the laws of lib; the procedures for fact-checking; and so very few even have an inclination toward putting the effort into getting the story right.


Journalists don't fact check especially when it doesn't fit their narratives.

Journalism school is a joke. 

I've been the victim of a media hit job. Nobody and I mean nobody cares about researching the truth. Dozens of stories, dozens of reporters... Zero factual. Scumbags. Trump was generous with his 70%.


----------



## fjnmusic

FeXL said:


> Investigative Journalist For CBS News Exposes How Mainstream Media Brainwashes The Public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten minute TEDx talk. Excellent watch.



On this we can agree.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL

Backstory: So, the NYT published a story about Obama & recent terrorist attacks. It came out somewhat unflattering & they have not only changed the story but the headline (4 times) with no acknowledgement of the edits.

In Briefing for Columnists, Obama Says He Might Not Have Appreciated The Concern Over the Paris and San Bernadino Attacks Because He Blew Off Watching Cable News During Those Attacks; _Realizing This Looks Bad for Obama, The New York Times Deletes It_



> The New York Times is a Two-Way Hero. They not only highlighted this admission of Obama by deleting it, but they've now left evidence of their ridiculous partisan drive to actively _destroy the news_ *in order to serve as handmaidens of the White House Communications shop.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Backstory: CBS did a story interviewing American Muslims. They compacted a 1 hour interview into a 4 minute sound bite, heavily edited, leaving out any criticism of the Obama administration.

CBS Edited Out Harsh Critique of Obama, U.S. 'Militarism' by Muslim Focus Group



> Zaid Jilani of the leftist website The Intercept is taking apart Friday’s CBS panel discussion on Muslims in America: “two Muslim Americans who took part in the group complained that CBS edited out parts of the discussion where they raised their own concerns — including critiques of U.S. militarism, surveillance and entrapment.”
> 
> They also said that Frank Luntz, “the right-wing pollster who led the focus group, silenced members of the group when they criticized discriminatory U.S. government policies.” They ripped into Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton, but CBS wanted its own tidy narrative of patriotic Muslims who have no problem with this president


----------



## FeXL

Further on the NYT deletions.

Focusing On The NYT Revision Is Missing The Bigger Point.



> Now there’s been a lot of focus on the NYT’s journalism malpractice here. And it warrants discussing. But let’s not miss the forest for the trees here which is that _a bunch of journalists agreed to an off the record meeting with the President of the United States._


Italics from the link.

Further:



> They agreed outright to an off the record meeting from the start. Would they have agreed to such terms with GWB? Would they agree to such terms with any of the current republican candidates?
> 
> Under what conditions is what a president says about his policies not newsworthy?


Good question.


----------



## CubaMark

*Did Binge-Watching Fox News Inspire This Man To Threaten Muslims?*

On Jan. 14, 2015, John David Weissinger called the San Diego office of the Council on American-Islamic Relations -- a civil rights group that advocates on behalf of U.S. Muslims -- and left a terrifying voice mail.

“You're gonna be in the news. It's gonna be like Charlie Hebdo,” said Weissinger, 54, referring to the deadly attack on the French satirical magazine that had taken place a week earlier. "Guess what? It's coming your way, motherf*****."

* * *​
Weissinger pled guilty in August to felony charges of possessing an illegal firearm and making a criminal threat determined to be a hate crime, along with a misdemeanor charge of interfering with civil rights. 

This Tuesday, during a sentencing hearing, Weissinger's attorney advanced a peculiar argument: His client, who was drunk when he made the threats, had committed the crimes “after a week of watching Fox News over and over.”

“Fox News is a hate machine, spewing out horrible things” about Muslims,....​
(HuffPo)


----------



## Macfury

What do you think, Lefty?


----------



## CubaMark

Man, that Liberal media bias - just terrible....


----------



## Macfury

The bias isn't in time spent--it's how the news is reported.



CubaMark said:


> Man, that Liberal media bias - just terrible....


----------



## MacGuiver

Personally not a Trump fan and would never vote for him to lead the Republicans. However I do love the fact he doesn't give a rats ass about political correctness and is unapologetic about it. The argument could be made that the focus on Trump is actually an extension of liberal bias. Libs on my Facebook are obsessed with posting memes of Trump because they obviously feel he does the most damage to the republican party. Remember how much time Lefty media spent fixated on Sarah Palin?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> The bias isn't in time spent--it's how the news is reported.


So you're saying 10 minutes of lefty propaganda has the same sway as 234 minutes of right-wing buffoonery?

Pretty persuasive argument there.... :lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Not at all. The way Trump is covered is already lefty propaganda.



CubaMark said:


> So you're saying 10 minutes of lefty propaganda has the same sway as 234 minutes of right-wing buffoonery?
> 
> Pretty persuasive argument there.... :lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic

Trump himself makes everyone else seem like a lefty by comparison. That's what fascists do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Mussolini and Hitler were both socialists. Trump must be something else.



fjnmusic said:


> Trump himself makes everyone else seem like a lefty by comparison. That's what fascists do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Mussolini and Hitler were both socialists. Trump must be something else.


Hitler and Mussolini were products of National Socialism ideology, and not to be mistaken with democratic socialism. 

Democratic socialism is distinguished from both the Soviet model of centralized socialism and from social democracy, where "social democracy" refers to support for political democracy, regulation of the capitalist economy, and a welfare state. Some people who have advocated this form of democracy have been Martin Luther King, Jr., John Dewey, Helen Keller, Albert Einstein, Bertrand Russell, Norman Thomas, Tommy Douglas, Eugene V. Debs, and, of course, Bernie Sanders.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazi_Party

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqgOvzUeiAA[/ame]


----------



## Macfury

Yes, socialism can take some nasty turns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Yes, socialism can take some nasty turns.


Well, National Socialism certainly did .............. luckily, FDR was around to bring about certain aspects of democratic socialism to help millions of Americans at the onset of the Great Depression. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Well, National Socialism certainly did .............. luckily, FDR was around to bring about certain aspects of democratic socialism to help millions of Americans at the onset of the Great Depression. Paix, mon ami.


...and by so doing stretched out the Great Depression to three times its natural length. Bully!


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> Man, that Liberal media bias - just terrible....


This is just how politics is done is the US, sadly so.

They spend all their time on the wingnuts because that gets them ratings.

I think CM you have to take that poll with a few grains of salt. It is just the latest poll and who does it address?

By posting it you ad fuel to the fire.

Politics is a subtle and brutal game. Sometimes it is better to let things go rather than draw attention to them.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, there's a surprise...

New Emails Show Press Literally Taking Orders From Hillary



> A set of emails has exposed a sordid, transactional relationship between Hillary Clinton and the press.
> 
> The emails were obtained by Gawker as part of a large Freedom of Information Act request it made back in 2012. They show a 2009 exchange between Marc Ambinder, then-politics editor of The Atlantic, and Philippe Reines, a close assistant and adviser to Clinton during her days as Secretary of State.
> 
> Ambinder asked Reines for an advance copy of a speech Clinton was scheduled to give at the Council on Foreign Relations. Rather than simply say yes or no, Reines cut a deal with Ambinder, turning over the speech provided Ambinder agreed to three conditions


----------



## FeXL

The Germans are getting it...

Lying Press? Germans Lose Faith in the Fourth Estate



> Germans are losing faith in their media. Nowhere is this more apparent than in mistrust of refugee crisis media coverage. Where did journalists go wrong? And how much of this skepticism reflects a preference for rumors over facts?


Excellent read.


----------



## Macster Blaster

FeXL said:


> The Germans are getting it...
> 
> Lying Press? Germans Lose Faith in the Fourth Estate
> 
> Excellent read.


The narrative loses cohesion when the average dummy sees the opposite in their daily life.

The harder the media cucks about the brown hordes, the more obvious the disparity between the narrative and reality becomes. It's starting to backfire in hilarious/tragic ways.

I wonder how many more women and old people need to be "culturally enriched" by these vibrant and diverse "asylum seekers" before the general populace wakes up.

There's a great german word for this, *Lügenpresse* which literally translates to "lying press" or "liar media"


----------



## FeXL

That many?

Only 6% Trust Media, But It should Be Less

First paragraph:



> More information travels faster to more consumers than ever before. So why does a new survey show trust in media at rock bottom? *Because so much more accurate information is available elsewhere.*


Emphasis mine.

Nothing further need be said.


----------



## SINC

Still dropping . . .

R.I.P MSM: Poll Shows Only 6% of People Trust the Mainstream Media - Planet Free Will


----------



## Macfury

Poll: Not a Single White House Reporter Is a Republican



> Not a single member of the White House press corps is a registered Republican, according to survey results recently published by Politico.


----------



## Macfury

As we always knew:

Former Facebook Workers: We Routinely Suppressed Conservative News



> Facebook workers routinely suppressed news stories of interest to conservative readers from the social network’s influential “trending” news section, according to a former journalist who worked on the project. This individual says that workers prevented stories about the right-wing CPAC gathering, Mitt Romney, Rand Paul, and other conservative topics from appearing in the highly-influential section, even though they were organically trending among the site’s users.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Poll: Not a Single White House Reporter Is a Republican


Well, there are a few things you can take from that story... there were three people who admitted they supported Ted Cruz (2) or Trump (1). 

As for the rest... well, given the candidates on offer, would _you_ admit to being a Republican? :lmao:


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> ... well, given the candidates on offer, would _you_ admit to being a Republican? :lmao:


Yes.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> As we always knew:
> 
> Former Facebook Workers: We Routinely Suppressed Conservative News


Someone considers Facebook to be a News Source? Let's be brutal, FB offers an endless supply of BS, but is otherwise almost totally useless, regardless of political inclination.


----------



## FeXL

Dan Rather, Brian Williams & now Katie Couric.

The Fraud In “Gungate” Is Real, And Should End Katie Couric’s Career



> As we noted yesterday, a gun rights group, Virginia Citizens Defense League (VCDL), agreed to sit down with a member of Couric’s film team for more than two hours of interviews. Most of the footage ended up on the cutting room floor, but *the real scandal was when Couric’s team was caught red-handed swapping out the actual answer for one of the questions they asked VCDL with footage of them staring at the floor, making it appear that they didn’t have an answer to her question.*
> 
> That is not what happened.
> 
> Stephen Gutowski and his team at the Free Beacon isolated the actual uncut audio footage as part of their coverage of the story, and it proves without a doubt that the VCDL members did have an immediate and detailed response to question.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL

Curious, that.

Katie Couric: On second thought, I can see why that highly deceptive edit in our gun-control movie might be misleading



> Here’s a safe bet. So long as it was only activists on the right who were criticizing her, Couric and her team could shrug it off and refuse to address the edit. They’ll wear the attacks from “gun nuts” like a badge of honor, no matter how meritorious they are; it’s good PR for a movie about gun control. Once “respectable” media echoed the criticism, though, it risked undermining the moral authority of the film, which is the whole point of gun-control propaganda. *A critique of the media-political class from the right isn’t credible until someone from the class itself validates it.* The same dynamic explains why the New York Times’s story last week about the controversy ran under the headline, “Audio of Katie Couric Interview Shows Editing Slant in Gun Documentary, Site Claims.” There was no need for that last bit. The Times could have checked the work of Stephen Gutowski and the Washington Free Beacon in five minutes and declared as a matter of plain fact that the footage had been edited deceptively. They felt obliged to hedge by noting that this is merely what the Free Beacon “claims” only because the Beacon is a right-wing site and thus is presumed untrustworthy until someone not of the right has vouched for it.


M'bold.

Yep.


----------



## FeXL

Further on the left controlling the narrative.

NY Magazine Dramatically Edits Story from "Stop Bugging Hillary Clinton About Giving a Press Conference" to "Why Hillary Clinton is Avoiding Giving Press Conferences"



> In both cases, it's an alleged member of the press pressplaining why Hillary shouldn't talk to the press and why other people in the press saying she should talk to the press should just shut the hell up.
> 
> But the original said some Mean Things about Hillary Clinton, like the fact that no one likes her and she isn't as good at lying about her lies as she needs to be.
> 
> So, it looks like someone from Team Hillary called up New York magazine, read them the riot act, and had the article rewritten to be even _more_ pro-Hillary than it originally was.


More:



> By the way, even in the allegedly "unscripted" public interactions she has in lieu of press conferences, *she, get this, scripts the questions.*


M'bold.

Well, can't have a rude surprises surfacing in an interview now, can we?


----------



## FeXL

Yep.

Glenn Greenwald: The U.S. Media Is Essentially 100 Percent United Against Donald Trump



> Greenwald bashed the New York Times for pushing, in his words, “unmitigated bullsh*t.” He went on to say:
> 
> _So, literally, the lead story in the New York Times today suggests, and other people have similarly suggested it, that Trump was literally putting in a request to Putin for the Russians to cyberattack the FBI, the United States government, or get Hillary Clinton’s emails. That is such unmitigated bullsh*t. What that was was an offhanded, trolling comment designed to make some kind of snide reference to the need to find Hillary’s emails. He wasn’t directing the Russians, in some genuine, literal way, to go on some cybermission to find Hillary’s emails. If he wanted to request the Russians to do that, why would he do it in some offhanded way in a press conference? It was a stupid, reckless comment that he made elevated into treason._​


Trump 2016!


----------



## FeXL

Very Real Collapse of US Journalism 



> Here are five pieces of evidence from the Wikileaks leaks proving that US journalism is dead. The media in general no longer sees their role as watchdogs, they are an arm of the Democratic Party.


No argument...


----------



## FeXL

Shocked. SHOCKED, I tell ya...

CNN Anchors Are Shocked That People Don’t Trust Their Reporting, Accuse Trump Of Hurting Their Feelings



> A group of CNN anchors are trying to blame outside factors for people upset with their unethical reporting.
> 
> After Donald Trump told a group of gathered supporters that the media was no better than Hillary Clinton, one CNN anchor’s reaction was, “I think that this is very high on the list of irresponsible things the guy has done.” Due to the amount of offense that they took by the statement, I guess not even CNN reporters trust Hillary Clinton.


Wah, frickin; wah.



> The CNN anchors appeared oblivious to the irony of the situation, because CNN has a history of irresponsibly altering information without thinking about the implications to anybody else.


Ed Zachery.

Sow, reap...


----------



## FeXL

The Downfall of the Mainstream Media & The Stirrings of a Revolution



> In the US millions have become so disillusioned by a one sided media plus clear evidence of collusion by the FBI and IRS to get Hillary Clinton elected.


Five minute vid, worth the listen.


----------



## FeXL

And CNN (among others) still doesn't get it.

Report: U.S. Ranks 41st in Global Index of Press Freedom – Behind Ghana



> Each year since 2002, Reporters Without Borders has released its World Press Freedom Index. The ranking, according to the group, assesses media markets across the world to gauge their level of independence, pluralism, transparency, abuses and self-censorship.
> 
> Given that a recent study reveals three-quarters of Americans distrust their media, and given what we now know about the depth of American mainstream media's corruption and collusion with the Clinton campaign, it is no wonder that among 180 countries in the world, the U.S. ranks 41st on the World Press Freedom Index.
> 
> We rank 41st -- that means the United States media are less transparent, less independent and more abusive than media outlets in Tonga, Ghana, and Namibia.


----------



## FeXL

Maybe it's starting to sink in. The first step is realizing there's a problem.

Triggered: Journalist Snowflakes Scared Trump Supporters Are ‘Turning on the Media’



> Triggered journalists from across the nation are bemoaning the treatment members of the press are receiving at Trump campaign rallies from the Trump supporters the media routinely misrepresents as ignorant racists, fascist Nazis, or disenchanted working whites.
> 
> With increasing regularity, these journalist snowflakes are “reporting” their victimization at the hands Trump supporters who chant mean things like, “CNN sucks” and call them names like “presstitutes.”


“Presstitutes.” I like that. Fits right alongside "Press corpse."


----------



## FeXL

Some irony that CNN is reporting this, but...

ABC News staged crime-scene shot, photograph shows



> ABC News correspondent Linsey Davis stood in a field in Woodruff, South Carolina, and relayed the gruesome details of how a 30-year-old woman had been held captive in a storage container allegedly by a registered sex offender.
> 
> Behind her, yellow police tape with the words "SHERIFF'S LINE DO NOT CROSS" flapped in the wind, indicating the scene of the crime.
> 
> In fact, the police tape was tied to ABC News' own equipment just off-camera, a photograph obtained by CNNMoney shows. Sources with knowledge of the matter say the tape was placed there by ABC News for the purpose of its inclusion in the live shot.


----------



## SINC

I caught CBC-TV Winnipeg fabricating the news while observing them in an unmarked police car with a plain clothes officer back in 1978 during a union labour dispute. I have never trusted CBC again nor do I watch their TV programming or news.


----------



## FeXL

Good. They're probably scratching their heads wondering why...

New York Times reports 95.7 percent fall in quarterly profit



> The New York Times Co reported a 95.7 fall in quarterly profit, hit by restructuring charges related to headcount reductions.
> 
> Net profit attributable to the newspaper publisher fell to $406,000, or break-even per share, in the third quarter, from $9.4 million, or 6 cents per share, a year earlier.
> 
> Revenue fell to $363.6 million from $367.4 million.


Perhaps they need another immoral tax break...


----------



## Macfury

They need to start by firing Krugman.



FeXL said:


> Good. They're probably scratching their heads wondering why...
> 
> New York Times reports 95.7 percent fall in quarterly profit
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they need another immoral tax break...


----------



## FeXL

That opaque bastard, Trump...

Trump leaves press behind for steak dinner, showing lack of transparency

Slowly, surely, the MSM is being shown their irrelevancy...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Fact-challenged Brian Williams whines about fake news



> Brian Williams — who was bounced from his NBC anchor job for fabricating stories — is furious about the spread of “fake news.”


----------



## FeXL

Good. People finally coming to their senses...

Media Fail: Devastating Poll Proves MSM Influence Is Doornail Dead



> For my money the polls that best prove the national establishment media's influence is finally, at long last, dead, are not polls that ask directly about the media. While those polls are all kinds of awesome, it is not exactly news that huge segments of the public despise and distrust the media. Moreover, my concern with the media has nothing to do with favorability and everything to do with their ability to corrupt public opinion. Well, on that front, I am here to deliver some very good news.
> 
> What makes this news so amazing is that in the aftermath of President-elect Trump's victory, our media chose to learn absolutely nothing. Not for a moment have these lying, leftwing activists paused to search whatever sits in place of their soul or to self-reflect. As if to prove they don't believe they did anything wrong, they have just kept right on doing everything wrong. The campaign to destroy Trump marches on unabated.


----------



## FeXL

The Media Game: Creating the Hound Pack of the Day



> *There is something wrong with the media -- internationally.*
> 
> In Great Britain, they were unable to listen to British people who wanted to "Brexit." In the US, they were unable to listen to American people who wanted Trump. And in France, they were unable to predict the victory of François Fillon who "unexpectedly" won the presidential primary election of the center-right party.
> 
> In each country, the media and journalists stigmatized and labeled the majority of the people -- those who wanted to Brexit, such as Trump and Fillon -- idiots and racists.
> 
> So the question is: are journalists and media still people and companies paid to describe the world as it is? How did they go so wrong on such important questions? And go wrong so massively, with almost no exception? The corollary question is: are the media just playing a game? If so, what is the game? And why?


M'bold.

Yep...


----------



## FeXL

Good. They'll be more accurately informed for their efforts.

Half of Swedes Avoid Mainstream Media, Get Most of Their News from Alternative Sites



> A fifth of Swedes have no confidence in the mainstream media, and half the country now gets their news primarily from alternative sources, a new study has found.
> 
> The results of the study, for which a representative sample of 4,000 people were interviewed, make “grim reading” for Sweden’s media establishment, the news and marketing industry magazine _Resumé_ notes.


----------



## CubaMark

Appeal denied. Ezra Levant twice now judged by the court to be a lying sack of ****.

Awan v. Levant, 2016 ONCA 970


----------



## screature

FeXL said:


> Some irony that CNN is reporting this, but...
> 
> ABC News staged crime-scene shot, photograph shows


You know for someone who created the "Yet another reason why I don't watch MSM News", whether you you realize it or not you give to them more "traction" and people pay more attention.

It does seem that you are quite aware of MSM News and post about it a lot, so there seems to be some irony or hypocrisy involved, maybe both.

I think a statement of your disapproval is all that you need, but after that all you are doing is feeding the Monster. Just stop re-posting MSM crap and then maybe you can starve the Monster.

But as it is now you just continue to feed the "beast".

Just walk away right now and never make another post here and you will be more on the right track IMO.

Seasons Greetings to you and yours.


----------



## FeXL

Hi, Screature. 'Sup?

First off, I'm a firm believer that sunlight is the best disinfectant. The more exposure this gets the more:

1) People will realize that MSM is nothing more than a sham designed to push a narrative;
2) People will stop watching the MSM & ad revenues will consequently drop;
3) MSM will have to make adjustments, either a) moving forward towards objective reporting or b) reducing the size of their staff via cutbacks. If a) then good, just because. If b) then good because with fewer workers they'll have less talking heads to push the narrative. Even though they will double down on their efforts to remain relevant, it is a vicious downward spiral &, I might add, extremely pleasurable to watch. So far, there is considerable evidence that mostly b) is happening. Even the Grey Lady is downsizing.

I want people to pay attention and to boycott the bastards to the point where they have no choice but to make positive changes. It's hurt the bottom line of Target, the NFL has been forced to make compensations, it will have an effect on Kellogg's, among others. It can work on the MSM, as well.



screature said:


> You know for someone who created the "Yet another reason why I don't watch MSM News", whether you you realize it or not you give to them more "traction" and people pay more attention.


I am aware in the sense that I run across links from blogs that highlight the BS. As far as actually listening to a MSM news report or clicking on a MSM link, rarely does either happen. I don't listen to local radio stations & I don't read the local papers, either. Nor am I on FB or where the Twits hang out. If I run across a link to a headline that intrigues me, I will use the MSM headline in DuckDuckGo (I never use G***** for the same reason) & find another non-MSM source to access. These bastards deserve as few clicks as we can give them. It may take a few minutes longer over the course of a day but it is well worth it to see them fail.

If everybody did the same, in a matter of months we'd either have objective journalism again or a bunch of empty former news buildings. Either way, win/win.



screature said:


> It does seem that you are quite aware of MSM News and post about it a lot, so there seems to be some irony or hypocrisy involved, maybe both.


Most of the stuff I post on this thread is articles critical of the MSM. Not often is there a link to them.



screature said:


> I think a statement of your disapproval is all that you need, but after that all you are doing is feeding the Monster. Just stop re-posting MSM crap and then maybe you can starve the Monster.


And the same to you & yours. Thx for the reply.



screature said:


> Seasons Greetings to you and yours.


----------



## FeXL

'Cause the biggest fish they got to fry is Trump's height...

Trump's driver's license casts doubt on height claims



> Donald Trump and his doctor claim he’s 6-foot-3, but his New York driver’s license says he’s actually an inch shorter.
> 
> A copy of Trump’s license, obtained by POLITICO through an open-records request, lists the president-elect at 6-foot-2.


----------



## FeXL

One more reason why I stopped watching A&E a couple years back.

KKK Leaders Allege Producers Paid Them to Fake Scenes in Canceled A&E Documentary



> The subjects of a TV documentary series about the Ku Klux Klan abruptly canceled last week by A&E allege to _Variety_ that significant portions of what was filmed were fabricated by the producers.
> 
> Some KKK leaders divulged that they were paid hundreds of dollars in cash each day of filming to compel them on camera to distort the facts of their lives to fit the documentary’s predetermined narrative: tension between Klan members and relatives of theirs who wanted to get out of the Klan.
> 
> The findings are based on an exclusive _Variety_ investigation based on interviews with over two dozen individuals in and around the KKK who cooperated with the documentary in at least six U.S. states.


----------



## SINC

Yep, cred gone!

WashPost Is Richly Rewarded for False News About Russia Threat While Public Is Deceived

https://theintercept.com/2017/01/04...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

Fact-Checking Won’t Save Us From Fake News



> Fake news.
> 
> We’ve used this phrase so many times in the past two months that it’s almost lost meaning — partly because it can mean so many different things. Depending on who you talk to, “fake news” may refer to satirical news, hoaxes, news that’s clumsily framed or outright wrong, propaganda, lies destined for viral clicks and advertising dollars, politically motivated half-truths, and more.
> 
> Whatever definition you pick, fake news is worrying media folks. Stories meant to intentionally mislead are an affront to journalism, which is supposed to rely on facts, reality and trust.
> 
> As such, news about fake news has boomed. So have proposed solutions. Already we’ve seen lists of fake news sites; browser extensions that identify fake news sites, flag questionable Facebook posts and correct Donald Trump’s tweets; and calls for social media companies to take responsibility for allowing fake news to thrive.


https://fivethirtyeight.com/feature...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## FeXL

Actions->Consequences.

LOL: MSNBC Whines Trump Fans 'Heckling' Reporters & Saying You 'Suck'



> Butthurt fake news reporter Cal Perry whined Thursday at the inauguration concert that Trump's supporters are "heckling" the media and telling them "you suck."


Beautiful...


----------



## FeXL

Still lying...

CNN Caught Lying Twice In One Day! Nancy Sinatra and Reddit Put The Brakes On #FakeNews



> First, Nancy Sinatra called them out for a bull**** tweet suggesting she wasn't happy with Trump's use of a Frank Sinatra song during the Inauguration:
> 
> ...
> 
> Second, CNN published a bull**** article suggesting a low turnout compared to Obama, except the picture they used for Trump’s Inauguration appears to be from much earlier in the day:


----------



## SINC

Meh, CNN or CBC-TV, same doo doo, different pile.


----------



## SINC

One more reason:

NBC Writer Compares Barron Trump To School Shooters


----------



## FeXL

And another:

FAKE NEWS on Day One: Spicer Scolds Press for TIME Reporter’s False Martin Luther King Bust Story



> White House press secretary, Sean Spicer, scolded _TIME_ magazine White House pool reporter Zeke Miller on Friday for falsely reporting that the Martin Luther King Jr. bust had been removed from the Oval Office after President Donald Trump moved in.


----------



## FeXL

Good. Further on Actions->Consequences.

Indiana YMCA Bans CNN Over Complaints About Constant Barrage of "Fake News"



> Last Friday night, the Valparaiso Family YMCA in Indiana *abruptly stopped airing CNN* on its televisions in the facility's wellness and exercise area. According the the Chicago Tribune, the decision was made by the Y's CEO, Robert Wanek, *after dozens of complaints were lodged from guests regarding CNN's obvious "political bias" and constant reporting of "fake news."*


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

CAUTION: Link to CBC video inside.

Defund the bastards.

Canadian Broadcasting Corporation Prints White Pride T-Shirts And Video Tapes Themselves Selling Them



> The taxpayer funded Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (CBC), that receives over $1 billion per year in Canadian taxpayer money, recently started selling ‘White Pride’ shirts, and then blaming the result on President Trump.
> 
> At 4:46 in the video they start selling ‘Make Canada Great Again’ and ‘***********’ and ‘White Pride Worldwide’ shirts and then chasing down the people who bought them to get a justification for it.
> 
> They also believe the shirt ‘Make Canada Great Again’ is racist.


Guess it's time to get me a new t-shirt...


----------



## SINC

Typical CBC-TV making / fabricating the news. They have been doing this for decades and it is the prime reason I no longer watch CBC.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> And another:
> 
> FAKE NEWS on Day One: Spicer Scolds Press for TIME Reporter’s False Martin Luther King Bust Story


OH, _please_. Miller made a mistake, and upon discovering his error issued a correction and - as even your white supremacist source notes - spent the next couple of days trying to correct the error by reaching out via his Twitter feed to those who had cited him.

I know it feeds the narrative you paranoid alt-Right types are so desperate to embrace and claim as your own (aka "Fake News"), but this was an error, not a secretive liberal media campaign to discredit your messiah.

Get a grip.


----------



## Macfury

It was a desire on Miller's part to find something negative to say without even checking up on his observation. He seemed delighted to report on it.



CubaMark said:


> OH, _please_. Miller made a mistake, and upon discovering his error issued a correction and - as even your white supremacist source notes - spent the next couple of days trying to correct the error by reaching out via his Twitter feed to those who had cited him.
> 
> I know it feeds the narrative you paranoid alt-Right types are so desperate to embrace and claim as your own (aka "Fake News"), but this was an error, not a secretive liberal media campaign to discredit your messiah.
> 
> Get a grip.


----------



## FeXL

Blah, blah, blah...

If I had made the selfsame mistake, would you be nearly as gracious is your pardon?

Fat chance...

It would have taken mere minutes to verify his observation. In his haste to report something negative about Trump, he never even bothered.



CubaMark said:


> OH, _please_.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> If I had made the selfsame mistake, would you be nearly as gracious is your pardon?
> 
> Fat chance....


Maybe someday you'll give me the chance to be gracious. I doubt it, though, as you have multiple instances over the years of being blatantly wrong, publicly corrected by others, and have refused to even post an addendum to your original posts admitting your errors.

Given your intransigence to do so, we can only assume that you are intentionally pushing a false narrative (**gasp** _Fake News!!!!_).

But naw... couldn't be *that*, _could it?_


----------



## WCraig

So, did Trump have the biggest inauguration crowd, ever? Or not?


----------



## Macfury

WCraig said:


> So, did Trump have the biggest inauguration crowd, ever? Or not?


How could someone in Canada tell? Too many variables and not enough objective evidence. However, it was clear that CNN was deliberately misrepresenting footage of the mall.


----------



## macintosh doctor

WCraig said:


> So, did Trump have the biggest inauguration crowd, ever? Or not?


more than likely yes, 
it was streamed on Facebook, youtube, snapchat, twitter
and all the news outlets - so realistically - it was seen in more places on the planet earth than ever before.. 
sadly the left are counting only those on the ground - once again fake news making you believe them only.


----------



## heavyall

WCraig said:


> So, did Trump have the biggest inauguration crowd, ever? Or not?


Probably not. The crowds were roughly the same size. Part of the dissonance with the MSM is they keep repeating the ridiculously fake 1.8 million number for Obama. 



> Journalism professor Stephen Doig, one of the gurus of crowd counting, used an image from satellite company GeoEye to *estimate a crowd of 800,000 people for Obama's first Inauguration*. Official estimates for the event, though, were over twice as high, at 1.8 million, which may actually be impossible, say researchers. DDIS modeled how big a very tightly packed *crowd of a million people would stretch back from the Capitol building along the Mall: It would extend across the Potomac River into Virginia.*


https://www.fastcompany.com/3067376...g-the-crowds-at-the-inauguration-and-womens-m


----------



## Macfury

heavyall said:


> Probably not. The crowds were roughly the same size. Part of the dissonance with the MSM is they keep repeating the ridiculously fake 1.8 million number for Obama.


Trump's point is that if the MSM wants to lie by undersizing his crowd, he may as well claim whatever number he wants until they triangulate to something accurate.


----------



## FeXL

You got me. I'm so busted. A mere handful of links that you question in thousands upon thousands definitely proves I'm all about fake news.

You get that many wrong in a month. Get a grip...



CubaMark said:


> ...we can only assume that you are intentionally pushing a false narrative (**gasp** _Fake News!!!!_).


----------



## FeXL

It seems to me that the respectable thing to do would be to just retract the whole article...

Correction of the year? The Atlantic regrets …. Update: And regrets …



> … and regrets, and regrets, and regrets. In fact, The Atlantic may have entered into an infinite loop of regret, but their primary regret has to be publishing a shockingly ignorant and warped attack on science itself. John took the magazine to task over Moira Weigel’s screed on ultrasounds, originally titled “How the Ultrasound Pushed the Idea That a Fetus Is a Person,” later changed to “How Ultrasound Became Political.”
> 
> Three days after the editors allowed this to appear under their “Health” category — not “Politics and Policy”? — they have belatedly reviewed the claims Weigel made and appended their corrections. So far, they’ve managed to contradict almost every point Weigel made:


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Trump's point is that if the MSM wants to lie by undersizing his crowd, he may as well claim whatever number he wants until they triangulate to something accurate.


That seems more plausible. A general push to question everything. It is highly unlikely that Trump's crowd was larger than 2008 Obama's, given DC's political orientation and the historical event. At the same time, total viewership, with advancing technology and the sheer spectacle of this election, was probably a record when summed across all formats.

Looks like a non-issue being used to stake out territory. An "inside the beltway" pissing match.


----------



## FeXL

Good.

Major layoffs just took place at @MacleansMag. At least seven senior people laid off.


----------



## FeXL

Watch as media manufactures news



> _“*He seemed weird*,” said Desveaux, who admitted it was a superficial assessment since he had never really spoken to Bissonnette._​
> Oh, yeah... he "*loved guns as a kid*," says another busybody from 15 years ago.
> 
> Except it wasn't an actual gun, it was an air-fired pellet rifle, like me and every one of my friends had when we were kids. These a-holes should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> Where was all the Sherlock Holmes type speculation when *Gamil Gharbi and Michel Zehap Bibeau* were murdering Canadians?


Questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL

Related to the above:

Linky



> And...
> 
> _ ••• "Just read the article on CBC. NO mention of his ethnicity NOR did they mention the "allahu akbar" part of the attack. On Justin's orders I presume."_​
> The Toronto "Red" Star is referring to this guy, not as a terrorist, but as a "*machete attacker*."
> 
> The Globe and Mail is going with "*man with machete*."
> 
> The National Post & Toronto Sun downsized the threat, calling him a "*knife-wielding man*."
> 
> It is Paris police chief Michel Cadot, however, who walks away with the *weasel words grand prize* with... “It was an attack by a person whose actions *suggested a terrorist context*.”


Links' bold.

Controlling the narrative. If the most recent Quebec killings were terrorism, how can this possibly not be?


----------



## FeXL

Good ol' CNN, The Clinton News Network. Dyed in the wool Fake News generators to the end...

CNN now claiming right-wingers did UC Berkeley riots



> It absolutely does, Don, and I want to be very, very clear. I was there for part of last night, and I know what I saw. And those people were not Berkeley students. Those were outsiders, agitators. I’ve never seen them before. There’s rumors that they actually were right-wingers, they were part of a kind of a group that were organized and were ready to create the kind of tumult and danger you saw that forced the police to cancel the event.


This, Dr.G., is why I recommend you remove them from your reading list.

Related:

Here's A List Of Stories The Media Got Wrong This Week



> It was an embarrassing week for the mainstream media. In case after case, stories pushed by news outlets turned out to be either unsubstantiated or fell apart upon closer scrutiny.


----------



## FeXL

Further on recent Presstitute "errors".

Errors From The Press Are Piling Up In The Opening Weeks Of The Trump Administration



> Journalists can’t seem to get their stories straight in the opening weeks of the Trump administration, whether in tweets or in articles where falsehoods have been spread almost daily.
> 
> The mistakes have not just been from newer liberal news outlets such The Huffington Post or BuzzFeed, but from legacy media like Reuters, The Washington Post, and The New York Times.
> 
> What follows are several botched stories or conflicting reports since President Trump took office.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Good ol' CNN, The Clinton News Network. Dyed in the wool Fake News generators to the end...
> 
> CNN now claiming right-wingers did UC Berkeley riots
> 
> This, Dr.G., is why I recommend you remove them from your reading list.


Interesting how quickly you are willing to accept the official story in this case (despite a long record of the powers-at-be using agents provocateurs) and yet you still think Bissonnette had a masked partner during the Quebec shootings.

I guess whatever supports the narrative you want to believe, eh?


----------



## FeXL

WTF are you going on about?

Have you ever read the first quote in my sig? Really read it, not just brushed past in your angry hurry to strike out against somebody? Take the time.

Multiple witnesses noted dual shooters & shouters. Now, I'm more than willing to acknowledge that John Q Public generally makes for a damn poor witness. Recall is all over the place, a proven fact. However, in this case _multiple witnesses_ corroborate the same observation.

Now, let's go back to part of that quote: Is it reasonable? No. Not to me.

OK, let's go to the other issue. Does it seem reasonable that CNN would fabricate some bull$h!t narrative blaming the right for this? Knowing full well exactly what their bias is & how much they lied & fake news'd & covered up for Bill's Wife, Barry & the Dems during the election & otherwise, yes, damn straight it sounds reasonable to me.

Now, do you have any evidence to the contrary or are you just stirring the pot?



CubaMark said:


> I guess whatever supports the narrative you want to believe, eh?


----------



## FeXL

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

'Scuse me, sorry, I'm still ROTFLMAO off from the other thread.

That said, the laughter applies here, as well. 

Further on the integrity of the MSM, which is a million billion times more accurate than Breibart!!!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

16 Fake News Stories Reporters Have Run Since Trump Won



> Since at least Donald Trump’s election, our media have been in the grip of an astonishing, self-inflicted crisis. Despite Trump’s constant railing against the American press, there is no greater enemy of the American media than the American media. They did this to themselves.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<snort>


----------



## FeXL

'Course it is!!!

What a scoop! CBS News finds the Statue of Liberty was intended to be a Muslim woman, sort of



> _t’s not breaking news that French sculptor Frédéric-Auguste Bartholdi had at one time pitched the idea of a massive, draped sculpture holding a torch that would act as a lighthouse as the entrance to the Suez Canal.
> 
> That project obviously fell through, but Bartholdi held on to the idea and successfully re-pitched it — hardly proof that the Statue of Liberty was “originally intended” to be a Muslim woman. It was a nice try, though. _


----------



## FeXL

Ya'd think that a billion plus dollars a year could find a journalist bright enough to find a name...

Your CBC... where never is heard...



> _A 25-year-old man is facing multiple charges after allegedly shooting an Uzi 9mm gun at an apartment door — and later throwing the gun off a balcony._​
> Yup... just some mysterious unnamed male... who probably wears camo, drives a pickup, disrespects women and loves Donald Trump.


Further:



> ...you can almost smell the journalism.


Yep...


----------



## eMacMan

For any one who still doubts that reporting today consists entirely of copy and paste, I present:
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/earths-ma...rst-sign-might-already-be-here-102919312.html



> NASA has poured cold water on the idea that magnetic field reversals could lead to an apocalypse, saying in 2012 that, ‘The science shows that magnetic pole reversal is – in terms of geologic time scales – a common occurrence that happens gradually over millennia. While the conditions that cause polarity reversals are not entirely predictable – the north pole’s movement could subtly change direction, for instance – there is nothing in the millions of years of geologic record to suggest that any of the doomsday scenarios connected to a pole reversal should be taken seriously.’
> 
> Researchers reconstructed 6,000 years of vegetation and fire history around two geoglyphs – and found that humans had altered bamboo forests for millennia, building clearings around the geoglyphs.
> 
> Dr. Watling said: ‘Despite the huge number and density of geoglyph sites in the region, we can be certain that Acre’s forests were never cleared as extensively, or for as long, as they have been in recent years.
> 
> ‘Our evidence that Amazonian forests have been managed by indigenous peoples long before European Contact should not be cited as justification for the destructive, unsustainable land-use practiced today. It should instead serve to highlight the ingenuity of past subsistence regimes that did not lead to forest degradation, and the importance of indigenous knowledge for finding more sustainable land-use alternatives’.


*WTH do the last three paragraphs have to do with magnetic pole reversal?*


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> For any one who still doubts that reporting today consists entirely of copy and paste, I present:
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/earths-ma...rst-sign-might-already-be-here-102919312.html
> 
> *WTH do the last three paragraphs have to do with magnetic pole reversal?*


Capped off by a YouTube video showing a fireball created with a match and some lemon juice...


----------



## CubaMark

*The public broadcaster's role in the fake news era*

CBC-Radio-Canada (CBC-RC) looms large in the current debate over the future of Canadian media. The public broadcaster is seen as either the last bastion of public service journalism, or responsible for the demise of local news and the impoverishment of democratic life in many communities.

There have been many proposals on how CBC-RC can help ease the financial crisis facing the news industry: getting out of advertising, giving away its content to local media, and ending competition with mainstream newspapers by not publishing opinion pieces. The latest proposal, by the Public Policy Forum in its report, Shattered Mirror, is that the public broadcaster give up digital advertising revenue altogether in exchange for compensation by the federal government. CBC-RC’s own proposal, future.cbc.ca, is for the removal of advertising on all platforms and the replacement funding to offset the lost revenue. In our view, this proposal would enable the public broadcasters to focus on a public service mandate.

The proposal is part of a broader vision of a cohesive Canadian culture strategy that has public broadcasting at its heart. We know that in the digital world, we can no longer protect Canadian culture with barriers and regulations as we once did. But we can ensure that in a competition with the best in the world, Canadian content thrives here and internationally. Other countries understand this. Fifteen years ago, the United Kingdom’s Creative Britain strategy focused its cultural industries around the production and promotion of British stories. This strengthened British culture and created tremendous growth in its creative economy. The BBC played a pivotal role in the success of Creative Britain. We believe CBC-RC can play an equally important role in the success of a Canadian cultural strategy. But a piecemeal approach will not work.​
(Institute for Research on Public Policy)


----------



## Macfury

Only the fact that the CBC still needs to earn ad revenue is preventing it from presenting totally unhinged news. Trash this report!


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Only the fact that the CBC still needs to earn ad revenue is preventing it from presenting totally unhinged news. Trash this report!


And the money sucking CBC TV network with it!


----------



## eMacMan

While the Oroville Dam is not expected to suffer a complete catastrophic failure, it already has suffered massive damage. I first stumbled across this on ************. As yet no mention on the Lamestream.

This is a day out of date and things continue to deteriorate. 

Emergency spillway could fail; evacuations ordered



> Oroville >> Wide-spread evacuations were ordered Sunday afternoon after erosion raised fears the emergency spillway at Oroville Dam could fail.
> 
> Water stopped flowing over the emergency spillway by 8:30 p.m., according to Butte County Sheriff Kory Honea, as the lake level dropped below its top.
> 
> The flow through the broken main spillway was increased to 100,000 cubic-feet per second in an effort to lower the water level in the lake more rapidly.
> 
> The Department of Water Resources said about 3 p.m. Sunday a headcut appeared in the soil downhill from the emergency spillway, and appeared to be spreading upward toward the structure.


A more up-to-date link
https://sputniknews.com/us/201702131050608696-california-dam-breaking/

Note: This earthen dam is dealing with 100,000CFS input which is double the level of extreme floods in the Grand Canyon. The main spillway was in bad shape before the releases started. 100,000 CFS pouring through the break in the main spill way has to be doing unbelievable amounts of damage.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> While the Oroville Dam is not expected to suffer a complete catastrophic failure, it already has suffered massive damage. As yet I first stumbled across this on ************. Yet no mention on the Lamestream.


Probably reflects badly on Governor Moonbeam. I also saw this on "disreputable" news aggregators a half day ago.


----------



## eMacMan

Yep been following this on fake news for three days before it wandered into the view of the Lamestream media.


----------



## Beej

*Red Meat for the Heretics*

I'm not fully with the "MSM is the enemy" zeitgeist, but do support alternatives and substantially more skepticism. A significant part of news media is obsessed with creating moral panics.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtlDC1sZFSg[/ame]

I like the point about stupidity.


----------



## Macfury

An exchange from MSNBC news show, _Morning Joe_:



> *JOE SCARBOROUGH: "*Exactly. That is exactly what I hear. What Yamiche said is what I hear from all the Trump supporters that I talk to who were Trump voters and are still Trump supporters. They go, 'Yeah you guys are going crazy. He's doing -- what are you so surprised about? He is doing exactly what he said he is going to do.'"
> 
> *MIKA BRZEZINSKI:* "Well, I think that the dangerous, you know, edges here are that he is trying to undermine the media and trying to make up his own facts. And it could be that while unemployment and the economy worsens, he could have undermined the messaging so much that he can actually control exactly what people think. *And that, that is our job*."


At last, a little honesty.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> An exchange from MSNBC news show, _Morning Joe_:
> 
> At last, a little honesty.


DING, DING, DING, DING, DING! We have a winnah!!!

Related:

IT’S OFFICIAL! Federal Judge Finds CNN GUILTY of Pushing ‘Fake News’ (This Is NOT Satire)



> Hey, Don Lemon… even the COURTS agree!
> 
> Who’s laughing now?
> 
> The ‘Most Trusted Name In News’ just lost a court battle. It was a ruling about *CNN’s ‘false and defamatory’ news reports.*


More:



> *“The Court finds these allegations sufficient to establish that CNN was acting recklessly with regard to the accuracy of its report, i.e., with ‘actual malice,” the order reads. CNN had tried to get the case dismissed.*


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

But it's OK. It's from the Paper of <snort> Record...

This Is Why the NY Times Is Fake News, Dangerous Fake News



> The NY Times hoped to create a firestorm of fear and hate with a deceitful article demonizing both Donald Trump and Steve Bannon.
> 
> The *New York Times* published an article on Friday titled, _Trump’s Blistering Speech at CPAC Follows Bannon’s Blueprint_. The only thing blistering was the massive lie perpetrated by the NY Times. Trump’s speech would have been blistering if it actually said what the NY Times claimed it said.


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

This is precisely why I continue to shed light on these idiots. The more negative exposure they receive, the more people become informed, the more viewership drops, the sooner they will have to make changes or close shop.

Preferably the latter.

Trump Effect? Poll Shows CNN Brand Plummeting



> CNN, which President Trump has referred to as the “Clinton News Network,” now trails both MSNBC and Fox News in brand perception, according to findings from YouGov. Both MSNBC and CNN have fallen far behind Fox News in recent months.


----------



## FeXL

Here is definitive proof that reporters are the laziest people on the planet



> Journalists are the laziest people on planet earth. They spend all their time on Twitter, except for when they're working, which is to say, writing about what people are doing on Twitter. Not just the president or Kellyanne Conway or Chelsea Clinton either. Total randos.


I jes' luvs me a good, ol' fashioned downward spiral...


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Here is definitive proof that reporters are the laziest people on the planet.


Many are, but there are still good ones out there. 

I've noticed that weird twitter phenomenon a number of times. The article is often written as if they've done actual journalism, but they just write about twitter, usually from an echo chamber. Sometimes "controversy" is them noticing a few tweets, or not knowing the difference between bots, paid egg accounts, and actual controversy. 

Strikes me as a strange job, but that's their choice. Forget learning about a topic, or passing on conflicting views in a clear summary. Emote and propagandize.


----------



## SINC

Good reporters will use social media as a source for tips and investigate the matter. Bad reporters will use social media as the story.


----------



## FeXL

I jes' luvs it when a well thought out (snort) Prog MSM (but I repeat myself) attack backfires Especially when it's Maddow..

So, in a nutshell, Maddow crowed she had Trump's 2005 tax return. All together now: Oooooo. Ahhhhhh...

Now, the facts of the story:
1) She had _parts_ of his 2005 tax return;
2) Which the White House had already released;
3) Which the WSJ had already reported on. A year ago...;
4) Which show's Trump paid a helluva lot more tax than Barry or Bernie;
5) Which shows that Bill's Wife's claims about Trump not paying any tax were pure BS.
6) It is against the law to publish someone else's tax return. She could be fined up to $5000 or spend 5 years in the joint.

All Maddow managed to do is make Trump look good & make herself look like the south end of a northbound horse.

Winners and Losers in Last Night's Maddow Debacle

'Breaking news: My dad made a lot of money': Donald Trump Jr savages Rachel Maddow as his dad's supporters mock MSNBC host for her drawn out, elaborate 'big reveal' about his tax returns

Trump Tax Returns!

Perhaps she should be looking in her own backyard:

The Place for Tax Woes: Nine MSNBC Personalities Had Tax Liens Filed Against Them


----------



## Macfury

Hilariously, when Maddow's show backfired on her, she tried to stem the humiliation by claiming Trump had leaked the return himself, to make himself look good.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Trump bragged throughout the campaign that he did not pay any taxes because he was "smart".

So now it turns out that one year he did pay his taxes. 

One day he promises to release his taxes, next day he refuses.

He should just come clean and make all his taxes public like everyone else who was elected president has done. 

Just one of the endless list of things Trump lies about.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Good reporters will use social media as a source for tips and investigate the matter. Bad reporters will use social media as the story.


I agree with that statement wholeheartedly.


----------



## Macfury

He said he paid as little as he could because he was smart. So you're simply wrong.

He said he would release the taxes following audit and has stuck to that.

Personally, I wouldn't expect anyone to release their taxes. Who the hell cares?



MazterCBlazter said:


> Trump bragged throughout the campaign that he did not pay any taxes because he was "smart".
> 
> So now it turns out that one year he did pay his taxes.
> 
> One day he promises to release his taxes, next day he refuses.
> 
> He should just come clean and make all his taxes public like everyone else who was elected president has done.
> 
> Just one of the endless list of things Trump lies about.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

SINC said:


> Good reporters will use social media as a source for tips and investigate the matter. Bad reporters will use social media as the story.


Lack of homework all over this one.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Personally, I wouldn't expect anyone to release their taxes. Who the hell cares?


Exactly.

BTW, where are Barry's college transcripts?


----------



## CubaMark

*The Rebel Hits a New Low*










Like pretty much everyone at The Rebel, McInnes generally has branded himself a Zionist and a friend of the Jews. Levant himself has staked much of his career on his pro-Israeli bona fides, and aims much of his fundraising and editorial offerings at Canadians who feel that the mainstream media is anti-Semitic. In recent weeks, the Rebel even raised money to send a group—including Goldy, Gunn Reid, Levant, and McInnes—to the Holy Land, so they could report in person from the front lines of the war against militant Islam. It all seemed to be going rather smoothly, with Goldy and McInnes even going so far as to stand in the middle of Bethlehem and call for a new Crusade against local Muslims.

But then it all went off the rails when McInnes riffed on Israel in one of his solo video segments. Seen sitting in an armchair with mic in hand, McInnes described the tour as “basically a brainwashing trip. I mean, I think the Jewish—the Israeli government paid for this and we had donors, too, but I think they were mostly Israelis who assumed we are gonna listen to all this **** we get fed. And that is having the reverse effect on me, I’m becoming anti-Semitic.”

“Like at the Holocaust museum,” he continued, apparently referring to Yad Vashem, Israel’s official memorial to the victims of Nazi genocide. “Or as I called it the”—here, he uses air quotes—“Holocaust museum.” He then adopts an accent that I assume is supposed to sound Israeli, but is more typical of crudely caricatured ghetto Jewish, and says: “At one point the tour guide goes ‘You know and there are some people who think this didn’t happen.’ And I felt like—I felt [like] defending the super far-right Nazis, just because of so much brainwashing, and I felt like saying ‘Well, they never said it didn’t happen’—what they are saying is that it was much less than six million and that they starved to death. They weren’t gassed. That they didn’t have supplies. And they starved to death. They were horrible, and there were mass graves, and all the pictures are real and everything but um, uh, it wasn’t gassing. I’m not saying it wasn’t gassing, please don’t take that clip out of context, but that’s what the far-right nuts are saying.”

** * **​
As for the Jewish attitude toward the Holocaust: “And you have the Holocaust Museum and you have this guy who won’t stop—god, they’re so obsessed with the Holocaust. And yes, I know it was bad, don’t get me wrong. I’m not pro-Holocaust. That’d be funny in your Twitter bio if it was just ‘pro-Holocaust,’” and he laughs. “But, it’s a strange thing. It’s like a liberal thing, it’s arguably a white thing, but it’s a Jewish thing to sort of dwell on the past. And this whole nation-state is talking about ‘Seventy-five years ago, my people were killed.’ Always the Jews, always killing us, we are the scapegoats.” (Once again, he adopts a mock Jewish accent.) He then informs us that other peoples have suffered, other genocides and massacres have taken place, but that those victims have, well, moved on. But not those Jews.

By the time McInnes arrived back in Canada, he had become something of a hero on various Nazi web sites—with assorted fascists, Jew-haters and even Ku Klux Klan grand wizard David Duke praising his “courage.” Needless to say, this was an embarrassment to all concerned. McInnes hastily recorded an official Rebel apology, which seemed to me about as convincing as an nhl enforcer performing the Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy. He said he actually loved Jews and hated Nazis, and assured everyone that he had emphasized in the video that what he had said must be taken “in context.”

** * **​
Outrage is the currency of the new right, and McInnes is a master of the genre. While he makes it look easy, few media commentators have either the hate, or the lack of scruples, to perform this shtick convincingly. And Levant apparently isn’t prepared to give up the clicks that this star generates.
It may well be that McInnes has apologized privately to his Rebel confederates, and promised that he won’t go off-message again. We know he’s been tweeting that he’s not a Nazi, and has even blocked various high-profile racists who applauded his flurry of anti-Semitic memes. But in the meantime, the traffic at The Rebel likely has multiplied.
(The Walrus)​


----------



## FeXL

ROTFLMAO... :lmao::lmao::lmao:

As opposed to what? The perpetually offended left? :lmao::lmao::lmao:



cubamark said:


> outrage is the currency of the new right...​


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Macfury said:


> He said he paid as little as he could because he was smart. So you're simply wrong.
> 
> He said he would release the taxes following audit and has stuck to that.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't expect anyone to release their taxes. Who the hell cares?


Here during his debate with Clinton, Clinton said he didn't pay taxes according to all known public information. Trump doesn't deny it. He said that was because he is smart.

Trump: I'm 'smart' for paying no taxes - CNN Video

In 2011 Trump promised to release his tax returns. Never happened.

Here's a List of the Information Trump Has Promised but Not Released | Mother Jones

Trump promising to release them here once again in early 2016.

Trump has broken his committment to release his tax returns - POLITICO

Later he said he will release them after his audit.

Trump is nothing more than a perpetual pandering manipulative liar.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

Macfury said:


> Personally, I wouldn't expect anyone to release their taxes. Who the hell cares?


Only around 3/4 of the American population:

After Trump Promised To Release His Tax Returns, Aide Says He Won't Because ‘People Didn't Care' | The Huffington Post

Usually a president is held to a higher standard. Not in Trumps case.


----------



## Macfury

They were referring to one year where he paid no taxes. Whatever year that he applied for a casino license.
As your own link said, he gave no date for releasing his taxes--only that he would, once an audit was completed.

People may want him to release his tax returns, but I am personally disinterested. I was more interested in Obama's school transcripts, but recognize that he had the right to hide whatever it is he was hiding.



MazterCBlazter said:


> Here during his debate with Clinton, Clinton said he didn't pay taxes according to all known public information. Trump doesn't deny it. He said that was because he is smart.
> 
> Trump: I'm 'smart' for paying no taxes - CNN Video
> 
> In 2011 Trump promised to release his tax returns. Never happened.
> 
> Here's a List of the Information Trump Has Promised but Not Released | Mother Jones
> 
> Trump promising to release them here once again in early 2016.
> 
> Trump has broken his committment to release his tax returns - POLITICO
> 
> Later he said he will release them after his audit.
> 
> Trump is nothing more than a perpetual pandering manipulative liar.


----------



## CubaMark

_I had no idea of this incident in Barbara Frum's career. Just astounding. You have to listen to this...._

*Remembering the time Barbara Frum called up a gunman holding hostages at a Toronto bank*










During her storied career at CBC Radio, Barbara Frum interviewed a lot of people — artists, celebrities, world leaders and, one time, a man holding 11 bank employees hostage with a sawed-off shotgun.

** * **​
On March 21, 1977, Robert McLagan held 11 employees at Toronto's Banque Canadienne Nationale hostage for nearly 12 hours. 

Frum and her producers were able to get McLagan, one of his hostages and a police officer on the line as the situation was unfolding — even giving CBC Radio listeners the chance to hear the beginning of a negotiation that would eventually end in a peaceful surrender.

*'I want a C-130, lady, and that's all'*

"Hello, my name is Barbara Frum. Can you tell me what situation you're in?" Frum asks McLagan when she gets him on the line...

(Read the story, and listen to Frum's call at CBC Radio)​


----------



## Macfury

Damn, that bank has a hideous logo!


----------



## SINC

The slow but sure and steady demise of CBC-TV will continue to cost us money for a biased viewpoint and overpriced help. Time to shut it down.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> The slow but sure and steady demise of CBC-TV will continue to cost us money for a biased viewpoint and overpriced help. Time to shut it down.


*A few links to provide perspective:*


Elimination of advertising on CBC/Radio-Canada Services would be bad public policy
CBC wants $318 million more in annual funding to go ads-free | CTV News
Ad-free CBC could serve as a rallying point for Canadian creativity - The Globe and Mail
Why We Need the CBC as an Ad-Free Digital News Competitor - Michael Geist

*FWIW, I agree with Geist:*


> While some have characterized the CBC’s role in providing digital news as an unfair, publicly-subsidized competitor to private news services that increasingly rely on paywalls and subscriptions to generate revenue, the industry’s reliance on paywalls is precisely why the CBC should be offering a free, taxpayer-backed digital alternative. An informed electorate demands that all Canadians have access to reliable news and expert opinion without regard for their ability to pay for it. In a digital world filled with paywalls and concerns about fake news, the importance of a publicly-funded, freely available, trusted media institution is greater than ever and the CBC (now backed by hundreds of millions of extra tax dollars) is ideally suited to meet that need.


CBC is important to me as a Canadian, and as someone who worked in private media (radio & tv) for over a decade. I've seen from within as a creator and as a consumer of news content: I'd much rather have public oversight of a national broadcaster than rely on private, profit-seeking, shareholder-pleasing private news corporations feeding me their narrative of the day. I'm still critical of CBC's news coverage - they fall down far too much on procedure, fact-checking and importantly, an independent line from the dominant news agencies. But warts and all, it is necessary.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> I'd much rather have public oversight of a national broadcaster than rely on private, profit-seeking, shareholder-pleasing private news corporations feeding me their narrative of the day.


Then strip away all of its programming except ad-free news.


----------



## SINC

Macfury said:


> Then strip away all of its programming except ad-free news.


:clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

And this is where the house of cards comes crashing down...



CubaMark said:


> _...trusted media institution..._​


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> And this is where the house of cards comes crashing down...


As does the viewership.


----------



## CubaMark

What the heck is "Viewerswhip"?


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> What the heck is "Viewerswhip"?


It is a new way of showing how the CBC has become 'whipped' at trying to find viewers. 

Seriously, the downfall is staggering and it is time to end the misery.

I can't even get the local CBC station on my Bell satellite package. Viewership is so low they do not carry it.


----------



## CubaMark

*22 companies pull advertising from 'The O'Reilly Factor'*









The number of companies pulling their advertising from Fox News' "The O'Reilly Factor," hosted by Bill O'Reilly, continues to increase -- the current tally now stands at 22, with Coldwell Banker being the latest.

Firms are bolting following allegations of misconduct published by The New York Times this past weekend.

The companies are GlaxoSmithKline, BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Hyundai, Constant Contact, UNTUCKit, Sanofi, Allstate, Ainsworth Pet Nutrition/Rachael Ray Nutrish, T. Rowe Price, Mitsubishi, Wayfair, MileIQ, Lexus, Bayer, Esurance, Credit Karma, True Car, The Wonderful Company, Society of Human Resources Management, Coldwell Banker and Orkin.

** * **​
An investigation published by The New York Times on Saturday reported that five women received settlements from Fox News and one of its hosts, Bill O’Reilly, totaling some $13 million after making misconduct accusations against the top-rated host. Some of these settlements were already known and date back to 2004. ABC News has not been able to independently verify new information in the Times story.

** * **​
In a statement posted on his website on April 1, O'Reilly wrote in part: "Just like other prominent and controversial people, I'm vulnerable to lawsuits from individuals who want me to pay them to avoid negative publicity. In my more than 20 years at Fox News Channel, no one has ever filed a complaint about me with the Human Resources Department, even on the anonymous hotline."

He said that the "worst part" of his job was "being a target for those who would harm me and my employer," and his "primary efforts will continue to be to put forth an honest TV program and to protect those close to me."

** * **​
Allstate, meanwhile, said that the accusations go against its corporate values. "Inclusivity and support for women are important Allstate values. We are concerned about the issues surrounding the program and we have suspended our advertising."

Like Allstate, Bayer also specifically cited its commitment to women. "Bayer supports a safe, respectful and non-abusive environment for women and we have reached out to Fox to voice our concerns regarding this matter," the pharmaceutical company said in a statement.
(ABC News)​


----------



## Macfury

Looks like O'Reilly will have to make do with other corporate sponsors. Oh, the pain!


----------



## Arkay

SINC said:


> Seriously, the downfall is staggering and it is time to end the misery.


That's blaming the victim. Viewership falls lower every time the Tories make more cuts, to kill it from penury but escaping direct blame. The next time they're in power they should simply kill it outright. But there'd be a couple of imperial gallons of blood on the PM's toga, so it's death to the CBC by a thousand cuts.



> I can't even get the local CBC station on my Bell satellite package. Viewership is so low they do not carry it.


CTV is owned by Bell, that's why. But I thought carriers had to broadcast it by law. Bell probably carries it but makes it nearly impossible for anyone to find it.


----------



## Macfury

Arkay said:


> That's blaming the victim. Viewership falls lower every time the Tories make more cuts, to kill it from penury but escaping direct blame. The next time they're in power they should simply kill it outright. But there'd be a couple of imperial gallons of blood on the PM's toga, so it's death to the CBC by a thousand cuts.


Television is a declining model and, overlooking some sporting events, the CBC's share of prime time audiences has been declining through both Liberal and Conservative governments. It's biggest failure--failing to compete for viewers.

How confident would you be that the Liberals' boost in CBC funding will increase viewership?


----------



## SINC

Arkay said:


> That's blaming the victim. Viewership falls lower every time the Tories make more cuts, to kill it from penury but escaping direct blame. The next time they're in power they should simply kill it outright. But there'd be a couple of imperial gallons of blood on the PM's toga, so it's death to the CBC by a thousand cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> CTV is owned by Bell, that's why. But I thought carriers had to broadcast it by law. Bell probably carries it but makes it nearly impossible for anyone to find it.


Two things:

1. The CBC in Edmonton ranks dead last on the BBMs and has been stuck there for over two decades now. Even the independents like CITY TV in Edmonton has a much larger viewership. Viewership continues to fall for the same reason it began to fall. Chitty programming. Cuts do not factor in at all, but left wing biased news and crappy Canadian content drives people away day after day.

2. Bell allows me to watch any CBC major station in Canada, but not Edmonton, so that theory is out the window too. I can watch CBC Vancouver, Calgary, Saskatoon, Regina, Winnipeg, Toronto, Montreal or Halifax. They are all available but that does not matter as I choose never watch any of them, nor would I watch the local station if it was available.


----------



## Macfury

The notion that CBC TV "brings people together" is also horse "apples". The network currently attracts 5 per cent of the Prime Time audience, which is itself a fraction of the population. I doubt the network brings even viewers of Anne of Green Gables and The National together.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> As does the viewership.


One has to remember that CBC is much bigger than their TV channel. 

Although they have had a great number of shows that have I watched in the past and even a couple now (but truth be told I watch them on NetFlicks... oh the shame) CBC Radio is generally much better than CBC TV IMO.

The funding dollars for CBC TV would be better spent if they abandon their archaic mandate, (which is ridiculously old), and just have a YouTube channel. They would probably get a lot more viewers and save millions of dollars.


----------



## Arkay

Macfury said:


> Television is a declining model and, overlooking some sporting events, the CBC's share of prime time audiences has been declining through both Liberal and Conservative governments. It's biggest failure--failing to compete for viewers.
> 
> How confident would you be that the Liberals' boost in CBC funding will increase viewership?


Not at all. Once an audience is gone, it can't be won back overnight, if at all.

I hope, though, that when they return to power, the Tories don't kill CBC Radio.


----------



## Arkay

SINC said:


> I can't even get the local CBC station on my Bell satellite package.





SINC said:


> I can watch CBC Vancouver, Calgary, Saskatoon, Regina, Winnipeg, Toronto, Montreal or Halifax. They are all available but that does not matter as I choose never watch any of them, nor would I watch the local station if it was available.


Then why complain you can't watch it?


----------



## Macfury

Arkay said:


> Not at all. Once an audience is gone, it can't be won back overnight, if at all.


Their decline began when their budget was larger. It's their content choices that are killing them.



Arkay said:


> Then why complain you can't watch it?


SINC isn't complaining. He's saying that most of the CBC stations are available on BELL and easy to find.


----------



## Arkay

Macfury said:


> SINC isn't complaining. He's saying that most of the CBC stations are available on BELL and easy to find.


Except the local station. Then he says he wouldn't watch it anyway even if he could. Sounds like an Aesop's fable.

In 2014 the CBC, radio, TV and the net, cost each Canadian taxpayer $34 a year.

Tax breaks and other government incentives to the oil companies amount to billions upon billions of dollars each year.

Carmakers won't glue in their grenade-like exploding airbags unless they receive their corporate-welfare cheques of millions of dollars a year.

Tax breaks to farmers, most of whom now are big business employing salaried serfs, get their millions, too, along with all those supply-management dairy-cartel "farmers" in the east.

Next to all that and much more, $34 a year is penny ante. But it's easy to bitch about because it's easy to understand. Thirty-four dollars lost is a tragedy. One billion dollars lost is a statistic.

It all depends on whose ideological bull is being gored. But by God, $34 is $34!


----------



## Macfury

It doesn't mater whose ideological bull is being gored. ALL corporate welfare subsidies are wrong and should be stopped immediately--as should price fixing through marketing boards and supply management.

However, I really doubt your figures of "billions" for Canadian oil and gas--most of these are simple business deductions available to all similar businesses with high start-up costs. Produce some accurate figures and maybe we can talk about comparisons. 

But CBC Television does cost at least a billion dollars per year and benefits fewer than 5 per cent of all people _watching TV on any given night_--not even 5 per cent of the population. Suddenly that turns into $1,000 per actual viewer, paid for by non-viewers.

That billion dollars is not being used to serve an unserved market, but to compete with private Canadian broadcasters for viewers. Paying a private production company for the right to broadcast the CBC's most popular show, _Murdoch Mysteries_, is not a good investment. 

Let it run CBC radio instead. I no longer listen to even a minute of it in any given year, but more people seem to appreciate it than television.




Arkay said:


> In 2014 the CBC, radio, TV and the net, cost each Canadian taxpayer $34 a year.
> 
> Tax breaks and other government incentives to the oil companies amount to billions upon billions of dollars each year.
> 
> Carmakers won't glue in their grenade-like exploding airbags unless they receive their corporate-welfare cheques of millions of dollars a year.
> 
> Tax breaks to farmers, most of whom now are big business employing salaried serfs, get their millions, too, along with all those supply-management dairy-cartel "farmers" in the east.
> 
> Next to all that and much more, $34 a year is penny ante. But it's easy to bitch about because it's easy to understand. Thirty-four dollars lost is a tragedy. One billion dollars lost is a statistic.
> 
> It all depends on whose ideological bull is being gored. But by God, $34 is $34!


----------



## Arkay

Macfury said:


> However, I really doubt your figures of "billions" for Canadian oil and gas--most of these are simple business deductions available to all similar businesses with high start-up costs. Produce some accurate figures and maybe we can talk about comparisons.


*Canada gives $3.3bn subsidies to fossil fuel producers despite climate pledge*

Canadian Taxpayers *Fork Out $3.3 Billion Every Year* to Super Profitable Oil Companies


----------



## SINC

Gimme a break. That image above clearly shows the amount is in *MILLIONS* not billions and that alone speaks to the credibility of that website when their headline is entirely wrong.


----------



## screature

Arkay said:


> *Canada gives $3.3bn subsidies to fossil fuel producers despite climate pledge*
> 
> Canadian Taxpayers *Fork Out $3.3 Billion Every Year* to Super Profitable Oil Companies


So why does this matter? They are apples and oranges. One is an expenditure to keep a long time ago outdated pledge/policy, the other actually generates revenues and jobs.

What's the problem and how is it remotely relevant to the CBC?


----------



## Arkay

screature said:


> So why does this matter? They are apples and oranges. One is an expenditure to keep a long time ago outdated pledge/policy, the other actually generates revenues and jobs.
> 
> What's the problem and how is it remotely relevant to the CBC?


How silly of me. I forgot the CBC uses *robots*.



> The CBC estimates anywhere from 1,000 to 1,500 jobs will be lost over five years. About 1,000 employees are eligible for retirement and the broadcaster loses about 300 through attrition annually, it said.
> 
> These losses will be in addition to the 657 jobs eliminated as a result of a $130-million funding cut announced earlier this year. Before cuts, CBC has 6,994 permanent employees, 859 contract employees and 329 temporary employees.


Relax. It's all going digital, so you won't run across it when trying to find Fox News.


----------



## Macfury

This is exactly the study I was referring to. It includes common deductions available to all businesses in the same business category. Once you strip away all of this there's not much left.



Arkay said:


> *Canada gives $3.3bn subsidies to fossil fuel producers despite climate pledge*
> 
> Canadian Taxpayers *Fork Out $3.3 Billion Every Year* to Super Profitable Oil Companies


----------



## Arkay

SINC said:


> Gimme a break. That image above clearly shows the amount is in *MILLIONS* not billions and that alone speaks to the credibility of that website when their headline is entirely wrong.


*Altruistic Corp.* Altruistic Corp. also flies over Canada twice a year in balloons, dropping flower petals and candy kisses coast to coast to coast.


----------



## Macfury

Arkay said:


> How silly of me. I forgot the CBC uses robots.


No, it uses people who produce programs that hardly anyone watches.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Gimme a break. That image above clearly shows the amount is in *MILLIONS* not billions and that alone speaks to the credibility of that website when their headline is entirely wrong.


Um... unless my math is incorrect (and hey, I'm a social scientist, not a mathematician), *$3,315 Million does indeed equal $3.3-Billion*.

We run into this all the time here in Mexico, as Billion doesn't mean what it does in English... so quite frequently the figures are expressed in "thousands of millions".


----------



## screature

Arkay said:


> How silly of me. I forgot the CBC uses *robots*.
> 
> 
> 
> Relax. It's all going digital, so you won't run across it when trying to find Fox News.


The robot that you are speaking of makes decisions based on actual math and accounting. 

Have you ever read the actual legislation that created the CBC and it's mandate? I have and know it well. Here they are just so you can have a good read:



> *Mandate*
> 
> The 1991 Broadcasting Act states that...
> 
> "...the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation, as the national public broadcaster, should provide radio and television services incorporating a wide range of programming that informs, enlightens and entertains;
> 
> ...the programming provided by the Corporation should:
> 
> be predominantly and distinctively Canadian, reflect Canada and its regions to national and regional audiences, while serving the special needs of those regions, actively contribute to the flow and exchange of cultural expression, be in English and in French, reflecting the different needs and circumstances of each official language community, including the particular needs and circumstances of English and French linguistic minorities, strive to be of equivalent quality in English and French, contribute to shared national consciousness and identity, be made available throughout Canada by the most appropriate and efficient means and as resources become available for the purpose, and reflect the multicultural and multiracial nature of Canada."


Basically in this day and age the CBC TV does none of this because next to no one watches it. CBC radio is different, they represent the mandate quite well. The channel that I listen to every day in my car is CBC One. 

The CBC needs to get out of the TV business. They were relatively good at it when there were only 3 channels that you could watch, but now relatively speaking they suck because there are like, I don't 200 or more channels to choose from, many of them Canadian based.

If people still want CBC TV they should have to pay for it in their cable or satellite package like any other channel.

So to put it in Frankenstein words... CBC Radio good, CBC TV bad as a public broadcaster.

Broadcasting Act


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Um... unless my math is incorrect (and hey, I'm a social scientist, not a mathematician), *$3,315 Million does indeed equal $3.3-Billion*.
> 
> We run into this all the time here in Mexico, as Billion doesn't mean what it does in English... so quite frequently the figures are expressed in "thousands of millions".


Yikes, sorry about that guys, I stand corrected, my aging eyes saw that comma as a period. And the new specs don't help as I am struggling with the bifocals.


----------



## Macfury

Arkay said:


> *Altruistic Corp.* Altruistic Corp. also flies over Canada twice a year in balloons, dropping flower petals and candy kisses coast to coast to coast.


As long as they don't do it on the public dime, I am good with it!


----------



## Beej

Arkay said:


> *Canada gives $3.3bn subsidies to fossil fuel producers despite climate pledge*


I clicked through a lot of links and eventually got to a spreadsheet, but it looks like they are not measuring tax expenditures correctly in at least a couple cases (exploration and development). Some tax expenditures shift tax deductions forward in time. The same total tax deduction is made over time, but it is made earlier.

This exists because the tax system treats some spending as immediately deductible -- salaries, rent, etc. -- and other as gradually deductible, regardless of the out of pocket costs.

This is an example of tax expenditure analysis when it involves something that uses depreciation rates:
http://www.fin.gc.ca/pub/pdfs/wp2001-17e.pdf

Quote from page 11:


> It must be noted that the tax expenditure associated with accelerated depreciation stems solely from the time value of money. Since all depreciable assets will generate full depreciation over some time period, the value of the tax expenditure will depend on the discount rate used to value the benefit of claiming deductions sooner rather than later. At a zero discount rate, there would be no tax expenditure associated with the ACCA. However, as the discount rate rises, the tax expenditure also rises.


The difference in measurement can be quite large (ie. the difference between the total interest you pay over the life of a mortgage, versus how the interest impacts your annual household budget).

My critique doesn't apply to all the claims, but it made me suspicious that it was not clear how this type of subsidy was measured. I may have got it wrong, because I gave up after the spreadsheet.


----------



## Arkay

screature said:


> If people still want CBC TV they should have to pay for it in their cable or satellite package like any other channel.


It's no more free on cable and satellite than any other broadcaster. In other words, it isn't.

You think I can call up Bell or Rogers or Shaw or any other cable- and satellite-signal provider and demand a free hookup because I want only the CBC on it?


----------



## Beej

Arkay said:


> It's no more free on cable and satellite than any other broadcaster. In other words, it isn't.
> 
> You think I can call up Bell or Rogers or Shaw or any other cable- and satellite-signal provider and demand a free hookup because I want only the CBC on it?


There is a difference between subsidizing access (a road, sidewalk, satellites, or cable) and the product itself. I can walk to a grocery store for free, but I still have to pay for the food.

CBC is a subsidized product. Although, to add a twist, you can probably pick it up through antennae without paying a cable bill.


----------



## Macfury

Arkay said:


> It's no more free on cable and satellite than any other broadcaster. In other words, it isn't.


it should be like an add-on specialty channel, since it seems CBC-TV primarily serves a tiny niche market. Canadians who love it so can make it great with their financial support!


----------



## eMacMan

A perfect example of Lame stream propaganda
https://www.yahoo.com/news/nasa-photos-capture-strange-crack-135225749.html

The head line reads:


> *NASA photos capture a strange new crack in a massive Greenland glacier and we're all probably doomed.*


Nothing in the article to back up the last part of the headline. Truth is Glaciers build and as they build the ice advances. Sometimes it gets pushed into the ocean forming an ice shelf. When that happens the shelf eventually cracks and separates from the glacier. When that happens the sea level does not rise at all, because the shelf was floating and already displacing as much water as the shelf contains.

IOW the "doomed" phrase is there only to advance a political agenda, and bears no resemblance whatsoever to responsible reporting.


----------



## CubaMark

eMacMan said:


> .....When that happens the sea level does not rise at all, because the shelf was floating and already displacing as much water as the shelf contains.....


Only the amount of water displaced by the ice that is below the water line. The other few hundred feet or so above the water line will incrementally contribute to rising sea levels as the ice melts and joins the ocean. Part of this is offset by evaporation also.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> Only the amount of water displaced by the ice that is below the water line. The other few hundred feet or so above the water line will incrementally contribute to rising sea levels as the ice melts and joins the ocean. Part of this is offset by evaporation also.


The point being that glaciers do this when they're *growing*. That means there is more ice on land making up for whatever isbroken up in the sea.


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> Only the amount of water displaced by the ice that is below the water line. The other few hundred feet or so above the water line will incrementally contribute to rising sea levels as the ice melts and joins the ocean. Part of this is offset by evaporation also.


Actually ice expands as it freezes so the amount of water displaced is very close to equal to the volume of water in a block of ice. Some ice close to the shoreline may not be fully immersed but the vast majority of the shelf will be.

Point is the headline implied cataclysm, rather than the normal growth pattern of a major ice sheet. IOW a perfect illustration of Propaganda 101.


----------



## FeXL

FFS...

Your comment doesn't even make sense.

Do you mean the _shore_ line?



CubaMark said:


> Only the amount of water displaced by the ice that is below the water line.


----------



## FeXL

Yes! Damn those oppressive American flags on display!!!

NBC Sportswriter Condemns American Flag, Military Flyovers as Symbols of Oppression



> During opening day ceremonies, the Atlanta Braves offered baseball fans the lovely and unifying sight of an American flag stretched across much of the outfield, along with digital images of the stars and stripes on the team's huge video scoreboards. Craig Calcaterra, a sportswriter for NBC, was appalled: "Will you keep politics out of sports, please. We like sports to be politics-free," he sarcastically tweeted with an accompanying photo of the offending spectacle.


Well, I s'pose it's only fair. After all, the MSM is already brain-free...


----------



## FeXL

Owned!

A CNN Interview Goes Horribly Wrong



> CNN anchor tries to get Syrian to trash Trump and support Hillary/open borders...
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT: She fails, big time!! * pic.twitter.com/SKNK03H0xz


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> FFS...
> 
> Your comment doesn't even make sense.
> 
> Do you mean the _shore_ line?


Please, take a moment, and think about it.

Jeez.....

M


----------



## FeXL

I have. I've reread it a number of times. Your statement is ambiguous at best & outright wrong at worst.

Is it such an ordeal to clarify?



CubaMark said:


> Please, take a moment, and think about it.
> 
> Jeez.....
> 
> M


----------



## FeXL

Beautiful...

Area Man Tells ESPN to Eff Off



> Quick point before I get to the humorous content: The "prestige" media has prestige only because people confer that prestige on it. Stop conceding that prestige, and they're not prestigious any longer.
> 
> A lot of people take pics and videos and post them. The major networks then ask -- for free -- for rights to republish the photos or videos.
> 
> Most say yes, just because it's "prestigious" to have a media company use your work (for free!) so long as they give you some kind of minor credit at the bottom of the page.


I wish more people would tell the media to get stuffed when they offer nothing but credit at the bottom of the page.

There is a local weekly that has asked me time & again for images from various sporting events or community goings-on. "We'll give you credit," they say. How about we swap? Trade an ad for the photos, something along those lines. They ain't interested. 

One of the local schools which our littluns attended had some event a couple years back that I covered. The secretary asked if I would submit a photo to them for the paper. I had to turn her down. I didn't feel good about it but she got it after I explained it to her.

Screw 'em.


----------



## FeXL

Further on ESPN. (They just laid off 100 workers.)

The Real Story Behind ESPN’s Wednesday Massacre



> ESPN, the self-proclaimed worldwide leader in sports, became the worldwide leader in sports layoffs on Wednesday morning after news leaked that the cable network was in the process of laying off 100 staffers, most of whom are reported to be on-air talent.
> 
> The layoff reports came as no surprise to those who have followed ESPN and its on- and off-air struggles to profitably provide the kind of content that most sports fans want to watch. Shortly after the mass layoff reports were confirmed, the Internet hot takes began. ESPN is failing because of cord-cutting, because it has too much politics, because it has too little politics, because sports fans are racists, you name it.


Related:

ESPN Experiences Dramatic Shift In Political Affiliation Of Viewers Prior To Layoffs



> As soon as the story broke, two competing narratives emerged. The left argued that ESPNs declining viewership has nothing to do with its leftward programming shift and everything to do with cable cutting, while the right argued that ESPNs decline is due to conservative sports fans tuning them out.
> 
> Deep Root Analytics, a company specializing in analyzing local TV viewer-ship, dug into some of its numbers to see if there's any merit to the latter argument. What they found is stunning.


----------



## eMacMan

Personally TSN the equivalent of ESPN lost me when Shaw tried to force me to switch to digital TV. I just saw no reason to pay extra, and buy a new TV for the handful of shows I really enjoyed watching. So I cut the cable.

Now I still watch the same programs via computer, on my schedule and without ads. I also have 5 times the internet speed and pay 40% less than previously.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Further on ESPN. (They just laid off 100 workers.)


ESPN has been disrespecting its viewers with a bizarre shift to a left-wing political format. Looks like a winner.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> ESPN Experiences Dramatic Shift In Political Affiliation Of Viewers Prior To Layoffs


An interesting analysis. I've heard similar claims about ESPN, and it's good to see some data, even if it's just Cincinnati.


----------



## Beej

I did not think news media could get much more ridiculous.

Two members of alt-right appear to make white supremacist hand signs in White House after receiving press passes | The Independent

Any people familiar with the British press? Maybe this is a minor outlet trying desperately to get noticed by Vice and Buzzfeed readers. I thought the Independent was a "professional" daily paper.


----------



## Macfury

That's inane. Occam's Razor is seriously needed here.



Beej said:


> I did not think news media could get much more ridiculous.
> 
> Two members of alt-right appear to make white supremacist hand signs in White House after receiving press passes | The Independent
> 
> Any people familiar with the British press? Maybe this is a minor outlet trying desperately to get noticed by Vice and Buzzfeed readers. I thought the Independent was a "professional" daily paper.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> That's inane. Occam's Razor is seriously needed here.


First a cartoon frog, now the OK sign. 4chan is going for a threepeat.


----------



## Macfury

Laughed to see the NYT using the appeal: "Subscribe to fact, not fiction." That horse has long left the barn.


----------



## Beej

Macfury said:


> Laughed to see the NYT using the appeal: "Subscribe to fact, not fiction." That horse has long left the barn.


The number of low information voters is not surprising. What is surprising to me is the number of low information voters who are firmly convinced they are informed and aware. Trump is a nazi, the OK hand sign is evil, words are violence, we live in a white supremacist patriarchy, there is a monotheistic religion of peace, borders are bad etc.

Looks like normal stupidity on a case by case basis but, taken together, it's cultish.


----------



## FeXL

"Hate Crime" Reported on By Washington Post 15 Times Turns Out to Be, Get This, a Hoax; Washington Post Refuses to Run a New Story On the Hate Hoax



> Old news, but whatever:
> 
> _Shortly after the election last year the media became obsessed with a rise in reported hate crimes. One incident which was widely reported at the time involved a church in Bean Blossom, Indiana which had been spray-painted with a swastika and the phrase "Heil Trump." A slur for gay people was also painted on the church. This week police revealed the crime was actually a "false flag" carried out by the church's own organist, who is himself gay.
> 
> In its initial report on the incident, the Washington Post quoted Rev. Kelsey Hutto on her decision to leave the graffiti in place for a few weeks. "It's no secret that the atmosphere of hatred has kind of permeated the nation right now," Hutto told the Post. According to the Daily Caller, the Post mentioned the incident in 15 separate stories._​
> Although this is now four days old, it remains unreported by the Washington Post as a freestanding, new news story.


----------



## FeXL

Mainstream Media Propaganda, from Khalidi Tape to ‘Nut Job’



> The common element in nearly all the major New York Times and Washington Post stories about President Donald Trump this week is that they are based on source documents the outlets cannot authenticate, do not possess, admit are partial, and refuse to share.
> 
> Friday’s supposed “bombshell” stories follow the same pattern. The Times reports that Trump told the visiting Russians that former FBI director James Comey was a “nut job,” and that firing him had eased “pressure” in his ability to conduct foreign policy — though the Times takes Trump to mean the legal pressure of the investigation. (That spin makes no sense: firing Comey created more pressure, which was so obvious the Russians joked about it.)


----------



## FeXL

Huh. No evidence of that anywhere. Neither in the MSM, nor on these boards. Nosiree...

Journalists drink too much, are bad at managing emotions, and operate at a lower level than average, according to a new study



> Journalists' brains show a lower-than-average level of executive functioning, according to a new study, which means *they have a below-average ability to regulate their emotions, suppress biases, solve complex problems, switch between tasks, and show creative and flexible thinking.*


Yeah, my bold.

Throw in a degree in Underwater Basket weaving...


----------



## FeXL

Funny Fake Liberal News on Trump 'Impeachment'



> My PJ Media colleague Michael Walsh highlighted this article in Vox yesterday that outlined how liberal fake news originates and how it's spread.
> 
> _President Donald Trump is about to resign as a result of the Russia scandal. Bernie Sandersand Sean Hannity are Russian agents. The Russians have paid off House Oversight Chair Jason Chaffetz to the tune of $10 million, using Trump as a go-between. Paul Ryan is a traitorfor refusing to investigate Trump’s Russia ties. Libertarian heroine Ayn Rand was a secret Russian agent charged with discrediting the American conservative movement.
> 
> These are all claims you can find made on a new and growing sector of the internet that functions as a fake news bubble for liberals, something I’ve dubbed the Russiasphere. The mirror image of Breitbart and InfoWars on the right, it focuses nearly exclusively on real and imagined connections between Trump and Russia. The tone is breathless: full of unnamed intelligence sources, certainty that Trump will soon be imprisoned, and fever dream factual assertions that no reputable media outlet has managed to confirm.
> 
> Twitter is the Russiasphere’s native habitat. Louise Mensch, a former right-wing British parliamentarian and romance novelist, spreads the newest, punchiest, and often most unfounded Russia gossip to her 283,000 followers on Twitter. Mensch is backed up by a handful of allies, including former NSA spook John Schindler (226,000 followers) and DC-area photographer Claude Taylor (159,000 followers)._​


In sum:



> When the day starts getting long for you and you need a good laugh, hop on over to some of these sites mentioned in the Vox article. It will do wonders for your mental health.


No argument...


----------



## CubaMark

_Jeez, I'm thinking FeXL might be on to something with his criticism of the Washington Post! Look at this guy's coverage of Trump's Middle East trip!!_ :yikes:









*Wash. Post didn’t disclose that writer who penned positive piece about Trump's Saudi trip is paid by Saudi government*

The Washington Post allowed contributor Ed Rogers to praise Donald Trump’s trip to Saudi Arabia without disclosing that he’s a lobbyist for the Saudi Royal Court. The Post has repeatedly allowed Rogers to promote his lobbying clients’ interests without disclosure.

Rogers is the chairman of the BGR Group, a leading Washington, D.C., lobbying group. BGR is part of a vast network of American lobbying and public relations firms that work for the Saudi government. The Post itself has reported on Rogers’ role in promoting Saudi interests. An April 2016 article stated that Rogers “did not immediately return a request for comment” about his lobbying work for the Saudi government and that “Rogers is a contributor to the Washington Post’s PostPartisan blog.”

Rogers and BGR signed an agreement letter with the Saudi Royal Court on August 24, 2015, to “provide public relations and media management services for The Center [for Studies and Media Affairs at The Saudi Royal Court], which includes both traditional and social media forums.” The contract is worth $500,000 per year.

Rogers used his Washington Post space to write a May 16 piece praising Trump’s then-upcoming overseas trip as a “good idea” and an opportunity to “begin a reset even if relief is only temporary.” He added that “the American public responds positively to seeing their president meeting with world leaders, reassuring them of our leadership abroad, and coming to agreements on matters of global importance. Trump’s meetings in Saudi Arabia, Israel and the Vatican are opportune settings for this administration to make a bold statement to the world that the United States is stronger and more committed than ever to leading.”
(MediaMatters)​


----------



## FeXL

A _NYT_ reporter using someone else's photo & not giving credit?

Shocka...

_NYT_’s Jonathan Martin Steals Photo From Another Journalist, Lies About Where He Got It



> ...Jonathan Martin, has no qualms in weaving a few alternative facts of his own. After he lifted a photograph from another journalist and presented it without attribution, Martin doubled down on his lie and claimed he had no idea it was the other journalist’s photo.


----------



## FeXL

So, the freaks & weirdos used to get their news from supermarket tabloids. Now, they go to the _NYT_...

Harvard Study: Two Thirds of Americans Believe Mainstream Media Is 'Fake News'



> A Harvard University study has confirmed that a majority of Americans across the political spectrum believe that the mainstream media publishes 'fake news'.
> 
> The survey found that a whopping 65 percent of voters do not trust the media, and concur with President Trump that the likes of CNN and the Washington Post push false information.


And in the face of dying paper media, with failed subscription attempts and other similarly foundering means to generate cashflow, why do they continue? 

'Cause it generates cash...

The Big Money Behind Fake News



> Fake news is profitable.
> 
> The _New York Times_ hit piece on the Comey memo earned the paper its most concurrent readers per second. Pretty good for a piece about a piece of paper that the leftist paper had never even seen and which was, supposedly, described to it by one of Comey’s associates.
> 
> But that didn’t stop it from racking up over 6 million views.


Don't expect any of the MSM to suddenly rediscover journalistic ethics anytime soon. It's the wholesale production of this garbage that's keeping them afloat...


----------



## FeXL

Related to the above.

Fake News Sells. Ask the Legacy Media



> The legacy media don't care, clearly. They could do basic fact-checking -- and God knows, after the last six months, everyone should be sensitized to clickbait stories that turn out to be false.
> 
> But the Washington Post is actually making money for the first time in years, and hiring new reporters. CNN, MSNBC, the New York Times are all seeing circulation and viewership increasing beyond their wildest dreams. All they're losing is credibility -- after dozens of these fake stories, no one really believes them any longer.
> 
> The truth is, just as Coler learned, fake news sells. Credibility be damned.


----------



## FeXL

A list with 41 salient points all generating MSM silence. I showcase the first 10.

Open Letter to the Decaying Media: 



> 1. You said nothing when Obama used drone strikes to execute people abroad.
> 
> 2. You said nothing about Russia for 50 years until Trump was inaugurated.
> 
> 3. You said nothing about Hillary’s campaign manager’s brother being paid $175,000 to lift U.S. sanctions on Russia.
> 
> 4. You said nothing when Obama engaged in military interventionism in Libya without Congressional approval.
> 
> 5. You said nothing Obama greatly expanded presidential power through the use of Executive Orders.
> 
> 6. You said nothing when Obama filled his White House with lobbyists after he said he wouldn’t.
> 
> 7. You said nothing when Obama gave 47 of his fundraisers Administration jobs.
> 
> 8. You said nothing about the murders and rapes at the hands of illegal immigrants.
> 
> 9. You said nothing when Hillary’s net worth rose over $100 million as Secretary of State, in part, because her husband took money from foreign governments.
> 
> 10. You said nothing after Obama’s net worth rose over $10 million as President.


Punch line at the end.


----------



## Macfury

Add to that:

* You said nothing when Obama publicly announced his desire to create a federal civilian police force with power equal to the military.


----------



## CubaMark

'Breitbart' and 'The Daily Caller' claim that 5,000 people descended on Canada's Parliament Hill on Saturday to protest Trudeau's progressive policies and to show support for Trump. Ottawa police confirm that there were no more than 100 people present. 

Text post to avoid linking to Breitbart and TDC.

Here is the archived link to avoid sending Breitbart any web traffic

From the article:

_A group of up to 5,000 Canadian citizens marched on Canada’s capital on Saturday in support of U.S. President Donald Trump’s conservative agenda and against the liberal agenda of their own Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau._​
Here is the archived link to avoid sending TDC any web traffic

From the article:

_They might not achieve one million participants, but the numbers were already building towards 5,000 Saturday morning. As one organizer, Mike Waine put it: “I was hoping for a million but I guess this will do.”_​
*The only trouble is, there was no more than 100 people present, according to police.*
*Even the local conservative radio station picked up the iPolitics story and called BS.*

Can we say:
FAKENEWS!​(Reddit)​


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, 'cause _Breitbart_ & _The Daily Caller_ are definitely MSM. And, even if it is true, one article of fake news when the _NYT_ alone publishes that a half dozen times a day.

I can smell the equivalence.

Guess the organizers didn't have the budget for Crowds On Demand like the left uses...


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Yeah, 'cause _Breitbart_ & _The Daily Caller_ are definitely MSM.


I didn't say either of this rags were MSM. But given that this thread is for you and your ilk to bitch about MSM, it's worth noting that the alternative "news" sources that the Right-wingnuts like yourself frequent are just as fallible.


----------



## Macfury

_Breitbart _is quoting _Daily Caller_, which quotes the organizer as saying that numbers looked like they were building toward 5,000 on Saturday morning. I hardly count Wain's optimism as of Saturday morning as some sort of false report by either outlet. 

I will be visiting the original sites to ensure they get some clicks!

However, your claim is pretty outrageous. 


CubaMark said:


> 'Breitbart' and 'The Daily Caller' claim that 5,000 people descended on Canada's Parliament Hill on Saturday to protest Trudeau's progressive policies and to show support for Trump. Ottawa police confirm that there were no more than 100 people present.​


​


----------



## Beej

CubaMark said:


> it's worth noting that the alternative "news" sources that the Right-wingnuts like yourself frequent are just as fallible.


Claiming that "MSM" sources such as the NY Times, CNN, etc. are just as fallible as Breitbart probably isn't your strongest argument.


----------



## CubaMark

*Ezra Levant's libel appeal denied by Supreme Court*

The Supreme Court of Canada will not hear an appeal filed by outspoken political commentator Ezra Levant over a 2014 libel judgment against him.

Levant was found to have libelled Saskatchwan lawyer Khurrum Awan in nine posts to his online blog.

An Ontario trial judge awarded Awan $50,000 in general damages and $30,000 in aggravated damages and ordered the libellous posts taken down.

Ezra Levant, Sun News Network host, ordered to pay $80,000 in libel case
The posts dealt with Awan's appearance at a British Columbia Human Rights Tribunal hearing in 2008.

The Ontario Court of Appeal upheld the judgment against Levant last year.

_*'Motivated by malice'*_

As usual, the Supreme Court gave no reasons for refusing to hear the appeal.

In the original ruling, Judge Wendy Matheson said the blog posts were "motivated by malice."

"I find that the defendant's dominant motive in these blog posts was ill will, and that his repeated failure to take even basic steps to check his facts showed a reckless disregard for the truth," Matheson wrote in her decision.

Awan was completing his articling and looking for work as a lawyer when the statements were posted online. Awan sought $100,000 in damages.

(CBC)​


----------



## Dr.G.

Fox News host Neil Cavuto devoted a segment on his Tuesday show to giving some “common sense” advice to President Donald Trump.

Following days of Twitter outbursts about “fake news” and London Mayor Sadiq Khan’s handling of the weekend’s deadly terrorist attack, Cavuto spoke directly to Trump. “Mr. President, it is not the fake news media that’s your problem. It’s you,” he said.


----------



## FeXL

Well, Ezra, you've hit the bit times. Yer on the MSM Thread... :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Is the Clinton News Network beginning to develop integrity? 

CNN Drops Reza Aslan Following Anti-Trump Tweets



> CNN no longer believes in “Believer,” the non-fiction series it launched earlier this year with Reza Aslan, the Iranian-American author and religious scholar.
> 
> “CNN has decided to not move forward with production on the acquired series ‘Believer with Reza Aslan,'” the network said in a statement. “We wish Reza and his production team all the best. “
> 
> Aslan came under fire earlier this month after using profanity to describe President Donald Trump in the wake of remarks the President made about the terrorist attacks on London.


Nah. Couldn't be... :yikes:

Better question, is the _NYT_ doing the same? 

NYT Scrambles To Fix ‘Almost Entirely Wrong’ Russia Scoop After Comey Testimony



> The New York Times is “looking into” whether one of its big Russia scoops is actually true, after former FBI Director James Comey disputed the report in Thursday testimony before Congress.


Nah. Couldn't be... :yikes::yikes:

Related:

MEDIA CRITICISM: James Comey’s Testimony Puts These 6 News Outlets On The Spot



> James Comey’s congressional testimony Thursday morning, verified President Donald Trump’s claim that he was told three times by the former FBI director that he was not, personally, under investigation in connection with Russia.
> 
> The establishment media was clearly all-in on the narrative that the President was indeed under investigation misconstruing Comey’s March 20 testimony. Here’s six stories Comey just proved wrong:


----------



## FeXL

Caution: Link to the _NYT_ enclosed inside.

Dear New York Times... seriously now...



> ...there's actually a _"Debate on Genital Mutilation?"_
> 
> ...
> 
> The word _"mutilation"_ is actually right freakin' there in the title of your article. In what _non-stone age society_ is this actually being _"debated?"_


Italics from the link.

Good question...


----------



## FeXL

That didn't last long.

More Footage Leaks Of CNN’s ‘Staged’ Muslim Anti-Terror Protest



> Early this week, CNN was accused of staging a Muslim-led anti-terror protest after the London terror attacks. Now, more footage has dropped that shows what happened on the scene before the CNN shot was taken.


So much for the appearance of integrity...


----------



## FeXL

Perhaps there is hope for the younger generation.

Poll: 72% Of Young Americans Say Media Has Declared Trump Guilty of Russian Collusion Without Evidence



> A new poll from IBD/TIPP found the overwhelmingly majority of young Americans believe "the media has prematurely declared President Trump and his allies guilty of collusion with Russia" despite a lack of evidence.


Curious that they can figger it out when the so-called "adults" struggle...


----------



## Macfury

The young aren't saddled with the notion of CNN, CBS and the NYT as reliable sources. That's for the old.


----------



## FeXL

Well, of course it is...

CBS News: Was The Steve Scalise Shooting ‘To Some Degree Self-Inflicted’?



> CBS News’ Scott Pelley offered a commentary last week, calling the attacking congressional Republicans self-inflicted “to some degree,” so Rep. Scalise being shot was partially his fault. That’s classy.


Yep.


----------



## Beej

A candidate for other threads, but I'm putting it here. News media's shorthand for "bad" politics is transparent and often inaccurate. The goal is not to inform you, but to have you thoughtlessly use their political foundations for your own thinking. It is an extension of the same practice happening in many ostensibly academic fields.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkNqrl5GEc0[/ame]


Disclosure: By "ostensibly", I mean fake. See how it works?


----------



## FeXL

Can't have the narrative interrupted, can we?

Twitter Blasts CNN For Saying Flint Stabber ‘Said Something In Arabic’



> CNN’s Twitter account tried to get away with saying the Flint airport stabber “said something in Arabic” right before he attacked a policeman, but fellow social media users quickly corrected the network Wednesday.
> Reports indicated that witnesses heard the stabber shout “Allahu Akbar” before he attacked, but CNN chose to write “something in Arabic” instead.


----------



## FeXL

One word: Karma...

New York Times bloodbath could include reporter jobs



> As part of the NYT’s ongoing restructuring of its editing ranks, 109 copy editors have had their jobs eliminated. There are estimated to be about 50 new jobs available in the restructured editing operation that the Times envisions for its digital- and video-oriented future.
> 
> When the downsizing was first revealed in late May, a memo from Baquet and Managing Editor Joe Kahn portrayed the cuts as a “streamlining” of the editing process and indicated that some of the savings would be used to hire up to 100 more journalists.


----------



## FeXL

More on CNN's Russkies narrative.

Very Fake News: CNN Chief Jeff Zucker Takes Reins of Investigation into Retracted Russia Conspiracy Story



> The “very fake news” scandal that is engulfing CNN inside and outside the left-wing network now reaches its highest levels as even CNN president Jeff Zucker is personally involved in the internal investigation into a now-retracted hit piece, sources inside CNN with direct knowledge confirmed to Breitbart News.


----------



## FeXL

So, those of you who eat, live & breathe CNN...

Whoa: Three CNN Personnel Connected to #FakeNews Russia Report "Resign"



> *I didn't believe that CNN would actually discipline anybody. For once, I was wrong about CNN.
> 
> Wow, they really must have done something wrong here.*


M'bold.

More:



> _Three CNN staffers have resigned following the publication and subsequent retraction of a story linking a Trump transition team member to the Russia-related investigations.
> 
> The piece, published late last week, cited an anonymous source saying the Senate Intelligence Committee was looking into the chief executive of a $10-billion Russian investment fund who met with financier Anthony Scaramucci before the inauguration.
> 
> The reporter, Pulitzer-prize nominee Thomas Frank, assistant managing editor Eric Lichtblau (who recently joined from the New York Times) and Lex Haris, the executive editor in charge of investigations, are all out.
> 
> "In the aftermath of the retraction of a story published on CNN.com, CNN has accepted the resignations of the employees involved in the story's publication," CNN said in a statement._​


How bad does the lie have to be before a journalist actually _resigns_?

FAKE NEWS!!!


----------



## CubaMark

*Why Won’t the Media Tell the Real Story of Trump’s Military Strike in Syria?*

If you wish to understand the degree to which the supposedly free western media are constructing a world of half-truths and deceptions to manipulate their audiences, keeping us uninformed and pliant, there could hardly be a better case study than their treatment of Pulitzer Prize-winning investigative journalist Seymour Hersh.

All of these highly competitive, for-profit, scoop-seeking media outlets separately took identical decisions: first to reject Hersh’s latest investigative report, and then to studiously ignore it once it was published in Germany last Sunday. They have continued to maintain an absolute radio silence on his revelations, even as over the past few days they have given a great deal of attention to two stories on the very issue Hersh’s investigation addresses.

These two stories, given such prominence in the western media, are clearly intended to serve as “spoilers” to his revelations, even though none of these publications has actually informed their readers of his original investigation. We are firmly in looking-glass territory.

So what did Hersh’s investigation reveal? His sources in the U.S. intelligence establishment told him the official narrative that Syria’s Bashar Assad had dropped deadly sarin gas on the town of Khan Sheikhoun on April 4 was incorrect. Instead, they said, a Syrian plane dropped a bomb on a meeting of jihadi fighters that triggered secondary explosions in a storage depot, releasing a toxic cloud of chemicals that killed civilians nearby.

One might assume that an alternative narrative of the events would be of great interest to the media, given that Donald Trump approved a military strike on Syria based on the official narrative. Hersh’s version suggests that Trump acted against the intelligence advice he received from his own officials, in a highly dangerous move that not only grossly violated international law but might have dragged Assad’s main ally, Russia, into the fray. The Syrian arena has the potential to trigger a serious confrontation between the world’s two major nuclear powers.

But in fact, the western media were supremely uninterested in the story. Hersh, once considered the journalist’s journalist, went hawking his investigation around the U.S. and UK media to no avail. In the end, he could find a home for his revelations only in Germany, in the publication Welt am Sonntag.
(Read on at Truthdig)​


----------



## Macfury

This was reported by the "alt-right" media months ago.



CubaMark said:


> *Why Won’t the Media Tell the Real Story of Trump’s Military Strike in Syria?*
> 
> If you wish to understand the degree to which the supposedly free western media are constructing a world of half-truths and deceptions to manipulate their audiences, keeping us uninformed and pliant, there could hardly be a better case study than their treatment of Pulitzer Prize-winning investigative journalist Seymour Hersh.
> 
> All of these highly competitive, for-profit, scoop-seeking media outlets separately took identical decisions: first to reject Hersh’s latest investigative report, and then to studiously ignore it once it was published in Germany last Sunday. They have continued to maintain an absolute radio silence on his revelations, even as over the past few days they have given a great deal of attention to two stories on the very issue Hersh’s investigation addresses.
> 
> These two stories, given such prominence in the western media, are clearly intended to serve as “spoilers” to his revelations, even though none of these publications has actually informed their readers of his original investigation. We are firmly in looking-glass territory.
> 
> So what did Hersh’s investigation reveal? His sources in the U.S. intelligence establishment told him the official narrative that Syria’s Bashar Assad had dropped deadly sarin gas on the town of Khan Sheikhoun on April 4 was incorrect. Instead, they said, a Syrian plane dropped a bomb on a meeting of jihadi fighters that triggered secondary explosions in a storage depot, releasing a toxic cloud of chemicals that killed civilians nearby.
> 
> One might assume that an alternative narrative of the events would be of great interest to the media, given that Donald Trump approved a military strike on Syria based on the official narrative. Hersh’s version suggests that Trump acted against the intelligence advice he received from his own officials, in a highly dangerous move that not only grossly violated international law but might have dragged Assad’s main ally, Russia, into the fray. The Syrian arena has the potential to trigger a serious confrontation between the world’s two major nuclear powers.
> 
> But in fact, the western media were supremely uninterested in the story. Hersh, once considered the journalist’s journalist, went hawking his investigation around the U.S. and UK media to no avail. In the end, he could find a home for his revelations only in Germany, in the publication Welt am Sonntag.
> (Read on at Truthdig)​


----------



## eMacMan

Not just the alt-right, but Al Jazeera, Russia Today.... Just about everybody but the Lamestream Fake news outlets.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Not just the alt-right, but Al Jazeera, Russia Today.... Just about everybody but the Lamestream Fake news outlets.


Yep, but even the alt-right _North American_ media had it right.


----------



## FeXL

Why won't the Media talk about Canada's current military involvement in the Middle East? Thought Juthdin promised otherwise...



CubaMark said:


> Why Won’t the Media Tell the Real Story of Trump’s Military Strike in Syria?


----------



## SINC

For those of you who still watch CNN, best you review why you trust them.

CNN reporter gets caught tweeting deceptively edited, Trump-mocking video from Poland – TheBlaze


----------



## Macfury

After trying to out that guy who made the hilarious CNN/Trump wrestling gif, CNN's ratings are plummeting. A few days ago, reruns of Yogi Bear were smashing their ratings in prime time.



SINC said:


> For those of you who still watch CNN, best you review why you trust them.
> 
> CNN reporter gets caught tweeting deceptively edited, Trump-mocking video from Poland – TheBlaze


----------



## Beej

CNN flexed their investigative journalism muscles to hunt down a meme creator. All of this over a tweet from Trump. Modern journalism in action.


----------



## FeXL

This is my schadenfreude smile—> 

Ratings Collapse: CNN Now Losing To Nick-At-Nite In Prime Time Ratings War



> Last week, more Americans tuned in to watch re-runs of “Yogi Bear,” “Full House,” and “Friends” on Nick At Nite than to watch Anderson Cooper and Don Lemon’s shows on CNN.


More:



> Clocking in at No. 10 on the list, CNN fell behind HGTV, Nick At Nite, History Channel, and ESPN — the sports network that’s been hemorrhaging viewers for months.


But, hey...those of you who still think they still have a leg to stand on, carry on... XX)


----------



## FeXL

The New #CNNBlackmail Meme



> And actually, it's no joke. CNN is hurting very badly. They've holed themselves below the waterline and they're taking on water faster than they can pump it out *(stop laughing, you heartless bastards)*.


Yeah, m...BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! m...BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! my...BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! bo...BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Bold!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Sheeeeesh!!!

Related:

CNN Now Losing In Ratings to... Nick-at-Night



> Meanwhile, via Instapundit's choice excerpts, *do enjoy this pungent, gloatacious* column by Kurt Schlichter: We Should Cheer CNN's Ritual Suicide.
> 
> This is a point that can't be made enough: Alleged "principle," which are really self-serving nonce rules invented for the instant situation and to be discarded at the next one, are the last refuge of the scoundrel:


M'bold.

Further:



> _I just want CNN to collapse, and I want to laugh at its twitching corpse._​


Yep...


----------



## FeXL

No surprise.

TV networks hide bad ratings with typos, report says



> If I mistakenly write "NBC Nitely News," you can probably still tell what program I'm talking about. Nielsen's automated system can't, however, and a report Thursday in The Wall Street Journal details how networks are taking advantage of that fact to disguise airings that underperform with viewers.
> 
> It's described as a common practice in the world of TV ratings, where programs with higher ratings can charge advertisers more to run commercials. When an episode performs poorly with viewers, the networks often intentionally misspell the show title in their report to Nielsen, according to the Journal. This fools the system into separating that airing out as a different show and keeping it from affecting the correctly-spelled show's average overall rating.


----------



## FeXL

The Anatomy of Fake News Wrapped in One Short Paragraph



> Hack, left-wing digital rag, The Hill, wrote breathlessly about it today calling the emails "stunning." I'm not going to link that article because **** The Hill. I was, however, struck by this paragraph in the middle of their story.
> 
> _The revelation has shaken the White House, which for months has struggled to contain the fallout from a wide-ranging investigation into Russia’s meddling in the 2016 presidential election._​
> Now there's an interesting series of words, full of all kinds of insinuation intended to lead unaware readers to particular conclusions. Let's break this down.


----------



## FeXL

Trump Derangement Syndrome at its finest.

Actual CNN headline: A second-by-second analysis of the Trump-Macron handshake



> Is CNN really this desperate to distract away from their latest attempt to take down Trump blowing up in their face? Obviously. CNN can analysize Trump-Macron’s handshake all they want, and look like fools doing it. But they can’t take away from the fact that the whole Russia Lawyer-Donald Trump Jr. meeting was set up by Obama, Loretta Lynch, John McCain and other Democrats. They opened Pandora’s Box and now they can’t close it.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the Clinton News Network.

FAKE NEWS: CNN Can't Even Get Death Of Jerry Lewis Right!



> When famed comedian and actor Jerry Lewis died on Sunday, CNN was quick to post a headline — except they published a header on the death of singer Jerry Lee Lewis. The rockabilly singer, best known for "Great Balls of Fire" and "Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On" is very much alive.


----------



## FeXL

All together now: Awwwwww... :-(

Good Riddance



> Canadaland: Globe And Mail Axes Tabatha Southey, Leah McLaren


Levant's tweet is hilarious.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, CNN, welcome to the 17th century...

OMG: CNN Discovers, A Bit Late, That Women Usually Need Clitoral Stimulation to Climax; Then Writes Propaganda Piece Against Conventional Heterosexual Sex



> I can only repeat Instapundit's joke here: "Breaking news from 1973."
> 
> Now, as I read this, I began to wonder: "Who is this written for?"
> 
> It doesn't seem to be written for adult women or even sexually experienced teenaged girls, who I'm pretty sure know that the clitoris is a very important thing in female climaxes. Given that it's now fashionable to talk about vibrators all day long, I think the word is out -- among adult women and even sexually experienced teenagers -- that hitting the Bozo Button (as a friend called it) can really light a gal up.


Bet his wife is fulfilled...


----------



## eMacMan

More deceptive headlines, exact quote:



> *With 155 MPH Winds, Hurricane Irma is Among Strongest Cat. 5 Storm*


Not quite! At 155MPH Irma is just a smidge shy of Cat. 5 and way shy of the strong end of a Cat. 5.

This storm packs plenty of punch, without pushing it into the realm of fake news.


----------



## SINC

Yep, all too true . . .


----------



## FeXL

Progress?

CNN throws in the towel on fake Russian news



> CNN has dismantled its vaunted Trump-colluded-with-the-Russians investigative unit in a wretched concession to reality. The only thing the unit found was an empty well for stories, surrounded by a crust of fake news. The whole caper damaged the network's credibility, and the public just wasn't buying it anymore. So the whole unit had to go.
> 
> What a shabby end to what the network had put so much stock in in the heady days of trying to oust President Trump just as he had taken office.


No more Russkies for the Dems. This is the left's unhappy face—

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Progress?
> 
> CNN throws in the towel on fake Russian news
> 
> 
> 
> No more Russkies for the Dems. This is the left's unhappy face—
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



Not quite there is still the Hiliary connection to the Uranium 1 sale, not to mention that massive related pay-to-play donation to the Clinton Foundation that was conveniently not reported until after the election.


----------



## Beej

Harvey Weinstein.

It's often about what news media does not say. 

Think they behave that way only when it comes to hollywood?


----------



## FeXL

Good.

DNAinfo, Gothamist shut down by owner days after employees vote to unionize



> The billionaire owner of hyperlocal news sites DNAinfo and Gothamist shut them down Thursday — just a week after staffers voted to join a union.
> 
> Joe Ricketts, a supporter of President Trump who made billions as the founder of TD Ameritrade, yanked the sites at 5 p.m., and sent an email to employees to let them know they lost their jobs.


----------



## FeXL

I put this here because Gaggle is just as culpable in promoting a left-biased viewpoint as any of the MSM.

And, none of this is a surprise.

Google Can No Longer Be Trusted With Private Data



> Another week has gone by, and yet another scandalous story of the number one SJW search engine treating its users terribly has emerged. Only this time, it’s a far bigger revelation than the company is admitting, and which it very likely did not intend to allow.
> 
> The facts are as follows: In the past week, multiple journalists — ironically, not conservatives — reported that they’d gotten locked out of projects they were working on using Google Drive, Google’s cloud storage service. Mark DiStefano of Buzzfeed UK reported the news, and later reported on Google’s “apology” for it, via Twitter. Google explained, “This morning, we made a code that incorrectly flagged a small percentage of Google Docs as abusive, which caused those documents to be automatically blocked. A fix is in place and all users should have access to their docs.”


DuckDuckGo


----------



## FeXL

MSNBC Panelist: White Men ‘Pose The Biggest Threat To Americans’



> She continued, “And so I think this is nothing new, what is interesting though is that white men continue to be the–pose the biggest threat to Americans every single day. It’s been documented and verified that they are more likely to burn down churches, more likely to commit mass murders and mass shootings and so Jeff Sessions’ reality and his assessment on these people is both lacking in facts and both reality.”


Perhaps they are the worst in those particular categories. I don't know.** However, let's look at homicides specifically:

Black And White Homicide Rates: Who’s Killing Whom?

Lots of graphs at the link. A few quotes:



> Blacks who commit homicide do so at a rate about 7.5 times larger than whites who commit homicide.





> One thing is more or less constant: the rates for Black killers are much higher than for White killers, as this picture which shows the ratio of rates demonstrates





> More Blacks kill Whites than the reverse, which strangely is exactly what you don’t hear on TV.





> Black males maintain a consistent edge over White males, homicidally speaking, regardless of age group.


** Found this article while reading the comments from Briggs' link above:

WHY MOST SERIAL KILLERS ARE WHITE MEN

Down near the bottom of the page, subheading "Serial killers":



> So, why are most serial killers white men? The short answer is that serial murder is primarily a male enterprise, and in the U.S. white men outnumber black men seven to one. The long answer, however, is instructive**.
> 
> The ratio of black to white criminal offenders generally increases with the progression from passive white collar crime to pernicious violent crime. In 2003, for example, blacks were imprisoned for violent crimes at approximately 7 times the per capita rate of whites, but only 4 times the white rate for property crimes. Serial murder, by any reckoning, ranks at the top of this progression. Consequently, black serial murderers should, per capita, outnumber their white counterparts by at least a factor of seven. In actuality, the factor is closer to two. The appropriate question, then, is not why most serial killers are white men, but rather why black men are only twice as likely as white men to be serial murderers. Criminality distributions provide the answer. The mean criminality of black males is almost 1.3 SD greater than the white. But, with a black-to-white variance ratio of 0.46, white men display much greater variability. A symmetric way to view this is in terms of black homogeneity rather than white variability. Either way, at the extraordinarily high level of criminality peculiar to the serial murderer, white representation increases.


----------



## FeXL

Not just a North American problem.

Fake News: German Media Falsely Proclaims Arrest of Identitarians When It Was Far-Left Extremists Who Were Arrested



> Germany’s Der Spiegel magazine and Austria’s Der Standard reported on the arrest of 15 Identitarians in Paris this weekend, despite prosecutors saying those arrested were far-left extremists. Both publications have issued no correction or retraction.


----------



## CubaMark

Oh, you want to discuss Fake News today? Okay - here's a trending topic:


Conservative group linked to woman who falsely accused Roy Moore  | CBC News
“The Washington Post Will Die in Sunlight”: On the Fringe, Project Veritas's Humiliation Looks Like a Win | Vanity Fair
James O'Keefe's bungled Washington Post sting won't hurt him. | Slate
The Shocking Way This Woman Tried to Fool the Washington Post | Cheat Sheet
Washington Post exposes anti-media organization’s plot involving fake Roy Moore accuser | WHNT
The despicable business of trying to discredit the mainstream media | Miami Herald
Real news -- proof that journalism serves the public well | Anniston Star


----------



## Macfury

How is that fake news? Who reported it as reality?


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> How is that fake news? Who reported it as reality?


The entire purpose of this thread was to bring to light the dastardly hidden deeds of the lyin' left-wing media, which in the view of some in here purposefully attempts to pull the wool over the eyes of honest, god-fearing Americans (and those who worship them).

The Project Veritas / Washington Post scandal is simply presented as evidence that - and I know this will shock your sensibilities - the conservative right-wing also does its damndest to manufacture fake news to distract, diminish and deny the truth.

Thus, I believe it is entirely on topic in this thread.


----------



## Macfury

Project Veritas dangles fake news stories as bait and then exposes them as fake if reported. There is no intention to present the story as real, except to WaPo in this case. Good on them for catching it for once.

Regarding conservative media, I'm not sure which "mainstream" outlet is supposed to be conservative. FOX? Most of them simply carry water for the Democrat party.



CubaMark said:


> The entire purpose of this thread was to bring to light the dastardly hidden deeds of the lyin' left-wing media, which in the view of some in here purposefully attempts to pull the wool over the eyes of honest, god-fearing Americans (and those who worship them).
> 
> The Project Veritas / Washington Post scandal is simply presented as evidence that - and I know this will shock your sensibilities - the conservative right-wing also does its damndest to manufacture fake news to distract, diminish and deny the truth.
> 
> Thus, I believe it is entirely on topic in this thread.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Regarding conservative media, I'm not sure which "mainstream" outlet is supposed to be conservative.


Puzzles the hell outta me, too. 

'Course, coming from left of left CM...


----------



## FeXL

This is my schadenfreude smile —>

ESPN Exceeds Expectations and Fires 150 More People



> ESPN is firing 150 people today. Good thing they gave the CEO tanking the company a raise and extension. https://t.co/FdiKWbaqCU
> — Clay Travis (@ClayTravis) November 29, 2017


----------



## FeXL

It's a start.

ABC News suspends Brian Ross over 'serious error' in Trump-Flynn report



> ABC News announced Saturday that Chief Investigative Correspondent Brian Ross would be suspended for four weeks without pay over a botched "exclusive" about former national security adviser Michael Flynn.
> 
> During a live "special report" Friday morning, Ross reported that Flynn would testify that Donald Trump had ordered him to make contact with Russians about foreign policy while he was still a candidate. The report raised the specter of Trump's impeachment and sent the stock market plummeting.


----------



## FeXL

Cole's Notes: Trump was out golfing on his private course. A large white truck parked between him & the Clinton News Network cameras videoing him. CNN claimed a _massive_ Trump conspiracy to stop them from videoing him. And now they're back again. Instead of covering, say, the protestors in Iran.

‘Ridiculous Thing’: CNN Revisits The Super Important Big White Truck Story



> On “Situation Room With Wolf Blitzer,” CNN’s Rebecca Berg said, “The fact that the president and the White House haven’t disclosed his golf outings, as blatantly obvious as they had been to all of us, shows I think a sense of self-awareness that the president has that he’s going against what he said about President Obama and, you know, doing exactly what he said shouldn’t be done when you’re President of the United States.”
> 
> Blitzer said, “It’s, you know, they try, David, we saw while he was at Mar-a-Lago, they tried to prevent the traveling White House press pool from even getting some pictures of the president playing golf.”


XX)


----------



## FeXL

Here's hoping...

CNN: Undetected Asteroids Could Threaten Earth During Government Shutdown



> Two CNN correspondents claimed during an episode of _The Lead_ with Jake Tapper that an asteroid could potentially threaten the Earth if the government shutdown continues.
> 
> CNN correspondent Tom Foreman recalled the time NASA could not monitor “potentially dangerous asteroids” for over two weeks, implying that NASA would not be able to prevent an asteroid attack if it hit Earth while the government shut down.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

He's baaaaaaack...

Dan Rather: Tanned, Rested, and Ready to Report Stuff That May or May Not Be True



> Daniel Irvin Rather, Jr. is 86 years young. That's an age when most Americans, if they're still kicking, start contemplating what's next. They've had a good run, and it's time to start planning a dignified exit. Time to start thinking about what sort of legacy they're leaving for future generations. Time to go out with a little grace.
> 
> Not Dan Rather, though!


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> He's baaaaaaack...
> 
> Dan Rather: Tanned, Rested, and Ready to Report Stuff That May or May Not Be True


I'd heard on the radio today that those forgeries on Bush's military record--the ones that finished Rather's career--were actually produced by people as cheap bait to make a fool of him. If so, it worked.


----------



## FeXL

FBI/DOJ Leak Yet Another Misleading Piece of **** to CNN



> CNN has a story out, leaked, of course, from FBI/DOJ sources doing pre-buttal work for the FISA Abuse memo, stating that Peter Strzok wrote the first draft of the letter Comey sent to Congress announcing the news that the FBI was re-opening the investigation into Hillary's emails after the FBI's New York office found Hillary Clinton's emails on Anthony Weiner's computer.
> 
> From this, you are to conclude that this Peter Strzok, despite texts showing not only a partisan animus but sheer partisan _terror_ over Hillary possibly losing to Trump, was nonetheless a fine, upstanding, unbiased FBI agent, just doin' his job.
> 
> Yeah here's the trouble with that: The New York FBI office is the one that discovered the emails, and they were pressuring the DC office to actually _act_ on the evidence they'd delivered to them weeks ago, which McCabe and Co. -- straight shooters all, CNN would like us to know -- were sitting on.
> 
> I guess CNN doesn't remember any of this, or doesn't know how to use the Google Machine.


----------



## SINC

50,000 Now Dead From Flu Outbreak: Mainstream Media Blackout


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> 50,000 Now Dead From Flu Outbreak: Mainstream Media Blackout


Man, talk about sensationalist journalism... the "Neon Nettle" is hitting all the buttons 

This flu season, while bad and potentially near the top of the worst average years, doesn't come close to the record-holder (of 675-thousand+ around 1918). 

And news coverage is wall-to-wall on the flu season this season. Not sure why the "media blackout" claim.

USA Today recently put this all into perspective:

_A fierce flu season that started early still seems to be hitting almost every corner of the country and sowing anxiety nationwide. The epidemic is far from over and may be among the worst in several years, health officials say.

But the latest update from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention does not indicate a flu epidemic of historic or rare proportions — just one that could approach the severity of the last moderately severe flu season, in 2014-2015.

The flu is always dangerous, causing an estimated 9 million to 35 million illnesses, 140,000 to 710,000 hospitalizations and 12,000 to 56,000 deaths in the United States in a typical year, CDC says.

In a very atypical year, exactly 100 years ago, the United States saw the first waves of the worst modern flu pandemic, one that killed an estimated 675,000 Americans.​_


----------



## Macfury

I'd seen the 56,000 deaths reported elsewhere. The US is likely to experience more deaths per capita simply because far fewer get a flu shot.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Man, talk about sensationalist journalism... the "Neon Nettle" is hitting all the buttons


Yep, exactly why I posted it. But is MSM learning to pay attention because of it?


----------



## SINC

More likely than not?

*New York Times CEO: Print journalism has maybe another 10 years*

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/12/print-journalism-may-last-another-10-years-new-york-times-ceo.html


----------



## FeXL

Probably.

Related:

Report: CNN to Lay Off up to 50 Employees After Missing Revenue Targets



> Joe Pompeo writes at Vanity Fair that CNN, led by its president Jeff Zucker, will soon lay off dozens of employees — mostly from “several high-profile digital initiatives” — after the left-wing news network failed to reach revenue targets.


Obviously not nearly enough stories on THE RUSSKIES!!!

BTW, this is my schadenfreude smile —> 

Related, too:

Dear America: Your News Media Absolutely Hates You



> It’d be nice to say that American media doesn’t hate this country. It’d be nice to claim that the American press, while maintaining objectivity and balancing against bias, is still inherently American – that they are patriots who love this country even as they report on its defects.


Related, 3:

Newsweek Guts Its Top Edit Staff Amid Legal Turmoil



> Newsweek on Monday fired all of its top staff amid turmoil that has upended the newsroom.
> 
> In a company meeting, several editors announced that the outlet had fired Editor in Chief Bob Roe, Executive Editor Ken Li and reporters Celeste Katz, Josh Saul, and International Business Times editor Josh Keefe.
> 
> The editors told staffers some of the firings were not official, but according to one person with direct knowledge, both Katz and Keefe were locked out of their work email and computer accounts and instructed to meet a human-resources representative offsite shortly after Roe was fired.


----------



## SINC

An interesting overview.

*Why American Media is Dying. Or, The Black Hole at the End of American Media*

https://eand.co/why-american-media-is-dying-ed11e7f32c4a


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> An interesting overview.
> 
> *Why American Media is Dying. Or, The Black Hole at the End of American Media*
> 
> https://eand.co/why-american-media-is-dying-ed11e7f32c4a


It's interesting to a point--until you get to the web site's idea that the media is ignoring a lot of leftist claptrap that it should be embracing.


----------



## FeXL

Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of Fake News purveyors.

Hate Fatigue: CNN Viewership Collapses 30%



> Massive layoffs, a cancerous fake news crisis, and the humiliating (and expensive) implosion of its digital platform, appear to be the least of CNN’s problems. Because on top of all that, when compared to last year, the far-left cable channel has lost -30 percent of its primetime viewers and -23 percent of its total day viewers.


Related:


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of Fake News purveyors.
> 
> Hate Fatigue: CNN Viewership Collapses 30%
> 
> 
> 
> Related:


I consider CNN to be an invaluable resource. I check in to see their version of a story, I give that version at least 50% odds of being total BS. I then check with Faux News, if their version agrees with CNN, I know with 99+% certainty that the story has been fabricated by the western propaganda mill. At that point I know it's time to check with the conspiracy wingnuts, if I am to stand a chance of discovering the truth.


----------



## FeXL

CNN Ambushes Woman Who Put on Pro-Trump Event, Unwittingly Supported by RUSSIAN Trolls;
_CNN Fails to Disclose That CNN Itself Promoted a RUSSIA-Organized Anti-Trump Event_



> So, we're now ambushing law-abiding citizens who did nothing wrong?
> 
> Should we begin ambushing the CNN personnel who helped RUSSIAN propaganda trollz with their anti-Trump rally as well?
> 
> _A Florida woman who ran a Trump supporters page that unwittingly promoted a Russian-coordinated event on Facebook says she doesn’t believe that she was influenced by Kremlin-linked trolls https://t.co/DmgDRFRwyn pic.twitter.com/OAz5julCyA
> — CNN (@CNN) February 21, 2018
> 
> 
> We're now tracking down little old ladies from Facebook? I mean, maybe it's time to let all the "RUSSIAN COLLUSION" stuff go. It's over. You look dumb. Move on. https://t.co/g73oSslfyI
> — Jesse Kelly® (@JesseKellyDC) February 21, 2018
> 
> Wondering when CNN will wait on Comey’s front lawn and badger him with “did you know you were duped by a foreign agent paid by Hillary’s DNC running a garbage dossier of Russian disinformation?” https://t.co/zTQKWvZLxg
> — Buck Sexton (@BuckSexton) February 21, 2018_​


----------



## FeXL

Let's just say that headline is a rhetorical question...

Why Is CNN’s Approval Rating For Trump 15 Points Lower Than Rasmussen’s?



> CNN is skewing polling data to show the majority of Americans disapprove of the way President Donald Trump is handling the presidency.
> 
> The network published a poll Sunday that claims 35 percent of American adults approve of how Trump is performing as president. Those results are in stark contrast to a Monday Rasmussen Reports poll that found 49 percent of respondents approved of how the president is managing the White House.
> 
> What accounts for a roughly 15 percentage point disparity?


----------



## FeXL

'She's not for women': Make-up artist says Megyn Kelly makes female staffers cry, lords over subordinates and lies to management to get her way, as her attempt to revamp herself as the soft and caring face of NBC falters



> Megyn Kelly is under fire by past and present colleagues, who reveal that the NBC host is just as vicious in the work place as she is on screen.
> 
> Kelly, the highest-paid host at NBC, has made several shocking jabs on her show and co-workers confess that she is just as 'disrespectful' and 'rude' in the office.
> 
> The 47-year-old has reportedly made staffers cry, runs a 'tense' set, has lied to managers to get her way, and has kicked out subordinates from make-up sets in order to be served first.


----------



## FeXL

CNN ‘Analyst’ Says Women Can’t Carry Guns Because of Their Wardrobe Choices



> CNN is the hilarious gift that just keeps giving us joke after joke. They’d be funny, too, if they weren’t so sad, of course.
> 
> On Saturday, CNN’s Senior Law Enforcement Analyst (because they obviously know so much about women’s fashion and concealed carry options) Tom Fuentes made a bold statement, declaring female teachers and faculty can’t possibly carry concealed in schools due to their fashion choices…


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Yep. 

CNN Ratings Continue To Tank. Check Out These BRUTAL Numbers.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/2788...k-check-out-these-brutal-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## FeXL

Claim: CNN Cancels Interview with Pro-2nd-Amendment Stoneman Douglas Survivor Because He Retweeted Someone Calling Brooke Baldwin a Hypocrite



> You can believe whatever you like, so long as you believe the media is flawlessly heroic.


----------



## FeXL

Starting to? 

Majority Believe Mainstream Media Reports Fake News According to New Poll



> In an era of pure propaganda, activist media networks, planted stories, shilling for foreign wars and glorifying smut, *it is encouraging that many Americans are starting to get the idea that they are constantly being lied to.*
> 
> In the scorched earth war against President Trump that has been waged across television screens, newspapers, magazines, and social media, the biggest casualty may end up being those biased and dishonest organizations that would rather burn their own reputations down than see the POTUS succeed.
> 
> A new poll by Monmouth University is bad news for the mainstream media which thanks to its own transparent far-left agenda are becoming less trusted by the day and for a damned good reason.
> 
> *THEY LIE!*
> 
> According to the poll, a whopping 77 percent of respondents believe that the mainstream media reports fake news – nice job CNN, you have been the forerunner in turning the entire press into a mockery that is about as free as one would expect in North Korea or Putin’s Russia.


First bold mine, second the links'.

Guess some are just slower to realize they're being buffaloed...


----------



## FeXL

Mainstream Media Duped By "Student Loan" Expert Who Never Existed



> While searching for sources for their stories about America's blossoming student-loan debt, CNBC, Fox News And the Washington Post all cited the work of a self-styled "journalist" and "student loan expert" who portrayed named David Cloud, the founder of an "independent" news outlet the Student Loan Report.
> 
> But as a report published this week by the Chronicle of Higher Education revealed, Cloud has a serious credibility problem: _He doesn't exist._


Italics from the link...


----------



## FeXL

CNN gets mocked over explainer on why people can’t stop lava

Hilarious.


----------



## FeXL

AP Deliberately Manipulates—Then Stealth Updates—Immigration Horror Story to Tie Obama-Era Abuse Case to Trump



> On Wednesday night, the Associated Press ran an article that spread quickly Thursday morning across social media and other news outlets describing an horrific story of unbelievable abuse of minor immigrants in the custody and care of the United States government. Dubbed "Abu Ghraib for eighth-graders" by a Daily Beast reporter, the allegations in the explosive story included children being handcuffed, beaten, left in solitary confinement and, unimaginably, even worse.
> 
> In that Associated Press article describing these terrible and outrageous conditions, President Donald Trump's name came up four times. It makes sense that Trump and his immigration policy would be a part of the story, considering the news of the last week regarding family separation and the detainment and detention of minor children.
> 
> However, the allegations in this article covered a time period prior to Trump ever taking office. The specific court case cited involves alleged incidents occurring before and during 2016, when Trump was still on the campaign trail and we had a different president.
> 
> That president, Barack Obama, was mentioned exactly zero times in the article.


----------



## eMacMan

And the still propaganda Meißters wonder why everyone assumed the term Fake News was a reference to the Lamestream outlets.

https://www.seattlepi.com/news/arti...an-girl-on-the-cover-of-Time-was-13016541.php



> Ruiz, who was not available for an interview Friday, confirmed as much to CBS. He said agents asked the mother, Sandra Sanchez, to put down her daughter, nearly 2-year-old Yanela, so they could search her. Agents patted down the mother for less than two minutes, and she immediately picked up her daughter, who then stopped crying.
> 
> "I personally went up to the mother and asked her, 'Are you doing okay? Is the kid okay?' and she said, 'Yes. She's tired and thirsty. It's 11 o'clock at night," Ruiz told CBS News.


The truth was all over non-lamestream sources long before the propagandists were forced to admit they had been caught.http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/


----------



## FeXL

Actions —> Consequences.

CNN Ratings Fall Below Those of the Food Network



> CNN keeps claiming they have the greatest ratings ever, but people not named "CNN" disagree.
> 
> ...
> 
> _CNN, meanwhile, trailed far behind both of its news competitors, ranking 13th in primetime and 7th in total day. In primetime, CNN lost to HGTV, Investigation Discovery, the History Channel, the Discovery Channel, and the Food Network._​


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## macintosh doctor

"HGTV, Investigation Discovery, the History Channel, the Discovery Channel, and the Food Network."

OMG - my favorite channels to watch when the kids are in bed.. occasionally during commercials i switch to CNN
to catch them playing the race card and complaining about republicans, dont leave it on long enough to catch if they re still complaining about Russia lol


----------



## FeXL

Actions —> Consequences.

Trump-Deranged New York Daily News Fires Editor in Chief, Cuts Newsroom Staff In Half



> [H]alf of them are now free to pursue their dream of submitting listicles for Buzzfeed.
> 
> According to the New York Post, the NYDN has lost ninety million over the last three years.
> 
> Sexton rounds up some of the NYDN's most deranged covers. The paper went bananas on gun control, for example.


----------



## SINC

John Cleese on MSM:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Yep, to a tee!


----------



## FeXL

Well, as U-Tube is owned by Gaggle, I don't see this as anything overly positive but anything that kicks MZ in the crotch is a Good Thing.

Facebook is shedding massive traffic – and it’s apparently flocking to YouTube



> Four billion. That, according to a new study shared with CNBC by market research firm SimilarWeb, is how many monthly page visits Facebook has shed in a slow-drip but nevertheless huge decline over the last two years.
> 
> Facebook’s traffic hasn’t just fallen by about half since 2016, according to the study. Among the consequences of such a precipitous drop is the opening it’s given to YouTube, which the study’s data shows is about to overtake Facebook to become the second biggest site, traffic-wise, in the U.S. Which would give Google ownership of the top two spots, pushing Facebook down to number three.
> 
> CNBC describes the drop at Facebook as “severe” and goes on to round out its list this way: “The five websites receiving the most traffic in the U.S. in the last several years have been Google, Facebook, YouTube, Yahoo and Amazon, in that order. However, Facebook has seen a severe decline in monthly page visits, from 8.5 billion to 4.7 billion in the last two years, according to the study. Although Facebook’s app traffic has grown, it is not enough to make up for that loss, the study said.”


----------



## FeXL

Good, good, good!

Ratings Disaster: CNN Primetime Viewership Down 23% Year-over-Year



> CNN suffered another ratings embarrassment last week, once again losing a significant amount of viewers in comparison to the same week last year.
> 
> AdWeek reports that in the week of August 13-19, CNN experienced a 23 percent drop in total viewer average during primetime in comparison to the same week in 2017. During the daytime, there was another drop in ratings of 24 percent since last year.


Hey, Freddie, figgered it out yet?


----------



## FeXL

Freddie, just in case yer still struggling to find fault with the Clinton News Network:

Tater Totters, and More CNN Ejaculating Humiliation All Over Itself



> Even ****ing BuzzFeed is calling #FakeNews on CNN now!
> 
> _Still kind of a mystery to me why @jimsciutto and @carlbernstein can't just write in their own words that Lanny Davis was one of their sources — he told me so himself on the record! Also lol can BuzzFeed News get a LINK pic.twitter.com/xJ7OtnyPs9
> — Steven Perlberg (@perlberg) August 28, 2018_​


A few good examples there.


----------



## FeXL

Top Google News Story: CNN Claiming Google News Isn’t ‘Rigged’



> After a report revealed this week that Google News results for the term “Trump” were overwhelmingly left-wing, with CNN being the most linked news outlet, followed by the New York Times, the Guardian, the Washington Post, the BBC, USA Today, CNBC, and HuffPost — while conservative sources were absent — President Trump called out Google on Twitter.
> 
> “Google search results for ‘Trump News’ shows only the viewing/reporting of Fake News Media. In other words, they have it RIGGED, for me & others, so that almost all stories & news is BAD,” the president proclaimed. “Fake CNN is prominent. Republican/Conservative & Fair Media is shut out. Illegal? 96% of results on ‘Trump News’ are from National Left-Wing Media, very dangerous. Google & others are suppressing voices of Conservatives and hiding information and news that is good.”


Why people still use Gaggle is beyond me...

DuckDuckGo...


----------



## FeXL

Daily Beast: NBC Threatened Ronan Farrow to Stop Trying to Report on Harvey Weinstein



> Remember, NBC had its own Matt-Lauer-sized Harvey Weinstein problem. And they knew about it.
> 
> And for some reason they didn't want Farrow to report on Weinstein.
> 
> _The producer who worked alongside Ronan Farrow at NBC News on his Harvey Weinstein investigation quit in protest earlier this month.
> 
> Rich McHugh tendered his resignation on Friday, Aug. 17, a year to the day that the Weinstein story left with Farrow...
> 
> NBC News has long insisted the Weinstein expose wasn't ready to run on air or online, contrary to Farrow's claims that it was....
> 
> *According to multiple sources familiar with the matter, NBC News general counsel Susan Weiner made a series of phone calls to Farrow, threatening to smear him if he continued to report on Weinstein.*_​
> NBC vigorously denies this.


Links' bold.

Vigorously!


----------



## SINC

Par for the course with Mother Corp.

CBC left out names of Arab Canadians charged with armed robberies – ACD

And other media are as guilty.

*MANIPULATION: Media Referred To Syrian Refugee Charged With Murder As “New Canadian” – But He Isn’t A Citizen*

https://www.spencerfernando.com/201...murder-as-new-canadian-but-he-isnt-a-citizen/


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Par for the course with Mother Corp.
> 
> 
> And other media are as guilty.


'Course! Can't have the narrative fractured.

Incuriously, as soon as it's a white, Judeo-Christian male killing a Muslim, they've got the shooter's name, address, place of work, phone number, birth hospital, wife's work place address, kid's school name & address, including their grades, parent's names & address and photos of him from grade school to adulthood, not to mention interviews with all his teachers (and neighbours), plus images of his hat, his ass, his overshoes and his cat posted online & the front page.

And that's only in the first 8 minutes...


----------



## FeXL

So, Freddie, see any problems with the Clinton News Network yet?

CNN’s Jake Tapper Dedicates Segment to Trump’s Penis



> CNN aired a segment about Stormy Daniels’ new book that described what Donald Trump’s genitals looks like on _The Lead with Jake Tapper_ Tuesday.


I guess when you got nuttin', Trump's penis is big news.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

See what I did there? I kill me.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Dickheads...


----------



## FeXL

Survey: Less Than Half of Americans Trust the Mass Media



> An updated survey shows that only 45% of Americans have a "great deal/fair amount" of trust in the mass media, which is up from 32% trust in 2016. In addition, the poll shows that trust in the media has fallen dramatically amoung younger people since 2005, people 18 to 29 years old and 30 to 49 years old.


What amazes me is that there are still that many brain dead idiots out there who actually believe anything the MSM has to say...


----------



## FeXL

How Should We Read the American Press? In Arabic.



> In his last column for The Washington Post, Jamal Khashoggi explained how the lack of a free press has impoverished the Arabs.
> 
> “A state-run narrative dominates the public psyche,” he wrote, “and while many do not believe it, a large majority of the population falls victim to this false narrative. Sadly, this situation is unlikely to change.”
> 
> Khashoggi might have also been describing the current state of the U.S. media. Over the last several years, the press here has repeatedly joined with government officials, including intelligence officers, to wage operations influencing the American public to obtain political goals, just like Middle East media.


----------



## FeXL

Supercut: The Enemy of the People Media, Which Demands That Trump and Republicans Moderate Our Tone, Calling Trump and Republicans Hitler, Madmen, Tyrants, Etc.



> And as a friend points out: Remember how our Ruling Caste Masters Former Ruling Caste Masters, now deposed, and trying to hustle money from George Soros to make up for lost grift-income, used to speech-patrol us and tone-police us in case our rhetoric about Obama got too hot for their delicate sensibilities?
> 
> And yet they have no words of caution for their swell liberal media pals. In fact, they frequently encourage them -- or echo them.
> 
> _For instance, these liberal media prima donnas are comfortable in describing the president of the United States as a sociopath, a disturbed person, a traitor, white nationalist, white supremacist, white bigot, racist, sinister, destructive virus, treasonous, straight out of Munich 1928, Mussolini, Joseph Stalin, Nazi, evil, mentally unfit, dictatorship, Hitler, unfit to be human, domestic terrorist, psychologically troubled, hate monger, imperial wizard, neo-Nazi, Axis Power, unfit, a national security threat, piece of sh*t, killer, out of control, domestic terror group, a menace, nuts, dictator, mentally unstable, Putin's c**k holster, madman, giant a**hole, bigot-in-chief, and racist-in-residence_​


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

CNN Maybe Missed a Few Key Details About the Synagogue Vandal



> Strange how CNN was Johnny On the Spot linking the Not-A-Bomb Mailer to Trump but forgot to mention the synagogue vandal/threatener was an Obama volunteer.
> 
> _CNN reports that police have arrested James Polite for allegedly vandalizing a synagogue in NYC.
> 
> CNN failed to report that Polite:
> 
> -Was a Democratic activist
> -Volunteered on Obama's presidential campaign
> -Was a former City Hall intern who worked on combating hate crimes pic.twitter.com/otEGASg1bY
> — Ryan Saavedra (@RealSaavedra) November 3, 2018_​
> CNN later updated -- in paragraphs 15 and _20_ -- after they had been embarrassed by their Pravda-like behavior.


----------



## FeXL

This. Is. CNN!

This Is CNN



> The Dems in Kentucky will drive to Indiana to vote after watching this, while the Dems in Indiana will drive to Tennessee. All of them will fail to make it back to the correct state in time. This could have a big impact.
> 
> If this were Fox News then CNN would be calling it voter suppression.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Literally Hitler!!!

The Media Is Totally Not the Enemy of the People And Anyone Saying They Are Is The Enemy Of the People



> NYT Op Ed: They laughed at Hitler, too -- before he was elected Chancellor of the Republican Party.


----------



## FeXL

The "We Don't Choose Sides" Media Attempts to Bully Others Into Silence About Louis Farrakhan Leading the "Death to America" and "Death to Israel" Chants in Iran



> And the media, which is totally against any kind of mainstreaming of antisemitism, or at least was two weeks ago when there was a Convenient White Man to serve as a scapegoat, has done a very fast Heel Turn and now doesn't see what the big deal is or why we're even bothering to note this.
> 
> The media are totally not The Enemy of the People.


Like, totally!


----------



## FeXL

Not a surprise to anybody with more than two brain cells to rub together...

462 Financial Journalists Were Asked Their Political Leanings. Guess How Many Said They Were Conservative.



> “First, financial journalists have stronger incentives to produce original information and analysis than to disseminate information already in the public domain, and they rely heavily on private communication with company management for information. Second, sell-side analysts play an important role in informing financial journalists, many of whom lack financial sophistication. Third, the incentives for sensationalism in the business press assumed in prior research are dominated by incentives for accurate, timely, in-depth, and informative reporting, while the quid pro quo incentives assumed in prior literature (e.g., putting a positive spin on company news to maintain access to inside sources) are substantial.”
> 
> Get that? *Journalists covering the financial industry don’t know the industry and give favorable coverage to keep access. Sounds like pretty much every other type of journalist.*


M'bold.

Yeppers.

Oh, as to the answer for the question in the headline?

<5%...


----------



## FeXL

Further on media bias.

Media Bias: Pretty Much All Of Journalism Now Leans Left, Study Shows



> Ask journalists, and they'll likely tell you they play things right down the middle. They strive to be "fair." They're "centrists." Sorry, not true. *The profound leftward ideological bias of the Big Media is the main reason why America now seems saturated with "fake news." Journalists, besotted with their own ideology, are no longer able to recognize their own bias.*


Bold mine.

Related:

Surprise! CNN and MSNBC Three-Hour Morning Shows Offer Combined Two Minutes of Coverage to Their Former Live-In Permanent Guest, Michael "Punch-Up" Avenatti



> We are real news, Mr. President.
> 
> This is one hundred and five hours of a woman-championing apple.
> 
> This is sixty seven seconds of a woman-punching apple.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> CNN's New Day and MSNBC’s Morning Joe, two programs with a combined six hours of air time, on Thursday managed a total of 67 seconds on the felony abuse arrest charges against Michael Avenatti. This is despite their previous fascination with the porn lawyer and Democratic antagonist to President Trump.
> 
> _CNN's New Day offered a scant 27 seconds to the news. Co-host John Berman briefly explained, "Attorney Michael Avenatti strongly denies any wrongdoing after he was arrested on suspicion of domestic violence." Though Berman noted that "there are a lot of open questions" and "we need to get more information on the story," clearly the show's hosts weren't that interested.
> 
> MSNBC's Morning Joe only did slightly better, managing 44 seconds in a Willie Geist news brief...
> 
> Again, these shows are a combined six hours long. From March 17 through August 12, Morning Joe interviewed Avenatti 7 times. During the same period, CNN's New Day talked to him 13 times. Yet suddenly, news of the Democratic lawyer's arrest is uninteresting._​


----------



## FeXL

Further on TDS...

This Is CNN


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Former Senior Ohio Lawmaker Arrested for Murder of His Estranged Wife, Media Plays 'Guess the Political Party'



> A former senior Ohio lawmaker who had served as assistant minority whip in the Ohio legislature was arrested this past weekend for the murder of his estranged wife. He had previously served nine months in state prison for assaulting her in 2014 while a common pleas judge in Cuyahoga County -- a position he had been appointed to by then-Gov. Ted Strickland (D).
> 
> But would you ever know that Lance Mason was a Democrat? Not if you relied on the media reporting.


----------



## FeXL

I'd go out on a limb here & say this poll was bang on.

Poll: Jake Tapper One of the Most Distrusted "Reporters" In America



> So, depending on how you categorize these people, Jake Tapper is either the most distrusted, second most distrusted, or third most distrusted "reporter" in America, narrowly losing to only Shep Smith and/or Don Lemon.
> 
> What august company. Honestly, I don't see any difference between any of them.


Nor I. SSDP...


----------



## eMacMan

Nails it!


----------



## FeXL

CNN's Ground-Troop Allies, Antifa, Arrested for Beating, Macing, and Robbing Marine Reservists



> CNN is the official air cover for Antifa attacks on Marines.
> 
> Here are some other recent Antifa attacks for CNN to provide cover for:
> 
> Antifa accused a Jewish man of being a Nazi and beat the **** out of him.
> 
> in Tucson, a Trump supporter was attacked from behind. The man the stomped on to his ankle, breaking it in four places. A group of people dragged the attacker off.
> 
> The attacker was arrested for assault.
> 
> The victim wasn't at a protest. He was just walking down the street -- wearing a MAGA hat.
> 
> I guess that means he's a Nazi and that it's legal for CNN's Ground Troops to attack him on sight.
> 
> Weird how attacks on right-wingers end in arrests, as if they really happened, whereas "hate crimes" against left-wingers usually do not end in any arrests or even a police report, as if they did not really happen.


Sooner or later, the right is going to start returning the left's tactics. When it does...


----------



## FeXL

Let's talk the Clinton News Network s'more.

CNN Terminates Antisemite and Racist Marc Lamont Hill



> Yesterday, antisemite, Nation of Islam fan, and CNN contributor Marc Lamont Hill called for Israel to be wiped off the face of the map, declaring (using Hamas language) that Palestine should extend "from river to sea" -- from the Jordan to the Mediterranean.
> 
> In other words: Wipe out those Jews.
> 
> After refusing to comment on this matter for more than a day, CNN has just fired Hill, _without offering any explanation why, and without denouncing the antisemitism as some (but not all!!!) conservatives demanded._


Related:

Jake Tapper's DMs, Today: We Had No Idea Marc Lamont Hill Was a Racist
Marc Lamont Hill, 2013: Watching Black Serial Killer Chris Dorner Murder White People "Exciting," Like "Django Unchained"



> We'll have to wait for Dan McLaughlin to tweet Jake Tapper's response to this (without attributing it to Tapper).
> 
> Remember Chris Dorner? He want on a spree killing. His victims were cops.
> 
> And white.
> 
> Why did I mention white? Because Hill thought that made this "exciting."
> 
> CNN's until-today expert on racism Marc Lamont Hill thought watching his spree killing on TV was "exciting," like watching a black vengeance exploitation movie.


----------



## FeXL

Hey, Freddie! You like pitchers an' the Clinton News Network. This one's for you!

WHOOPS: CNN Reporters Fall For Obvious Photoshop In Attempt To Smear Saudi Arabia



> Is this an apple or a banana? That’s the question we’re all asking after two CNN reporters fell for an obvious photoshop showing a Tunisian being hoisted into the air by protesters while appearing to hold a chainsaw.
> 
> It was an obvious photoshop. Ben Wedeman, CNN’s senior international correspondent, first tweeted the image.
> 
> “The [sic] IS the shot of the day as Tunisians, who managed to preserve their revolution against tyranny, protest the upcoming visit of #Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman. #Khashoggi #Tunisia,” Wedeman tweeted.
> 
> ...
> 
> The tweet is still up, for now. It’s such an obvious photoshop that one might wonder whether Wedeman knew this when he shared the image.


----------



## FeXL

Wah, frickin' wah...

Word from The Weekly Standard: "Something Bad Is Going to Happen on Friday"



> Really? You're bracing for bad news?
> 
> If you remember, the Weekly Standard has no budget beyond December 14th.
> 
> Friday, it turns out, is December 14th.
> 
> Politico says that Weekly Standard staffers are "bracing for bad news about the magazine's future." Given that there is no money budgeted to pay the staff or rent or any other costs -- yes, smart move to start bracing, guys.
> 
> Wow, these guys who have been supported by the charity of others all their professional lives are just sorta getting the hang of this "capitalism" thing, just in time.
> 
> _Smart._ I'm so glad we have these paragons of the Cognitive Elite to do our thinking for us.


Nah-nah-nah-nah Hey-ey. Goombye...


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> _ You're the editor of the LA Times. You find out the CEO is an anti-Semite. Do you: a) confront him? b) assign an investigative reporter to expose him? Or c) use the information to get a $2.5M personal payout at a time the company is laying off journalists and closing bureaus?
> 
> — Harriet Ryan (@latimesharriet) December 12, 2018_​
> Story here.


----------



## FeXL

Weekly Standard, RIP



> The Weekly Standard has been shut down. Rod Dreher’s view is similar to mine:
> 
> * Fairly or not, Bill Kristol is the brand.
> 
> That’s simply the truth — and when Kristol did ugly, indefensible things, like accusing Tucker Carlson of defending slavery, it reflected on the magazine, even though he was no longer its editor.*


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

Kristol has been bad news for the last 20 years. So happy to see him dethroned.


----------



## FeXL

Considering what I've seen of western media for the last decade or more, I fail to see the problem...

Media Has Third-Highest Suicide Rate in the U.S., CDC Report Finds



> n another recently released report, the CDC ranks professions based on rates of suicides. Considering my own job, one of the more shocking details of the report is that "entertainment and the media" sit at number three on the CDC's list ranking professions based on rates of suicides. If broken down between genders, males in entertainment and the media rank number two and females rank number one.


----------



## FeXL

Der Spiegel Has a Stephen Glass Problem: Its Star Reporter -- and a CNN "Journalist of the Year"!!! -- Has Committed Journalistic Fraud "On a Grand Scale," Fabricating Interviews and Whole Stories



> Trust Your Media Betters, the International Version.
> 
> Lugenpresse (add your own umlaut), says JEM:
> 
> _ German weekly Der Spiegel says one of its star reporters has left the publication after committing journalistic fraud "on a grand scale" over a number of years.
> 
> The magazine published a lengthy report Wednesday following an internal investigation into the work of Claas Relotius, a 33-year-old staff writer known for his *vivid investigative stories.*_​
> Very much like Stephen Glass.
> 
> _ Spiegel reported that Relotius, who previously worked for other publications and *won a CNN Journalist of the Year award in 2014*, has resigned after *admitting to inventing interviews.*_​


Links' bold.

Question: Will The Clinton News Network double down & defend him for fake newsery or castigate him as a liar?

Related:

Germany: Der Spiegel says star reporter made up material



> An award-winning journalist who worked for Der Spiegel, one of Germany's leading news outlets, has left the weekly magazine after evidence emerged that he committed journalistic fraud "on a grand scale" over a number of years, the publication said Wednesday.
> 
> Spiegel published a lengthy report on its website after conducting an initial internal probe of the work of Claas Relotius, a 33-year-old staff writer known for vivid investigative stories. The magazine said Relotius resigned Monday after admitting some of his articles included made-up material from interviews that never happened.
> 
> The Hamburg-based magazine said Relotius contributed almost to 60 articles published in print or online since 2011, first as a freelance writer before being hired full-time last year. The reporter previously worked for other German and Swiss publications and won numerous awards, including CNN Journalist of the Year in 2014.


----------



## FeXL

Further on The Clinton News Network's 2014 J of the Year...

CNN's 2014 "Journalist of the Year" Now Suspected of Inventing a Poor Foreign Orphans In Order to Scam Money



> Weird that I don't see a lot of CNN coverage of this story.
> 
> _ An award-winning [by CNN] German magazine writer who resigned in disgrace for making up stories is suspected of embezzling cash he collected on behalf of children orphaned by the war in Syria, according to his former employer.
> 
> Der Spiegel said Sunday it had uncovered information that Claas Relotius allegedly solicited contributions after writing an article about Syrian urchins living on the streets of Turkey-- *but directed donations to his own bank account.*_​


Bold mine.

Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

The Worst of MSNBC in 2018



> The Washington Free Beacon presents its sixth annual look at the worst MSNBC had to offer over the previous year.
> 
> In the second year of the Trump administration, there were Russia conspiracies galore (John Heilemann asked if Devin Nunes was a "Russian agent"), insults to throw around ("Morning Joe" host Mika Brzezinski called the secretary of state a "wannabe dictator's buttboy") and fates to ponder (Katy Tur wondered if her entire life was "pointless" because of climate change).
> 
> Nicolle Wallace hoped she wouldn't jinx Andrew Gillum in Florida and wondered how an NBC reporter resisted wringing Sarah Huckabee Sanders' neck at the podium. Steve Schmidt declared Russian election interference and potential collusion with Trump to be perhaps the "greatest crime in American history" and found plenty of things to be vile and disgusting. Malcolm Nance said the Russians had successfully brainwashed the American public into welcoming an invasion, which Brian Williams said was some "scary stuff."
> 
> Donny Deutsch said Brett Kavanaugh would never reach the Supreme Court. Lawrence O'Donnell called the U.S. Senate an "unfixable crime against democracy" because it confirmed Kavanaugh. Chris Matthews melted down over Anthony Kennedy's retirement from the Supreme Court and yelled at Steve Kornacki. Michael Steele warned viewers "your kids could be next" to go into "concentration camps" at the southern border.
> 
> Stephanie Ruhle mocked midwesterners who don't like socialism and admitted she yells curse words at Trump in the shower, while Ali Velshi posed a conspiracy theory that the National Rifle Association includes him as a member in their "secret records" and told a progressive politician that her platform was "normal" and she was preaching to the converted.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Macfury

> Ali Velshi posed a conspiracy theory that the National Rifle Association includes him as a member in their "secret records" and told a progressive politician that her platform was "normal" and she was preaching to the converted.


Was forced to sit through a presentation by Velshi in 2016 in which he made grandiose predictions about the rest of the year. 100% wrong.


----------



## FeXL

Shocka...

Former NYT Editor Jill Abramson Rips Former Paper as Biased



> Really?
> 
> _ A former executive editor of the New York Times says the paper's news pages, the home of its straight-news coverage, have become "unmistakably anti-Trump."
> 
> Jill Abramson, the veteran journalist who led the newspaper from 2011 to 2014, says the Times has a financial incentive to bash the president and that the imbalance is helping to erode its credibility._​


Related:

New York Times "Reporter" Spoke At Meeting Organized by Democrat Dirty Tricks Operation Where Other Speakers Revealed Plan to Inject Fake Russian Bots Into Campaign to Hurt Roy Moore



> Jee, I don't understand why CNN and the rest of the mainstream media don't want to report on _actual_ Conspiracy to Interfere in an Election.
> 
> This is from BuzzFeed, by the way.
> 
> I notice the NeverTrump crew who squawks the loudest about "Russian interference" -- people like David French and Jonah Goldberg -- aren't super-interested in discussing this story either.


----------



## FeXL

Further on foreign influence peddling.

Bombshell: New Info Says Khashoggi Was A Foreign Influence Agent



> The Washington Post has caused itself a major scandal since it has come to light they and their martyred “reformer” Jamal Khashoggi were publishing anti-Saudi propaganda for Qatar. They tried to bury this in a pre-Christmas Saturday news dump, but that can’t stop the damage this will do to their reputation.
> 
> “Text messages between Khashoggi and an executive at Qatar Foundation International show that the executive, Maggie Mitchell Salem, at times shaped the columns he submitted to The Washington Post, proposing topics, drafting material and prodding him to take a harder line against the Saudi government,” the Post wrote December 21.
> 
> The Post says they were unaware of this, although Khashoggi’s Qatar connections were well known. They will have to answer for what is either incompetence in connecting these dots or simply not caring as Khashoggi’s attacks on President Trump and the Saudis fit right in with their narrative. The Qatar Foundation denies they were paying him to produce the anti-Saudi material.


----------



## FeXL

Media Pushes Yet Another #FakeNews RaceCrime Story



> The media claimed that a white woman called the police on a black woman who was merely standing in the doorway of an apartment building because she hates The Blacks.
> 
> But the woman waiting in the doorway wasn't black. She was Hispanic. Her name is Obregon. This should have been a tip-off that she was Hispanic rather than black.
> 
> The woman who called the cops wasn't white. She, too, was Hispanic. Her name is Torres. This should have been a tip-off that she was also Hispanic rather than white.
> 
> So we have a truly non-racial situation here -- a person of one race calling the cops on a person of the same race.
> 
> And she called the cops because she's autistic and found the presence of a strange woman in her doorway out-of-the-ordinary and therefore #Triggering in the real, non-stupid sense of the word.
> 
> Other than that -- great job, media!


More:



> Note that while the facts are known and were even known at the time this became a viral story, _most media outfits that turned this into a fake racial incident have refused to retract or correct_.


----------



## FeXL

CNN's "Republican" Analyst Pulls Out Her Nail File While Another Guest Is Talking About Americans Killed by Illegals, to Show She Doesn't Care



> Hey, remember when NeverTrump freaked the **** out over Cory Lewandowski's "womp womp" comment?
> 
> Think they'll freak out about this, or instruct us that we shouldn't freak out about this?


----------



## FeXL

So, the Accoster was at the southern border yesterday, checking out one of the few extant sections of wall. Surprise, surprise, he didn't find a single border crosser.

However, just down the road, where there is no wall...

ABC News Was in the Same Area As Jim Accoster, and in the Short Time They Were There, Border Patrol Caught Fifteen Illegal Immigrants Crossing the River to Illegally Enter the US



> John Sexton's post shows you what was really going on in McAllen, Texas -- in the areas Parachute Jim didn't bother checking out.
> 
> He preferred exploring the environs in the Double Whopper With Cheese District, abutting on Have It Your Way Lake.
> 
> The video is from McAllen, Texas -- same town as Sassy Jim's dateline, where he claimed there was no problem at the border at all.
> 
> *Strangely enough, illegal immigrants choose to illegally cross the border in the parts of McAllen where there's not a fence instead of the places where there is one. Go figure!*
> 
> He notes that CNN just doesn't seem interested in reporting the actual facts about the border. CNN just wants to do Trump Dunk bull**** for ratings and partisan cheerleading.


More:



> How bad is it? It's so bad that even a former CNN reporter is mocking Jim Accost Her for his shameless clickbait hackery and partisanship.
> 
> I am *shocked* that a glib video, customized for re-tweets and filmed in broad daylight along one of the more secure parts of the RGV by a reporter who parachuted in for the day, did not reveal anything dramatic. https://t.co/TgPzMtU8pl
> — Peter Hamby (@PeterHamby) January 10, 2019​


It's a miracle... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Good.

Google Plans to Embed 1000 Reporters in Local Newsrooms



> Yayyy.
> 
> CJR'S MOST RECENT print edition focused on local news, the backbone of an industry suffering from the steady shift of advertising dollars away from print, leaving newsrooms in crisis--bleeding staff, scaling back coverage, and grasping for solutions. A project announced yesterday at the Google News Lab Summit hopes to help address those concerns.
> 
> Report for America, an initiative of the GroundTruthProject, Google, and others, plans to place 1,000 journalists in local newsrooms over the next five years. Writing in CJR, the project's co-founders argue that America needs "a dramatically new approach at the local level--grounded less in the traditional commercial model and *more on a reawakened spirit of public service among reporters.*"​


Bold mine.

In other words, even more fake news.

The quicker, the better.

MSM's downfall can't come quick enough.


----------



## FeXL

And it starts here:

CNN Panel Melts Down Over Trump’s ‘Sexist’ Salad Joke



> A CNN panel accused President Donald Trump of being “sexist” Monday night because the president made a joke about first lady Melania Trump making salads.
> 
> The president cracked the joke to the national championship-winning Clemson football team during their Monday visit to the White House. Trump noted that because of the shutdown, he had to personally purchase a spread of fast food for the team’s visit, and joked that his food choices were better than having the first lady make them “some quick little salads.”


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Yet nothing critical, nada, was said about Fauxcahontas having a beer in her kitchen...


----------



## eMacMan

*Sorry I Missed it!*

While some might see this as just a CNN analyst pushing their top driven agenda, it also reflects very accurately on what the lamestream now considers to be journalism.

https://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/A-CNN-analyst-called-out-a-Fox-News-contributor-13536403.php



> The exchange was posted to Twitter by Webb on Tuesday afternoon. He's heard in the interview saying, "I've chosen to cross different parts of the media world, done the work so that I'm qualified to be in each one; I never considered my color the issue; I considered my qualifications the issue."
> 
> Martin responds: "Well, David, that's a whole other long conversation about white privilege, the things that you have the privilege of doing, that people of color don't have the privilege of."
> 
> "How do I have the privilege of white privilege?," Webb asks.
> 
> "David, by virtue of being a white male you have white privilege. This whole long conversation, I don't have time to get into -"
> 
> Webb then interrupts her to let her know he's a black man, causing Martin to take a pause.
> 
> "You see, you went to white privilege, this is the falsehood in this," Webb replies. "You went immediately with an assumption. Your people, obviously, or you didn't look."


----------



## FeXL

Related to the above:

CNN Analyst Tells David Webb That He Benefits from White Privilege



> This is a banana.


More:



> Jesus God Almighty, every single idiot on CNN is an incompetent hired only for either tokenism or weird ideology.


CNN Analyst Accuses Black Conservative Radio Host Of ‘White Privilege’



> “That’s a whole other long conversation about white privilege, which assumes that you have the privilege of doing what people of color don’t have the privilege of,” Martin said.
> 
> “How do I have the privilege of white privilege?” Webb asked with an air of confusion.
> 
> “David, by virtue of being a white male, you have white privilege,” Martin replied.
> 
> Webb paused for a moment and then dropped a metaphorical bomb on Martin’s argument.
> 
> “Areva, I hate to break it to you, but you should’ve been better prepped. I am black,” Webb asserted. “You’re talking to a black man who started out in rock radio in Boston … that’s actually insulting.”


Yet some Progs here still view CNN as having not only relevance, but some sort of moral authority over the rest of us.

XX)


----------



## eMacMan

A different take on crappy journalism:
https://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/14-kids-with-measles-in-SW-Washington-most-not-13540521.php



> Officials say a measles outbreak in southwestern Washington has grown to 14 confirmed cases with three more suspected. Clark County health officials in Washington said Wednesday the confirmed cases include 12 children under 10 years old, and the remaining two are under 18.


Now my first question would have been how many were and were not vaccinated. Most is hardly a precise term, but nowhere is that question asked or addressed.

So lets say most means 8 weren't and 6 were. That would the vaccine is at best only partly effective and at worst is causing the outbreak. Just a guess but most probably does not mean 13:1 as I am sure the vaccination promoters would have been crowing about the efficacy of their campaign.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> A different take on crappy journalism:
> https://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/14-kids-with-measles-in-SW-Washington-most-not-13540521.php
> 
> 
> 
> Now my first question would have been how many were and were not vaccinated. Most is hardly a precise term, but nowhere is that question asked or addressed.
> 
> So lets say most means 8 weren't and 6 were. That would the vaccine is at best only partly effective and at worst is causing the outbreak. Just a guess but most probably does not mean 13:1 as I am sure the vaccination promoters would have been crowing about the efficacy of their campaign.


Ontario is a hotbed of anti-vaxxers who deliberately expose themselves and others to measles. That really confounds any effort to generate meaningful statistics.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> Ontario is a hotbed of anti-vaxxers who deliberately expose themselves and others to measles. That really confounds any effort to generate meaningful statistics.


With diseases like the measles, chicken pox, and mumps, it is a particularly tough choice. If you get the disease in childhood, the chances of serious complications are probably not much worse than the chances of possible serious side effects from the vaccine. However you are then immune for life. 

If you take the vaccine and do avoid the disease, then you are not immune for life. If you then get the disease as an adult the consequences can be far far far more serious.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Yet some Progs here still view CNN as having not only relevance, but some sort of moral authority over the rest of us.
> 
> XX)


Hmmm . . .


----------



## FeXL

Even further on the white privilege of blacks.

Black Radio Host David Webb Speaks Out After Being Accused Of Benefiting From White Privilege



> Webb accused Martin of launching into a false attack against him and said she failed to gather the facts before speaking out. He also said there is no such thing as white privilege.
> 
> “We were on the radio. Which is what makes this really interesting to me. Forget tone, voice, being prepped as I said to her. She immediately defaulted to an attack, which is a false narrative,” he told “Fox & Friends.”


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: J.V. Edition



> A License To Hate
> 
> Recently on CNN, former Republican politico and now Never Trump cable new analyst Rick Wilson characterized Donald Trump’s supporters as his “credulous rube ten-toothed base.”
> 
> Wilson was not original in his smear of the 63 million Americans who voted for Trump. He was likely resonating an earlier slander of Politico reporter Marco Caputo. The latter had tweeted of the crowd he saw at a Trump rally: “If you put everyone’s mouths together in this video, you’d get a full set of teeth.”
> 
> Was the point of these stereotypes that poor white working-class people who supposedly voted for the controversial Trump understandably ate improperly, did not practice proper dental hygiene, or did not visit dentists—or all three combined?
> 
> When challenged, Caputo doubled down on his invective. He snarled, “Oh no! I made fun of garbage people jeering at another person as they falsely accused him of lying and flipped him off. Someone fetch a fainting couch.”
> 
> Caputo’s “Garbage people” was also a synonym for the smears that two career FBI agents on separate occasions had called the archetypical Trump voters.​


----------



## FeXL

Duplicate.


----------



## SINC

*CBC admits it wrongly reported hyped-up insurance 'climate risks'*

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/te...tofeed&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook#


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> *CBC admits it wrongly reported hyped-up insurance 'climate risks'*


Huh. MotherCorpse "news" is FOS,

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

European human rights chiefs order the British press NOT to reveal when terrorists are Muslims in crackdown on freedom of speech 



> The report, drawn up by the Council of Europe's human rights watchdog, blamed the recent increase in hate crimes and racism in the UK on the 'worrying examples of intolerance and hate speech in the newspapers, online and even among politicians', although the research was done before the EU referendum campaign had even begun.
> 
> The suggestions sent to Downing Street urging the UK Government to reform criminal law and freedom of the press and in a brutal criticism of the British press, the report recommends ministers 'give more rigorous training' to journalists.
> 
> But UK ministers firmly rebutted the remarkable demands, telling the body: 'The Government is committed to a free and open press and does not interfere with what the press does and does not publish, as long as the press abides by the law.'


Can't have that narrative fractured now, can we?


----------



## FeXL

Some Embarrassing Media "Fact-Checks"



> Washington Post Fact-Check Analysis: It's "grim" when women enter the workforce in record numbers because Reasons.


They're embarrassing only if you possess a conscience...

Related:

The State Of American ‘Fact-Checking’ Is Completely Useless



> If media wants to challenge the context and politics of Republican arguments, that’s their prerogative. There are plenty of legitimately misleading statements worthy of fact-checkers’ attention. Yet, with a veneer of impartiality, fact-checkers often engage in a uniquely dishonest style of partisanship. And State of Union coverage gave us an abundance of examples of how they do it:


----------



## FeXL

Sonuvabitch...

Study: Journalists Drink Too Much, Are Bad At Managing Emotions, And Operate At a Lower Level Than the Average Person



> This study is from 2017, but it's never been more true or more salient.
> 
> *It is based on a small study, so I'd like to offer this caveat: it is undoubtedly 100% true.*
> 
> Journalists' brains show a lower-than-average level of executive functioning, according to a new study, *which means they have a below-average ability to regulate their emotions, suppress biases, solve complex problems, switch between tasks, and show creative and flexible thinking.*


All. Emphasis. Mine.

Explains a lot, donit. 

:clap::clap::clap:

It's no damn wonder there's so many Progs in "journalism". Their brain makeup is tailor made for it...


----------



## FeXL

THIS IS CNN: Reporter helps Kamala Harris try on clothes during campaign stop



> Kamala Harris went clothes shopping as a part of her campaign for president, and a CNN reporter couldn’t help but assist the candidate with picking out a new jacket.
> 
> CBS reporter Kaitlin Huey-Burns tweeted a video of Harris in a Columbia, South Carolina boutique trying on a jacket.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

S'okay. The only ones who are nodding our heads have known for years...

Lara Logan: Media Is Overwhelmingly Biased to the Left; "Responsibility for Fake News Begins With Us"



> "I'm committing professional suicide" by admitting the obvious, she says.
> 
> Via Ed Driscoll at Instapundit. Glenn Reynolds also links this great Babylon Bee satire.


----------



## FeXL

Jake Tapper, _Get This_, Yelled at BuzzFeed Ben Smith in DMs for Publishing the Dossier, Saying That It Made His Own Story Look Unserious



> As many people are concluding, and I think, correctly:
> 
> Jake Tapper didn't want to publish the dossier, because the dossier was a silly, shoddy, transparently fraudulent document.
> 
> He wanted to just allude to it and make people think it was a lot more serious than it was.


----------



## FeXL

<snort>

Learn to Code: BuzzFeed Repeats Northam Team's Spin That He Couldn't Be the One in the Blackface Photo, Because That Person Held a Beer in His Right Hand While Northam is Left-Handed



> Here was that BuzzFeed "News" story:
> 
> But Northam is still struggling to convince those around him that he should be able to complete his term in office, and that he was not in fact in the yearbook picture.
> 
> His chief argument as he has huddled with advisers and staff that he was not: The people in the picture were holding beers in their right hands.
> 
> That stuck Northam as odd, a source close to his office said. In medical school, Northam told advisers, he’d been so awkward with his right hand that he had to force himself to hold the scalpel with it. His left hand was his dominant hand, and indeed, the hand with which he was holding a beer in the picture of him alone in a cowboy hat -- next to one that could yet alter the course of his political career.​
> Can you guess what happened next?
> 
> Something wonderful.
> 
> Put aside the bizarre claim that someone who's left handed couldn't hold a beer with his right hand, or vice-versa.
> 
> This is BuzzFeed "News." When they want to embarrass themselves, they go all-in.


'Cause me, a right-hander, has never, ever, not-even-once-in-my-life, held a drink in my left hand...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Alysin Camarota: Our Bosses, Who Tell Us Dummy Puppets What To Say, Told Us to Tap the Brakes on Hyping the Smollet Story



> *Oh really? Why did CNN not report any of that skepticism on-air?*
> 
> Over at CNN, anchor Alisyn Camerota says the bosses at her network were skeptical of Smollett's story from the start, noting that she was "surprised" to see how many people enthusiastically believed him.
> 
> "I remember in the hours right after this happened that CNN, that our bosses were advising to pump the brakes a little bit because there were things already that didn't add up," Camerota told Brian Stelter, according to The Blaze. "I was frankly surprised how many people jumped on board to side with Jussie Smollett before there were photos, before there were police statements, before all that stuff."​
> Below, video of the media's performance, with a lot of clips of CNN and especially Brooke Baldwin.
> 
> Is Brooke Baldwin so much of an Intersectionalist NPC partisan that even when her "bosses" tell her to cool it, she ignores them and presses forward 100% anyway?


Bold mine.

Curious, that...


----------



## FeXL

Brutal Poll For the Media: 69% Say the Media Is More Interested In Pushing Its Opinions Than Gathering Facts



> Learn to code.
> 
> The poll found that more than two-thirds of the public (69%) think the news media "is more concerned with advancing its points of view rather than reporting all the facts." Only 29% of the public disagrees with that statement.​


----------



## FeXL

Former Equality Chief Accuses BBC of ‘Whitewashing’ Black-on-Black Knife Crime



> Trevor Phillips has accused the BBC of “whitewashing” crime stories by not addressing the high number of black-on-black stabbings, and warned politicians and police to stop ignoring the links between race and gang violence.
> 
> Mr Phillips, the former head of the United Kingdom’s Equality and Human Rights Commission (ECHR), made the comments in an opinion piece in The Telegraph on Friday, following a string of stabbings in London and Birmingham.
> 
> Referencing a report released on Thursday which revealed that some 27,000 under-19s in England identify themselves as being part of a gang, Mr Phillips noted that in terms of youth gang violence, “black boys are more than 20 times as likely to be involved in serious attacks compared with their white peers.”
> 
> “Yet, to read our newspapers and to listen to our media, you would imagine that race played no part in this issue at all,” the Policy Exchange think tank senior fellow wrote.


Not a surprise to anybody paying attention.


----------



## FeXL

Duplicate.


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Nicholas Sandmann's Lawyer Announces $250 Million Lawsuit Against CNN, Coming This Week



> A quarter of a billion here, a quarter of a billion there, and soon you're talking real money.
> 
> Actually, it might be more than $250 million.
> 
> In an interview that aired on Fox News Sunday night, lawyer L. Lin Wood said he is filing a lawsuit against CNN Monday or Tuesday for more than $250 million over the news outlet's alleged "vicious" and "direct attacks" on his client, Covington Catholic High School student Nicholas Sandmann. On Twitter Saturday, the lawyer suggested that the amount could be around $275 million.​


:clap::clap::clap:

Now, will this lawsuit smarten them up or make them double down? I suspect the latter...


----------



## FeXL

Waaaahhh...

CNN's Jim Acosta Loses It After Not Getting Called On At News Conference



> CNN's Jim Acosta became perturbed on Tuesday after he was not called on during a press conference with President Donald Trump and Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro.
> 
> Acosta complained on air that a reporter from The Daily Caller was called on, that Brazil's president used the term "fake news," and that conservatives are pushing back against the bias they face on social media platforms.


Jimbo, consider yourself fortunate they even let you in the door.

More:



> "Later on in the news conference, he talked about this conservative grievance that they're being discriminated against in social media," Acosta continued. "The president has, you know, a gazillion Twitter followers. He has a massive presence on Instagram, has a massive presence on Fakebook — Facebook. So do lots of other conservative figures here in the U.S. and so, you know, the president — he likes to talk about how there's this media collusion game that is stacked against him when he has one of the most powerful social media voices throughout. And so I think that just has to be said as well, it has to be put on the record that he is sort of, you know, pulling a three card monty in terms of, you know, how he's describing the situation."


A "three card monty", Jimbo?

Is that what you call the blocking of right wing users on all the social media sites? I don't think those words mean what you think they mean...


----------



## FeXL

HERE’S GRAPHIC PROOF OF MSM ANTI-TRUMP BIAS



> he Washington Free Beacon’s Brent Scher used the government’s online FOIA database to count FOIA requests submitted to the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) by the New York Times, Washington Post, ABC, CNN, The Hill and Politico during President Barack Obama’s second term in the Oval Office and through Trump’s tenure there.
> 
> What Scher found is stark: “Reporters at the Washington Post sent just a single FOIA request to the EPA during Obama’s entire second term, and have sent 43 FOIA requests to the agency since Trump took office.”


It gets better...


----------



## FeXL

Since when have the facts of a matter ever got in the way of a Prog narrative?

CNN, Eager To Please Democrats, Lies About James Madison And The Electoral College



> On Wednesday, CNN, eager to push forward the current agenda of the Democratic Party, which is to abolish the Electoral College so that urban areas, which lean heavily Democratic, can dominate presidential elections, claimed that James Madison, the fourth president of the United States and the man known as the Father of the Constitution, called the Electoral College “evil.”


----------



## FeXL

Not. One. Thing.

Jake Clapper: I Don't Know A Single Thing That Anyone in the Media Got Wrong in the Russia Hoax



> What a stupid dishonest cuck, parroting every corporate propaganda claim Jeff Zucker whispers in his ear.
> 
> CNN State of the Union host Jake Tapper poses as a Just the Facts Man, but his command of the facts vanished on Sunday. When Trump's chief of staff Mick Mulvaney said the " media got it wrong for so long" speculating on collusion in the Mueller investigation, Tapper offered the spit take that "I'm not sure what you're saying the media got wrong....Other than the people in the media on the left, not on this network, I don't know anybody who got anything wrong."​
> I think he's trying to throw Rachel Maddow under the bus with that "other than people in the media on the left" line. (What, Jake? CNN isn't on the left? _Are you joking?_)


----------



## FeXL

CNN Quietly Erases National Security "Expert's" Qatar Ties



> It's not the collusion, it's the cover-up.
> 
> Well, actually, it's also the collusion.
> 
> CNN quietly edited a national security analyst’s biography Wednesday after a report revealed she was a board member of a Qatari-funded organization.
> 
> The Conservative Review’s Jordan Schachtel reported Tuesday that several CNN contributors and guests have undisclosed ties to the Qatari government, which could influence their on-air coverage of Middle Eastern affairs. Juliette Kayemm, a national security analyst who is on contract with CNN, was listed by the network as of Wednesday as a board member of the International Centre for Sport Security (ICSS).
> 
> CSS president Mohammed Hanzab said in 2016 that the group is “70% funded by the Qatar government,” a regime that is accused of funding terror and violating basic human rights.
> 
> Despite the fact that CNN’s biography for Kayyem on its website called her a “board member of … the International Centre for Sport Security,” a CNN source reached out to The Daily Caller to dispute that characterization.​


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem.

America's Battiest Spinster Aunt and Conspiracy Theorist Rachel Maddow Sees Her Ratings Continue to Fall



> Why is she still on Twitter and FaceBook and YouTube? Aren't conspiracy theorists to be deplatformed?
> 
> MSNBC and CNN's ratings have not recovered from a massive drop after special counsel Robert Mueller concluded his investigation into Russia collusion.
> 
> CNN delivered its second-lowest rated week of the year in total day and primetime between April 1 to April 7, according to Nielsen Media Research, while MSNBC had its second-lowest rated week of the year in the key 25-54 age demographic.
> 
> ...
> 
> CNN finished 15th in primetime and 8th in total day, falling to Home and Garden TV (HGTV) and Nickelodeon.​


Not low enough yet.


----------



## FeXL

Good-good-good!

CNN Ratings Continue To Plummet To All-Year Low



> CNN had its lowest primetime weekly ratings overall and in the key age demographic last week, according to Nielsen Media Research.
> 
> *From April 8-12, the network only averaged an audience of 690,000 people and 180,000 in the key 25-54 age demographic.*


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Good-good-good!
> 
> CNN Ratings Continue To Plummet To All-Year Low


I'm amazed that these programs with crap ratings have any traction in US culture at all. The _Beverly Hillbillie_s used to routinely attract 30 million viewers when the country had only 200 million people.


----------



## FeXL

Better yet!

CNN Falls to Fifteenth Place on Cable



> #FakeNewsCNN's ratings fell to their lowest weekly level of the year, continuing the fall that began when their Collusion Delusion was revealed some weeks ago.
> 
> The top networks for primetime viewership last week were led by Fox News, followed by MSNBC, the Home and Garden TV, USA Network and TBS Network to round out the top five.
> 
> CNN finished 15th, behind networks like Discovery Channel, Food Network, TLC and A&E Network. Their ratings have continued to drop following the conclusion of the Mueller report.​
> The President congratulated the "news" channel:


About 30 places better'n they deserve but headed in the correct direction...


----------



## FeXL

Media Pushes a New Anti-Trump Story, And It's...
Rolls d1
...Another #FakeNews Lie



> See, a d1 only gives you one result. So everything they report is a lie.
> 
> Statistics and D&D humor and right-wingery. This place has it all.
> 
> But on to the story: The media pushed the lie that Trump's State Department was objecting to a UN resolution pushed by the EU because Trump loves rape committed during wartime.
> 
> The claim was made that this resolution was anti-warcrime rape, and therefore, Trump must be pro-warcrime rape.
> 
> Another lie. It's all they do. Lie, lie, lie.
> 
> And then whine that you're "putting their lives in danger" when you call remorseless liars remorseless liars.


----------



## FeXL

No, the Press Didn't Get The Big Things Mostly Right on Collusion



> Matt Taibbi at Rolling Stone:
> 
> You know what was fake news? Most of the Russiagate story. There was no Trump-Russia conspiracy, that thing we just spent three years chasing. The Mueller Report is crystal clear on this.
> 
> He didn't just "fail to establish" evidence of crime. His report is full of incredibly damning passages, like one about Russian officialdom’s efforts to reach the Trump campaign after the election: "They appeared not to have preexisting contacts and struggled to connect with senior officials around the President-Elect."
> 
> Not only was there no "collusion," the two camps didn’t even have each others' phone numbers!​


----------



## FeXL

Actions—>Consequences.

CNN’s April Ratings Were an Unmitigated Disaster, and That’s Not All



> It’s hard to believe, but the network that won an award for its reporting on the missing Malaysian airliner — including suggesting it fell into a black hole — is suffering some of the worst ratings it’s experienced in four years.
> 
> According to Forbes, the network has dropped in viewership just above a quarter compared to last year, with April ranking as its lowest month so far.


----------



## FeXL

Yeah, there's a surprise.

CNN Wrote Over 20 Articles On Covington Catholic Students, Ignores Philly Muslim Children Chanting About Chopping Off Heads



> CNN covered the January controversy surrounding Nick Sandmann and his fellow Covington Catholic School students 23 times, yet thus far hasn’t covered footage of children at a Philadelphia Islamic center reading poetry about chopping off heads.
> 
> Video from last month of kids at the Philadelphia Muslim American Society (MAS) Islamic Center showed them reading about chopping off heads and subjecting the enemies of Allah to “eternal torture.”


I know, I know: just a few extremists who didn't get enough hugs as children.

Oh, wait...


----------



## FeXL

It's a start.

Brian Stelter: CNN Did Not Lay Anyone Off; CNN Merely Offered Voluntary Buyouts to Employees to Reduce The Number of Layoffs They'd Have to Make



> Don't you offer voluntary layoffs when you're looking to reduce your workforce and want it to be relatively painless?
> 
> Yeah, a voluntary buyout is not a layoff, _but_ if too few people accept the "voluntary" buyout, what comes next? If the goal is to shed workers and the voluntary part of the program hasn't shed enough of them, isn't the next step non-voluntary layoffs?
> 
> There's a rumor making the rounds today about big impending layoffs at CNN. A CNN spokeswoman is knocking it down on the record: "No layoffs." There WERE voluntary buyouts throughout the organization, and about 100 people opted for it.
> — Brian Stelter (@brianstelter) May 6, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Further on Islamic kids chanting about beheadings.

CNN Wrote 23 Columns About the Covington Kids, But Completely Embargoes the Story of the Philly Islamic Society Teaching Kids to Behead Their Enemies
Update: You'll Never Guess Who Supports Them



> Surprise Update! The group that produced the Behead the Infidels video is supported by America's Sweetheart, Ilhan Omar.
> 
> A September 2004 Chicago Tribune investigative report revealed that MAS had been founded by Muslim Brotherhood leaders, adopted the group's strict code for secrecy, and promoted Islamic supremacy.
> 
> The article interviewed one former MAS member who explained the group's vision for Islamic rule in America: "It would convert Americans to Islam and elect like-minded Muslims to political office." Even more shocking is that freshman Rep. Ilhan Omar (D–MN), of other recent controversies, has openly supported MAS.
> 
> In fact, Omar's support for MAS goes back years. Her deep ties to the group were on display when she had the MAS-Minnesota chapter Oresident Asad Zaman stand with her as she was ceremonially sworn into the Minnesota House of Representatives in January 2017 with her hand on an enormous Quran. MAS held a reception in honor of her inauguration.​


----------



## FeXL

Good!

History Channel, Food Network Outrank CNN for Total Prime Time Viewers



> For the week of April 29, CNN had a rough time garnering prime time viewers as the network fell out of the top ten and behind the History Channel and the Food Network.
> 
> The rankings, which were released Wednesday, revealed Fox News Channel had garnered the most prime time viewers last week with a total of 2.5 million, up six percent compared to last year.


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> Good!
> 
> History Channel, Food Network Outrank CNN for Total Prime Time Viewers


I'm not sure why CNN is considered influential by anyone at this point.


----------



## FeXL

Diversity!!!

‘Two scoops’ network CNN seems to think illegal alien murdering at least 12 women is a local crime story



> To be perfectly honest, this is the first we’d heard of Billy Chemirmir, and it’s not surprising considering the news coverage he hasn’t gotten. The Daily Wire’s Ryan Saavedra ran a search on CNN’s site for the name of the man who’s allegedly killed 12 elderly women in Dallas and came up blank.
> 
> Things CNN has reported:
> 
> -Trump gets 2 scoops of ice cream, everyone else gets 1
> 
> -The shape of Trump's genitals
> 
> -How many Diet Cokes Trump drinks daily
> 
> Things CNN won't report:
> 
> -An alleged illegal alien serial killer who was charged with murdering 12 elderly women in Dallas pic.twitter.com/teXZUh1oWn
> 
> — Ryan Saavedra (@RealSaavedra) May 21, 2019
> 
> don’t forget dreadful fish overfeeding of #koigate
> 
> — rachel-batzion (@RBatzion) May 21, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Liberals' media bailout puts foxes in charge of the chickens



> It is difficult to know where to begin to deplore the process by which the federal government will decide which media organizations to subsidize and which not to. So let’s start with Unifor’s involvement.
> 
> “Unifor?” you may ask. “The flamboyantly anti-Conservative labour union?”
> 
> Indeed. The mega-union representing 315,000 workers across the country, including a large percentage of anglophone Canadian journalists at legacy media outlets — and also autoworkers, because that totally makes sense — will nominate one of eight people to an “independent panel of experts.” The panel will decide the criteria for divvying up tax breaks adding up to some $600 million in public funding.


----------



## FeXL

Nice!

CNN’s Ratings Death Spiral Continues as Key Demo Hits 2015 Low



> Far-left CNN’s viewership death spiral just hit a 2015 low in the advertiser-coveted 25- to 54-age demo.
> 
> Compared to this same week last year, the fake news network (that regularly spreads conspiracy theories and encourages political violence against Trump and his supporters) lost an astonishing 43 percent of its prime time demo viewership and an even more humiliating 47 percent of its total day demo viewers.
> 
> For comparison sake, Fox News dipped only 22 and 21 percent in those same categories.
> 
> According to TV Newser, this is CNN’s worst showing in this demo since November of 2015 — that’s a year prior to the 2016 presidential election.
> 
> The news is not much better for the Hate Network in every other area.
> 
> In total day viewers last week, CNN plummeted 34 percent; in prime time viewers, CNN dove 26 percent.


More:



> The most humiliating number for the fake cable channel, though, is that throughout all of last week, CNN came in 16th and averaged only 693,000 total prime time viewers.


And most of those were probably at airports...

:clap::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Nicer!

Rachel Maddow's Ratings Plunge to Yearly Low



> Why the long face?
> 
> Her show last week averaged 2,324,000 viewers, with an average audience of 337,000 in the 25-54 age demographic, both of which mark yearly lows for the liberal television host, according to Nielsen Media Research.
> 
> Maddow first saw a dramatic drop in ratings following the conclusion of special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation. Her previous low for a week in 2019 was the last week in March, the first full week after Mueller submitted his conclusion to Attorney General William Barr, where she averaged 2,458,000 viewers with 392,000 in the demo.​


Related:

CNN Lays Off Almost the Entirety of Its Health Division



> *Learn to code, bitches.*
> 
> CNN previously lied, calling reports that this was coming a "crazy rumor."
> 
> Of course it was Jeff Zucker's Puffy Fluffer, Tater, who claimed that.


Bold mine... 

Related, too:

(from AoS The Morning Rant)



> "As the inestimable J.J. Sefton reported in today's Morning Report, some blue-checkmark d*ckhole from floundering Time magazine pushed out a quote on Twitter from President Trump that was totally fabricated, i.e. he made up the whole thing himself. He later defended as 'kinda plausible' that Trump would go to Japan and remark within earshot of the press that Kim Jong Un is smarter and would make a better president than Sleepy Joe Biden. I think he wanted to make Trump look bad, but what happened was that a bunch of hair-on-fire blue-checkmarkers ran with it without bothering to verify whether Trump actually said it (after all, the source was one of their fellow blue checkmarks, so how could it be wrong?) and it pretty much blew up in their faces. There was only one media guy who said, hey you know, maybe we'd better check into this first, but something like this is like catnip to the Trump haters in the clown car media and their confirmation bias bit them right in the ass. So, a good weekend. But seriously, don't you think there should be consequences for something like this? I mean, with all the fuss about 'fake news', here's a situation where a blue-checkmark guy used his blue checkmark status to propagate a bit of fake news, and I think he should pay for it, i.e. his blue-checkmark status should be revoked for a time, perhaps permanently. And furthermore, it should be the other blue checkmark scribblers who should be raising the hue and cry about this because the Time d*ckhole's stunt made them all look bad. If the media were serious about the quality of the product they sell, this guy would be fired or reassigned to emptying wastebaskets and sharpening pencils at the Time front office. And everyone who fell for it should all suffer similar consequences. But they're not, so they won't, and so it's just another day in the clown car media where you can always trust anything said by someone with a blue checkmark and #OrangeManBad."


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

This Is CNN



> CNN anchor's pinned tweet is an Orwell quote
> 
> We live in the best timeline https://t.co/1AX7UlXdEG
> 
> — Michael Malice (@michaelmalice) June 2, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> In modern journalism there are three sides to every story: their side, their side reinforced – and “shut up”.
> 
> The Columbia Journalism Review allowed a liberal activist to set a new standard for transgender reporting by publishing her view that people who are critical of transgender athletes should be excluded from reporting on the subject. The activist and CJR, both posing as authorities on journalism ethics, declined to comment on the standard they are pushing. […]
> 
> 
> The Daily Caller asked CJR about its decision to publish a piece by Media Matters for America editor-at-large Parker Molloy, in which she explicitly pushes for fewer perspectives and fewer voices in reporting on whether it’s fair for biological men who identify as women to compete in women’s sports. MMfA is a self-described liberal activist non-profit.
> 
> Molloy criticizes journalists for including quotes from people who disagree with the policy in their coverage of the controversy — a standard journalism practice — even in pieces that consist almost entirely of the perspective of the transgender athletes who want to compete, and which are obviously framed in their favor. People who don’t have “all the facts,” i.e. the right facts according to transgender activists, shouldn’t be quoted in stories, Molloy says.
> 
> Many transgender athletes have garnered glowing profiles of their successes and sympathetic reports on their struggle to convince critics that it’s fair for them to compete with women as biological men. They rarely, if ever, include the voices of the women and girls who lose out to these athletes in competition, and often give only a passing mention to their critics.​


----------



## FeXL

ROTFLMAO...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

lolgf: Laid-Off Reporters Launch a New Side-Hustle to "Save Journalism"



> Here's another way to "save journalism:" sign up to be an Uber driver and tell people the news when you drive them to Arby's.
> 
> Two reporters fired amid widespread industry-wide layoffs this year are launching a nonprofit organization to protect other journalists from a similar fate as big tech companies continue to threaten the industry's viability.​
> Psst: "Non-profits" mean they there is no profit that flows to stakeholders.
> 
> _But founders and officers of the company still draw salaries!_
> 
> So let's not pretend that this is something other than what it is: A side-hustle for "journalists" who can't get work at even the ****tiest, trashiest websites.


More:



> Learn to code, bitches.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Good!

Big League Politics: CNN Has Fired Most of Its London Correspondents, Then Invited Them to Reapply for Their Jobs



> "Crazy rumor" which is completely untrue, said Jeff Zucker's Puffy Fluffer Brian "Tater" Stelter.
> 
> Earlier today, television and cable website Adweek reported that CNN International was expected to cut back the programming it produces and airs in London and replace at least 90 minutes of content per day with American content, and new details have surfaced indicating darker tidings for the once-respected outlet, as CNN will now lay off all its London based correspondents and allow them the opportunity to reapply to maintain some level of employment.​
> Say, remember when Ted Koppel told Tater that CNN needed Donald Trump (and, it should have been mentioned, the Russia Hoax), or else its ratings would crumble?
> 
> And remember when Jeff Zucker's Puffy Fluffer said that no one at CNN cared about ratings?
> 
> Well. Chalk another one up on Tater's Blackboard of Huge Victories.
> 
> Meanwhile, CNN is now paying freelancers only once every three months. I assume this is also a cost-cutting move.


----------



## CubaMark

*SINC, as an old newshound, you may find this of interest:*

...the collapse of the newspaper industry was not primarily caused by the internet. That’s just the proximate cause. Rather, in the decades before the internet came to be used by most people, newspapers had been gutted and commoditized by the financiers who ran pretty much the entire economy into the ground after the deregulation of finance in the Reagan-Thatcher years.

I use as an analogy the collapse of the timber industry in northern California, in part because I was there when it happened and so saw it firsthand, and in part because it is well-documented. That’s a story of a family-run company Pacific Lumber, which had long planning horizons — 100 years — and so made judicious decisions about how many and what type of trees it would fell every year. As a result, people working in the forest industry were paid well, and bragged that they and their families would have jobs “forever.” (On a side note, Pacific Lumber limited clearcuts to 70% of the trees in any given stand; Nova Scotia’s definition of clearcut allows for up to 98%).

But then junk bond king Charles Hurwitz came in and took control of Pacific Lumber, and by the financial logic of the day, all those trees just sitting there growing were “underutilized assets.” Their value wasn’t in providing jobs a century in the future, but in cutting them down now. And in just 21 years, the forests of Northern California and Oregon were decimated, and Pacific Lumber bankrupted. No more trees. No more jobs.

Much the same happened in the paper biz. A wave of corporate raiders like Rupert Murdoch, William Dean Singleton, and here in Canada, Paul Godfrey and Conrad Black, saw the old family-run newspapers not as valuable institutions in their own right, but as assets to be squeezed for maximum profit. News rooms, sales staffs, and printing operations were merged for “efficiency,” reporters were tasked with ever-increasing demands and provided fewer resources with which to meet them, and the notion of the “paper of record” was tossed out the window, as was generally any real connection with the community.

*"The Collapse of Legacy Newspapers"* 
(The Halifax Examiner, 10 June 2019)
​


----------



## Macfury

Not to mention that people aren't interested in paying for those legacy newspapers.


----------



## FeXL

Nor that most of those papers moved left of Marx, filled their pages with outright lies & started preaching Prog gospel.


----------



## CubaMark

FeXL said:


> Nor that most of those papers moved left of Marx, filled their pages with outright lies & started preaching Prog gospel.


Man, you see commies everywhere, don't you? Paranoid much?

No, we're talking about small-town rural newspapers. Nova Scotia had a bunch of 'em. They were even modestly successful, for the most part. Then the Chronicle-Herald bought 'em all up, consolidated several communities into one regional paper, and then turned most of them into advert sheets with token local content. Their system isn't particularly clever, either, as opening the Amherst (cumberlandnewsnow.com) online paper frequently shows content under "local" that refers to communities 300km from there.

Gone are the days when community newspapers actually reflected their communities.... no more of Mabel writing about the "Leicester happenings", talking about which kids were back from university for a visit, or which farmer had a record weight calf born, or who needed help getting a barn up on this coming Sunday.

But sure, call that prog lefty if you liked, but you'll be so wrong....


----------



## Macfury

That type of local content doesn't interest the current crop of readers--especially if they can find stuff they like online better for free. Even as a kid I was shocked to move to a small town and see coverage of the local sewing clubs, or which books were read at the Saturday Library Club, and who won the prize for the "Cat with the Longest Tail" presented at the local fair. It was sweet, and I'm sorry to see it go, but it already seemed archaic to me at the time.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

You bastards _are_ everywhere...



CubaMark said:


> Man, you see commies everywhere, don't you?


----------



## 18m2

That's interesting because here on the left coast (pun intended) we have a vibrant local newspaper owned by a large conglomerate ... Black Press Ltd. Their business model appears to be to provide local content and a large number of flyers. https://www.blackpress.ca/publications/ 

Unlike some free weekly newspapers that are little more than a wrapper for flyers Black Press seems to be doing it correctly. Most of the weeklies are published 2x weekly in colour and BW and I believe they still own a couple of dailies in Victoria and Red Deer.

Delivery is to a box next to the community mail boxes and if we don't get there in a timely fashion the papers are gone. https://www.cowichanvalleycitizen.com


----------



## Macfury

I had the opportunity to check out Black Press recently. It looked like a good effort!


----------



## pm-r

> Delivery is to a box next to the community mail boxes and if we don't get there in a timely fashion the papers are gone. https://www.cowichanvalleycitizen.com



Unfortunately in our areas, at least as far as their Wednesday *Peninsular Review* issue goes, they are gone much too early and even when we have attempted to get a subscription, we have been told but they are not available as they cannot find enough reliable delivery people. They don't even have a digital online issue as far as I have been able to find.

At least most of the Flyers they usually have inserted are available online, we just don't get a chance to find out how Mrs Smith's roses are doing. ;-) 

And of course their old fishing reports and hints are long gone as apparently we now have to leave all the salmon for the whales to eat and all the good cod fishing areas were closed many years ago.

At least it saves money by not buying a BC ocean area fishing license, at least for this area!!! Besides, we sold our boat a few years ago, and even then, the classified section of the local papers was pretty minimal, which before that some years earlier, used to be very useful.

Time and things do certainly change.

EDIT:
I did manage to locate a source for our local on-line e-rag:
https://www.peninsulanewsreview.com...r&&container=p20110819100700000&&date=2019-06


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Try calling the newspaper and asking for more papers where you pick it up. If there are old papers left over the delivery person will reduce the number left but if they are all gone there is no way they can tell if more are required to meet the demand.


----------



## pm-r

> Try calling the newspaper and asking for more papers where you pick it up.


We've tried that several times but they usually have some stpid excuse that doesn't make much sense. I think the real reason is their delivery person is almost brain-dead and they just set and put out a fixed amount per community mailbox.

What's really odd to me as I thought newspapers got most of their financing from their ads which was based on the number of newspapers they distributed or had subscribers for.

Anyway, I guess that's the way it is. But I shall have to check with the Local corner Stores as as I believe they are left with some free copies as well, but I'll just have to get up earlier to get a copy I guess.



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> We've tried that several times but they usually have some stpid excuse that doesn't make much sense. I think the real reason is their delivery person is almost brain-dead and they just set and put out a fixed amount per community mailbox.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Call and ask for the publisher or email to [email protected]. If you end up talking to someone in the office the likely hood of success goes to near zero.

Good luck.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Call and ask for the publisher or email to [email protected]. If you end up talking to someone in the office the likely hood of success goes to near zero.
> 
> Good luck.



I think I shall just take a glance at the online E addition every so often now that I have found that it exists, even if it does seem much thiner than the real copy, and the local fliers that often interest us are available separately and also display and perform a bit better.

But thanks for the thought and suggestion.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

18m2 said:


> Call and ask for the publisher or email to [email protected]. If you end up talking to someone in the office the likely hood of success goes to near zero.
> 
> Good luck.





pm-r said:


> I think I shall just take a glance at the online E addition every so often now that I have found that it exists, even if it does seem much thiner than the real copy, and the local fliers that often interest us are available separately and also display and perform a bit better.
> 
> But thanks for the thought and suggestion.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


If you want action you might want to go and speak to an advertiser with the publication that you do regular business with and ask if he could phone the paper on your behalf and ask them why you can't get a copy.

As a guy who spent 42 years in newspaper, most of them as publisher of individual papers and 12 of them as COO of 165 papers, I can assure you that was the type of call I dreaded. Not to mention an issue that I corrected immediately. 

You're welcome!


----------



## pm-r

> You're welcome!



Thanks. And good advice assuming things and attitude haven't changed too much.


- Patrick
======


----------



## CubaMark

*Rebel Media’s Alberta correspondent’s paycheque is directly subsidized with the help of a foreign billionaire*

It turns out Rebel Media’s coverage of Jason Kenney is funded with foreign money.

Alberta’s Premier has been aggressively promoting a conspiratorial smear campaign to paint environmentalists and other critics as “foreign-funded special interests,” even promising a public inquiry into “foreign-funded meddling.”

But Kenney’s campaign to silence his critics, compared by some to the politically-motivated witch hunts of US Senator Joe McCarthy, might be a little awkward given Kenney is himself supported by “foreign-funded activists.”

Keean Bexte, an early Kenney supporter who later went on to become Rebel Media’s Alberta correspondent, now receives paycheques directly subsidized through a foreign entity called the David Horowitz Freedom Center.

(PressProgress.ca)​


----------



## FeXL

Hello, Bigot.

Is this better or worse than Canadian MSM receiving $600 million taxpayer dollars? Or MotherCorpse a billion $$$ plus?

Or, if it's the foreign element that has your tender sensibilities offended, what about all the foreign money spent to influence Canadian politics & elections (Tides)?



CubaMark said:


> Keean Bexte, an early Kenney supporter who later went on to become Rebel Media’s Alberta correspondent, now receives paycheques directly subsidized through a foreign entity called the David Horowitz Freedom Center.


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> It turns out Rebel Media’s coverage of Jason Kenney is funded with foreign money.


What's the problem? You seemed to have no problem with the Liberals giving money to to mainstream media outlets.


----------



## FeXL

And they're shocked (SHOCKED, I tells ya!!!) to find their ratings in the sewer.

The Biggest Day in "Real Media" Fake News This Year?



> Today was a truly epic day for Fake News from our very professional, very conscientious professional press corps which would _never_ lie to us or pump out clickbait lies for money to save their dying industry.


More:



> Is this what the media will be doing from now until the election day?
> 
> Will Google and FaceBook continue giving them preferential treatment and allowing them to decide what "Fake News" is, despite them pumping out more Fake News than a dozen Macedonian Content Farms?


----------



## FeXL

Some of that finely tuned Prog logic on display...

Black NYT Writer Mocks Blacks Testifying Against Slave Reparations: They ‘Have No Apparent Qualifications Other Than Being Black’



> A black writer for The New York Times, apparently incensed that other blacks might not support the move toward reparations for American slavery, ripped the black witnesses testifying against reparations, tweeting that the witnesses “have no apparent qualifications other than being black.”


:yikes:


----------



## FeXL

White House Tightens Requirements for "Hard Passes," and Takes Them Away From Many (#FakeNews) "Journalists;" Press Corps Shrieks



> These people are, by and large, not reporters and not White House reporters. Dana Milbank is a snarky columnist. He doesn't often "report," and when he does, it's a disaster.
> 
> These hard passes are necessary for actual reporters covering the White House (though they then lie in their reports) but they're not necessary for columnists and opinionators. For those people, they're merely a small status symbol.
> 
> To reduce the large number of people who could stream through security with minimal checking, the White House imposed a new rule that to have and keep a hard pass, you have to be present on the White House grounds 90 days out of every 180 days, which seems like a decent test of who is, and who is not, a bona fide White House reporter and who just signed up to get the hard pass to impress his parents.
> 
> But the media people who don't come to the White House as part of their daily jobs are shrieking. As usual.


VICTIM!!!


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem...

Tater Totter: CNN's In-House Flack Brian Cryface Stelter Has Lost Forty-Two Percent of Xis Audience This Year



> If ratings were bodyfat, and Tater lost 40% of his bodyfat, he'd still be really fat.
> 
> But ratings aren't Tater's bodyfat. This is a big drop. And this Egg With Legs didn't start with high ratings.


----------



## FeXL

Lack of Bigotry in America Forces Media to Invent ‘The Hoaxtroversy’



> The “Hoaxtroversy” is our corrupt establishment media’s latest way to pretend bigotry is still a major problem in America. Which means that the media’s need to manufacture a hoaxtroversy (a controversy that proves to be a hoax) actually serves as yet one more slice of proof of just how little racism, sexism, and homophobia exists in this country.


----------



## FeXL

CNN Paid Shill David Gergen: The Republican Committee Members Brought Up a Lot of Material That Was Surprising and New to CNN Viewers, Because We On CNN Just Never Even Bother Covering That Side of the Story



> You don't say.
> 
> To be fair, most of this was a real shock and surprise to the Washington Examiner's and National Review's audiences, too!
> 
> "They (Republicans) presented things, frankly, we haven't talked about much on CNN. Aspects of this that are on the right but we don't — you know — we haven't visited because we don't put much stock in a lot of what they're arguing."
> 
> Watch: pic.twitter.com/X6YLvAkFRD
> — Boomieleaks (@notwokieleaks) July 24, 2019​


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

DARK MYSTERIES OF POWER: To Explain Mueller's Poor Performance, Democrats and CNN (But I Repeat Myself) Turn to, Get This, A Conspiracy Theory That _"Someone Got To Him"_

<snort...>



> When all you have is a hammer, craft a conspiracy theory explaining the non-existence of screwdrivers.
> 
> It's not out-of-character for these lefties to buy into conspiracy theories, we are still living among corporate media and political partisans that maintain President Trump is an agent of RUSSIA. Now comes poor Rep. Ted Lieu (D-Calif.). He says that someone "got to" Robert Mueller, who bombed in his "one night only" performance of the Democrats' stage production of "The Mueller Report: Orange Man Forever Bad."
> 
> Lieu appeared on CNN (where else?) to assert his conspiracy theory:
> 
> "[Y]ou say Mueller fully understood your question. Doesn't Mueller's correction, which he later provided, prove otherwise?" Blitzer asked.
> 
> "This is what’s so odd about that exchange. Special counsel Robert Mueller agreed that the OLC opinion prevented a sitting president from being indicted, and then the Republican member after me asked him a series of questions to try to get him to walk it back, and he did not do that."
> 
> "And then it wasn't until there was a recess with the Intel committee that he started to walk some of it back," said Lieu.
> 
> *"I don't know who got to him. I don't know who talked to him, but that was very odd, what he did.”*
> 
> Blitzer asked Lieu, "What are you suggesting?"
> 
> *Are you saying he only did that because of pressure from someone*?"
> 
> *I don't know*," said Lieu, "but he clearly answered the way he answered to me, and then he had numerous times to walk that back by the next Republican member who asked him a series of questions on the exact same issue trying to get him to walk it back."​


Link's bold.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, geogerfy challenged left.

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors

If you can't see about a dozen issues with that map at first blush, guess what? You're part of the problem...


----------



## FeXL

Brain dead... XX)

MSNBC: There's "No Evidence" Trump Was Ever at Ground Zero After 9/11, Like He Claims
Reality: NBC Interviewed Donald Trump at Ground Zero in the Days After 9/11



> Oh.
> 
> The Washington Post's ovoid partisan activist Chris Cillizza got in the action, too:
> 
> Narrator: He wasn't. And he didn't.
> — Ben White (@morningmoneyben) July 30, 2019​
> And yet...
> 
> Hey, check out this great video of NBC News finding out from President Trump what the aftermath is like since he was there pic.twitter.com/1ci1ISDOLo
> — Eddie Zipperer (@EddieZipperer) July 30, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Brought to you from the bird cage liner formerly known as, "The Paper of Record".

Bipolarized Journalism…



> Good grief. In the latest exhibition of bipolar narrative engineering, the New York Times encapsulates everything wrong with the current state of U.S. journalism.
> 
> The first New York Times headline for tomorrow was presented with text: *“Trump Urges Unity VS. Racism”*…
> 
> ...
> 
> … This triggered the mob; who immediately began an apoplectic outrage campaign against the publication. So the editors jumped quick to the typeset to correct their headline, acquiesce and engineer a more adversarial narrative; as below.
> 
> The second New York Times headline for tomorrow was changed to the text: *“Assailing Hate But Not Guns”*…


----------



## FeXL

Trust in Media Absolutely Plummets Among Independents, Moderates



> Gee, I wonder why.


Can't imagine...


----------



## FeXL

WaPo Issues 15 Corrections On A Story About Black People Struggling To Retain Their Land In The South



> The Washington Post issued 15 corrections on a single story from July 23 about black people in the South struggling to retain their farmland.
> 
> The story, written by contributor Korsha Wilson, featured over a dozen errors ranging from a name misspelling to omissions and factually incorrect reporting. The beginning of the corrections section said the article included “many errors.”


----------



## FeXL

Lying sacks of $h!t...

The Media Crossed a Line This Week and There’s No Going Back



> While acts of evil are distressing enough, it was the response to those shootings which has brought such a unique dread to the public sphere. Bad things have happened throughout our history, but the venom with which one side is attacking the other over things they had nothing to do with has reached a new level in the modern era. It really does feel like we are coming apart at the seams, with near majorities of the country being accused of “white supremacy” by some major figures simply for supporting a politician.
> 
> Driving the division, broad brushing, and hatred this week has been the liberal media. Whether it’s newspapers amplifying the disgusting rhetoric of people like Beto O’Rourke and Elizabeth Warren or the constant stream of divisive, racially tinged editorials that are being pushed out, there’s no question of their role. The cable news beat has been even worse, with one MSNBC host actually saying that Donald Trump wants there to be mass shootings while another threatened business owners as complicit in white supremacy who donate to the GOP.
> 
> I never thought I’d say this during the Trump era because things are always so crazy, but this week was different. A line was crossed by the media and there’s no going back.


Related:

Twitter Suspends Mitch McConnell Campaign Account for Sharing Death Threats Against Mitch McConnell…



> Black Lives Matter Louisville leader Chanelle Helm is a political activist who has met with numerous high profile politicians, including current presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren, to advance the identity politics of her movement.
> 
> Ms. Chanelle Helm posted video to her Facebook page showing a protest Monday at Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s house. Ms. Helm was proud.
> 
> Ms. Helm was shouting: _“just stab the motherf—er in the heart.” “F*ck yo neck, b*tch. Murder Turtle! Murder Turtle! … F*ck yo thoughts and prayers … F*ck you, f*ck yo wife, f*ck everything you stand for.”_
> 
> To highlight the hypocrisy of the radical leftists, several social media and twitter accounts began sharing the video of Ms. Helm’s call to violence; including the twitter account of Mitch McConnell.
> 
> *In response to the video showing how violent Ms. Chanelle Helm is, and bringing forth the transparency of sunlight upon the group’s objectives, Twitter began demanding the videos and tweets must be removed. Failure to remove the video results in the twitter account being suspended from the platform. Twitter suspended Mitch McConnell’s account.*


Bold mine.

WTF???


----------



## SINC

Mainstream media one of the sources of misinformation in Canada reveals major report

https://www.thepostmillennial.com/m...R2X75xpq5_Skhx4Pb2FPnLeRzNPJncK8xunr9kDEdHgSw


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Mainstream media one of the sources of misinformation in Canada reveals major report


Shocka...


----------



## FeXL

What the Hell is Going On At CNN?



> April D. Ryan's security guard roughs up a reporter for reporting.
> 
> Just as Rep. Payne was praising Ms. Ryan for her recent @rcfp “Freedom of the Press” award, the public relations people started to gather around me at my table, pressuring me to stop recording.
> 
> As soon as things started going south, I began recording audio of our conversation.
> — Charlie Kratovil (@Charlie4Change) August 5, 2019​
> Freedom of the Press award. Sends out her thugs to rough up a camera man.
> 
> Perfect.


----------



## FeXL

Fake News CNN Hosts Guest Who Claims Trump "May Be Responsible for Many More Millions of Deaths Than Adolf Hitler; Brian Stelter Just Nods Along



> Jeff Zucker's puppet is getting worse and worse.
> 
> This morbidly obese maniac is on tv every day gibbering about _other people_ being crazy.


Related:

GENGHIS TRUMP!!!



> *CNN*: The "*Never Read a History Book*" channel...
> 
> Talking head Brian Stelter *sort of apologises* after getting taken to the "non-fiction" woodshed...
> 
> "I agree that *I should have interrupted* after that line."​
> No, Brian... you should stop putting crazy people on TV.


Links' emphasis.

Balance of the post also nails it.


----------



## wonderings

FeXL said:


> What the Hell is Going On At CNN?


Don't know who she is but I understand why anyone and everyone would not want to be recorded. In this age of tolerance if you say one thing that the masses disagree with, that is it for your career. It looked like she was giving a speech at a private function, is she worried something in her speech will come back to haunt her or if the political climate changes will it no longer be acceptable? I just don't get why people are so afraid if they think they are right. You see this with Anti-Fa all the time, they try and stop people from filming, they refuse to even discuss their beliefs and opinions with someone who will disagree with them. Again I get why someone does not want to be recorded, but think we as a society has done it ourselves in this Orwellian nightmare with thought police running around with cameras ready to pounce on someone whose opinions do not align with the loud voices on twitter.


----------



## FeXL

wonderings said:


> Again I get why someone does not want to be recorded, but think we as a society has done it ourselves in this Orwellian nightmare with thought police running around with cameras ready to pounce on someone whose opinions do not align with the loud voices on twitter.


Thing is, the Progressive left has never had any issues with recording/being recorded. Only now, when it's coming back to bite them in the ass, are they suddenly coming around to where the right has been all along.


----------



## FeXL

New York Times: Our Insane Twitter Antifa Fanbase Demanded That We Include Spurious Charges of Racism In Our Already-Slanderous Story About the Tea Party, So We Dutifully Rewrote The Story to Please Them



> Now, they publish a story claiming that the Tea Party abandoned its calls for budget discipline in order to align themselves with Trump. Contentious enough already.
> 
> But #Woke #Censors on Twitter demanded the article be rewritten to include the slanderous claims of racism the left lodged at the Tea Party. and the New York Times -- supposedly "news professionals" whose experience and training give them special status as stewards of public information which the unwashed rabble cannot hope to ever be -- now once again throws out its first draft in order to placate the unwashed rabble.


----------



## SINC

Confirmation?

Mainstream media one of the sources of misinformation in Canada, reveals major report 

https://www.thepostmillennial.com/m...-40iXA-mN4cmm4uH_IHfHYgR1g2bv4-W-tWdATzbmE93A


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> Mainstream media one of the sources of misinformation in Canada, reveals major report


Not a surprise to anyone paying attention.

However, it _is_ nice to see the exposure.


----------



## SINC

More disinformation. 

CBC misinforms Canadians by publishing Manitoba poll with anti-Conservative skew 

https://www.thepostmillennial.com/cbc-misinforms-canadians-manitoba-poll/


----------



## FeXL

Surprise! Only Fox Reports on Joe Biden's Eye-Bleed; Rest of the "Mainstream" News Outlets Suppress the Story



> POWERING THROUGH.
> 
> On Thursday, we noted CNN's New Day skipped over Joe Biden's bloody eyeball during the seven-hour CNN Town Hall on climate change, despite it being an all-day Drudge Report item. But then something happened that we didn't expect: CNN never reported it. Neither did MSNBC. Neither did ABC, CBS, NBC, or PBS. Even The New York Times and The Washington Post skipped it. Fox News covered it, but not obsessively.​
> Trust your Gatekeepers of the Ruling Class.
> 
> They went to _colllllege_, so you know they must be _smaaaaaaht_.


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> You had one job.


Almost, I say, _almost_ unbelievable...


----------



## FeXL

When you've lost the former Paper Of Record...

CNN's Story Claiming the CIA Had to Extract a Top-Level Russian Spy Because They Feared Trump Would Tell Putin About Him Debunked by the Historical Record and... _The New York Times_?



> CNN's Fusionphilic former Obama official Jim Sciutto published some more #FakeNews -- that the US had "extracted" a Russian spy in 2017 because the CIA feared that Trump would tell Putin about him.
> 
> But Chuck Ross notes that lovebirds Strzok and Page were discussing their "sisters" (the CIA) "leaking like mad." In 2016.
> 
> So if US intel community extracted a Russian mole, was it because they were worried about Trump, or about people inside US intel community?
> — Chuck Ross (@ChuckRossDC) September 9, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Further on the former Paper Of Record.

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> New York Slimes: …_deletes bizarre tweet referencing Brett Kavanaugh’s ‘harmless’ penis_
> 
> Wait, it gets better.
> 
> The New York Times suddenly made a major revision to a supposed bombshell piece late Sunday concerning a resurfaced allegation of sexual assault by Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh — hours after virtually all 2020 Democratic presidential candidates had cited the original article as a reason to impeach Kavanaugh.
> 
> The update included the significant detail that several friends of the alleged victim said she did not recall the purported sexual assault in question at all. The Times also stated for the first time that the alleged victim refused to be interviewed, and has made no other comment about the episode.​


Related:


NYT Publishes Correction After Leaving Out Exculpatory Evidence From Brett Kavanaugh Story



> The New York Times published a correction late Sunday night after leaving out exculpatory evidence in a story about Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh’s time as an undergraduate student at Yale University.
> 
> Times reporters Robin Pogrebin and Kate Kelly wrote an article in Sunday’s paper drawing from their new book, “The Education of Brett Kavanaugh: An Investigation.”
> 
> “A classmate, Max Stier, saw Mr. Kavanaugh with his pants down at a different drunken dorm party, where friends pushed his penis into the hand of a female student. Mr. Stier, who runs a nonprofit organization in Washington, notified senators and the F.B.I. about this account, but the F.B.I. did not investigate and Mr. Stier has declined to discuss it publicly,” Pogrebin and Kelly wrote in the story’s original version, adding that they “corroborated the story with two officials who have communicated with Mr. Stier.”


----------



## FeXL

New York Times Runs Yet Another Smear Against Brett Kavanaugh; Alleged Newspaper Forgets to Mention 1, the Alleged Victim Denies Any Memory of This Silly Tale, and 2, The Person Claiming He Remembers Hearing About It Is... A Clinton Lawyer



> What a fusion of common backgrounds, common social circles, and common political agendas.
> 
> The authors then bring forth a new allegation that they suggest bolsters her claim. They say that a former Clinton attorney named Max Stier told the senators and F.B.I. that he witnessed Kavanaugh, pants-down, at a party where a group of guys pushed the hand of a female student onto him.
> 
> What they neglected to mention, however, was that the Senate Judiciary Committee was not notified of this claim, according to counsel Mike Davis. Democratic Senate offices turned over several claims against Kavanaugh, some of them leading to criminal referrals for false statements. There were claims of a nationwide crime spree undertaken by Kavanaugh, although no evidence was found in support of any of the claims.
> 
> More importantly than the procedural issue, however, is that several friends of the alleged victim in question say she has zero recollection of such incident.
> 
> *That salient detail was omitted by the reporters.*​


Bold mine.


----------



## Macfury

The NYT knew full well they were publishing a false story. They just wanted the MSM to pick up on and disseminate it widely before they published their timid apology.


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> The NYT knew full well they were publishing a false story. They just wanted the MSM to pick up on and disseminate it widely before they published their timid apology.


Yep.

Further:

Leland Keyser, Who Blasey-Ford Claimed Was a Witness to Her Fabricated Assault, Finally Speaks About Ford's Accusation: "I don't have any confidence in the story."



> Funny that the New York Times "reporters" who wrote up that silly accusation where the alleged victim denies the event chose not to publicize this bombshell.
> 
> Mollie Hemingway writes:
> 
> And then, just before the book ends, the reporters drop a bombshell:
> 
> >We spoke multiple times to Keyser, who also said that she didn’t recall that get-together or any others like it. In fact, she challenged Ford's accuracy. *I don't have any confidence in the story."*​
> ...
> 
> *"I was told behind the scenes that certain things could be spread about me if I didn't comply," Keyser told the reporters, a stunning admission of the pressure to which she was subjected to by Blasey Ford's allies.*​


Niiiiice...

F'ing Progs.


----------



## FeXL

NYT Reporter Tries To Blame Fox News After Getting Busted For Anti-Kavanaugh Smears, Gets Roasted Instead



> New York Times reporter Robin Pogrebin is blaming the glaring journalistic failures of her new anti-Brett Kavanaugh book on everyone but herself. After days of backlash against her multiple, major errors and lack of substantiating evidence for serious accusations, Pogrebin tweeted a Vox article that claims Fox News, not her own errors, is somehow responsible for creating the controversy.
> 
> After Pogrebin shared the article title, “How Fox News twisted the Kavanaugh scandal into a way to attack the New York Times,” on Wednesday morning, her tweet was immediately “ratioed”–a term for when a tweet has significantly more replies than retweets or likes, indicating popular dislike or outrage.


----------



## FeXL

Sensible Rational Non-Insane Establishment Avatar Bill Weld: Obviously, We Need to Execute Trump



> So, given that the Overton Window has now been shifted by the NeverTrumpers, I assume they wouldn't mind if we start drawing up our own lists for purging and executing, right?
> 
> Oh wait -- it is definitional that a Ruling Class operates by different laws than the Ruled Class.
> 
> Speaking of, what has been the favored response in history to a Ruling Class that is both incompetent and obnoxious?
> 
> I mean, as long as we're discussing the guillotine.


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> A Columbia Journalism Review poll released this year found that half of all Americans have “hardly any confidence at all” in the media, which beat out even Congress as the institution for which the public has the lowest confidence. It’s not hard to see why. Last week, CNN reported that the CIA was forced to pull a highly placed source inside the Kremlin because of concerns that President Trump might burn him — when it turns out the decision to extract the source was made before Trump took office because of leaks from senior Obama administration officials.
> 
> Now, the New York Times has published an adapted excerpt from a new book by Times reporters Robin Pogrebin and Kate Kelly in which they breathlessly describe a “previously unreported story” about how Max Stier, a male college classmate of Supreme Court Justice Brett M. Kavanaugh, notified senators and the FBI that he saw Kavanaugh expose himself to a girl at a Yale party and that “friends pushed his penis into the hand of a female student.”
> 
> One small problem: In the book, Pogrebin and Kelly write that the female student in question “refused to discuss the incident” and that “several of her friends said she does not recall it.” That calls the entire allegation into question. Yet the Times did not include this vital information in the excerpt it published.​


----------



## FeXL

It’s All in the Framing



> Look at how the Toronto Star’s Andrew Phillips begins an editorial about Maxime Bernier:
> 
> As a journalist I’ve interviewed and “platformed” hundreds, maybe thousands, of people in dozens of countries. Many of them were appalling.
> 
> They included murderers and terrorists. An IRA hit man in Belfast who wasn’t shy about describing his killings. Politicians and generals who were later found guilty of carrying out genocide in Bosnia. Literal neo-Nazis in Germany and the politicians who fronted for them.​
> Just imagine how self-satisfied this “journalist” must be. 🙁


$600 million taxpayer $$$ buys a lot of loyalty...


----------



## FeXL

Rush Limbaugh: FoxNews is just the "Fake News NeverTrumper Network"



> Pretty much, yeah.
> 
> He started by pointing out that virtually no one on Fox would just say that Trump is permitted to ask Ukraine to investigate a matter -- "Russia interference" -- which the leftwing media and also leftwing NeverTrumpers told us was literally the most important scandal in all of human history.
> 
> But it was only important enough for Democrats and Bill Kristol's allies to collect information from corrupt Ukrainian operatives. It's not important enough to investigate the connections between the DNC and corrupt Ukrainian operatives.
> 
> He then notes that this same crew of brave warriors won't defend conservatism itself.


And:

Confirmed: Dishonest Bloomberg Reporter Selectively Edited Posts When They Went Looking to Scalp a Trump Labor Department Official



> If you remember this story, a Trump administration official wrote posts that were sarcastic parodies of things that an antisemite might say. These were obviously making fun of antisemitism, not actual statements of antisemitism.
> 
> They were obvious enough parodies that someone responded "Epic sarcasm."
> 
> But when Bloomberg "reporter" Benjamin Penn -- a fresh out of journalism school Millennial scalp-hunter -- wanted to get this official fired, he of course *edited out* that response, so as not to alert the Department of Labor that these posts were in fact completely anti-antisemitic, rather than antisemitic.


And

lol: Not Even Impeachment Buzz Can Rescue Rachel Maddow's Plunging Ratings



> lolololol.
> 
> Fox News had the top three highest rated cable news shows for 2019’s third quarter, while MSNBC’s Rachel Maddow had her worst quarter in years.​


And

Clinton Lawyer and Kavanaugh Smear-Whisperer Max Stier Worked With the Washington Post Since 2016, But Forgot to Mention the Brett Kavanaugh Smears Until Democrats Needed Them in 2018



> So funny he was working with WAPO, and had all this same knowledge of BK, yet never said a word pic.twitter.com/7rdIv3DO2k
> — 🔥⚖DECLASS⚖🔥 (@trumps_all) September 16, 2019​
> More: It turns out that Robin Pogrebin wrote the promotional tweet for her promotional article/smear promoting her book that has all the #Woke brigades up in arms.
> 
> The left is acting like this is the big scandal here -- not that this article fails to mention that the alleged victim denies any memory of this farcical allegation (which, as far as I can tell, was actually made by Clinton lawyer Max Stier, who claims he "heard" things).
> 
> *This is the scandal, they're saying: that the tweet used to promote this story said something about penises being harmless.*


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Claim: Matt Lauer Full-On Raped Colleague; NBC Didn't Care



> That door with a rape button just became an exhibit for the prosecution.
> 
> The claim is a bit complicated. It's complicated further by the fact that the author is Rowan Farrow, who has made a career trafficking in both meritorious and quite silly claims (such as that Ramirez woman's claim that after consulting with lawyers, she hazily remembered Brett Kavanaugh's penis).
> 
> What the story might be is that some consensual sex happened, and then some nonconsensual sex (or sex without clear and effective consent, anyway), and that Rowan Farrow is deliberately telling the story in such a way so as to avoid admission of consensual sex.
> 
> To increase clicks and sales. To pour more sugar into the cake.


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Rant: Minimalist Edition



> NBA scrambles after China angered by Houston Rockets' 'regrettable' pro-democracy tweet
> 
> Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey has tried to defuse the rapidly growing fallout over his deleted tweet that showed support for Hong Kong anti-government protesters, saying he did not intend to offend any of the team’s Chinese fans or sponsors.
> 
> A short time after Morey posted that statement, the NBA said it was “regrettable” that the deleted tweet offended many in China. That followed several companies in China, including some of the NBA’s major business partners there, lashing out over Morey’s original tweet.​


Related:

ESPN Caves to China, Silences Hosts on Hong Kong Protests



> ESPN warned hosts to avoid any political discussion of the relationship between China and Hong Kong, as the NBA continues trying to make amends with the communist nation after Rockets GM Daryl Morey tweeted support for Hong Kong’s pro-democracy movement on Friday.


The NBA Is Just One Of Many American Firms In Thrall To China



> We shouldn’t suppose the NBA-China affair is something new or strange. In many ways, it was entirely predictable, right down to the simpering apologies and walk-backs. But we should understand that blow-ups like this are going to happen more frequently unless U.S. policymakers, American consumers, and major corporations work together to reconnect strategic national interests to economic activity.
> 
> There are two reasons for this. The first is growing Chinese aggression abroad and despotism at home, fueled by Beijing’s conviction that it should be the final arbiter of discourse about China and everything that comes within its orbit. The second is growing corporate obsequiousness to the Chinese state, fueled by ordinary greed.


----------



## FeXL

More from your moral & intellectual superiors.

Rowan Farrow: NBC News Chief Andy Lack Was "Unrelenting" -- That Is, Pressuring, Harassing -- When Pursuing Subordinates to Sleep With His Ugly Fat Ass



> The nation has been thrown into four years of a paroxysmal war between the sexes all due to the actions of ten or twelve mostly leftwing media men.
> 
> NBC News chief Andrew Lack -- once accused of mishandling sexual harassment complaints at the Peacock Network -- preyed on female underlings and pursued sexual relationships with them, according to one of his alleged victims.​


----------



## eMacMan




----------



## FeXL

Maybe Megyn Kelly Can Put In A Good Word For Him Somewhere



> @TheLastRefuge2
> 
> Shep Smith’s “me or him” threat to Fox over Tucker Carlson appears to have back-fired.
> 
> Shep out, Tucker remains.​
> Media Matters hardest hit.


:clap::clap::clap:

Go, TuCa!!!


----------



## FeXL

Steven Crowder Claims YouTube Is Selectively Censoring Tulsi Gabbard



> On Tuesday, Blaze personality and “Louder With Crowder” host Steven Crowder went live on his YouTube channel to present evidence he believes shows YouTube and Google censoring 2020 Democratic presidential candidate Tulsi Gabbard and removing her videos and YouTube channel from American search results at key times.
> 
> Crowder, who came across the evidence as a result of his prior dealings with YouTube — including enduring a coordinated attack on his ability to monetize his channel, pushed by Vox Media — claims that, following former Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton’s attacks on Gabbard, Friday, YouTube throttled Gabbard’s channel, removing it from American search results, even though the channel and videos remained visible in other countries.


Related:

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> NYT just stealth edited the original story about Hillary Clinton to claim that she didnt say the Russians were grooming Tulsi But that Republicans were
> 
> There is no correction, no notice, this was done quietly
> 
> original story – https://t.co/DV3bGJ2oot pic.twitter.com/2GIx1cKoBW
> 
> — Tim Pool (@Timcast) October 23, 2019​


First comment nails it.


----------



## FeXL

The Liberal "MSNBC Republican" Washington Examiner Breaks the Sacred Journalistic Rule, Printing OFF THE RECORD Comments and Then Lying About It to Get Twitter Clicks and Maybe Some Liberal Media Gigs



> This earns the death penalty for this sister-publication and now spiritual successor to the MSNBC "Republican Weekly Standard.
> 
> The billionaire owner wants reach and influence? Well, just wait until 90% of all conservatives impose a complete and total boycott.
> 
> Not another link. If absolutely forced to, I will quote them briefly and note I got it from the "W.Ex." or something.
> 
> But no links.


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> This is apparently real.


And

Washington Post Obit on Terrorist Leader and Butcher Al-Baghdadi:
"Austere Religious Scholar at Helm of of Islamic State Dies at 48"



> No, that's not a joke. That's real.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Washington Post Obit on Terrorist Leader and Butcher Al-Baghdadi:
> "Austere Religious Scholar at Helm of of Islamic State Dies at 48"



Not sure how may times Baghdadi has been killed or died, but I am sure it is at least half a dozen. He seems to die whenever it is politically expedient.

I think we can call this claim as reliable as previous reports.


----------



## Macfury

eMacMan said:


> Not sure how may times Baghdadi has been killed or died, but I am sure it is at least half a dozen. He seems to die whenever it is politically expedient.
> 
> I think we can call this claim as reliable as previous reports.


I was never even strong on the so-called killing of Osama Bin Laden, carefully hidden in a top-secret suburb. Throwing his body in the ocean within hours wasn't much of a confidence builder.


----------



## FeXL

Washington Post Columnist: Blowing Up Three Children With A Suicide Vest Proves Baghdadi Wasn’t A Coward



> The Washington Post columnist Max Boot penned an opinion piece insinuating blowing up three children with a suicide vest proves ISIS Leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi was not a coward.
> 
> “Trump could not have heard ‘whimpering and crying’ because there was no audio, and Esper and Milley refused to confirm those details. *The assertion that Baghdadi died as a coward was contradicted by the fact that rather than be captured he blew himself up,” Boot wrote.*


More:



> Regardless of whether Trump heard whimpering or crying, Baghdadi did, in fact, die a coward. He took three young children with him as he fled American soldiers, likely in hopes that they would deter an attack, and then detonated his own suicide vest while they were all cornered in a dead-end tunnel. Risking and taking the lives of three, innocent children is cowardly.


----------



## FeXL

What Timing! Katie Hill Gets Into Trouble for Her "Throuple" Lifestyle and CBS Is Right There to Promote "Triad" Relationships and Claim They're "Families"



> Remember when Clinton lied and then we had months of "Everyone Lies" pieces?
> 
> Well, here's CBS with a Everybody Has a Triad Monogamous Relationship piece.
> 
> This was actually published over the weekend -- before Hill resigned.
> 
> "One big orgy." That's the stereotype about the lifestyle of consensual non-monogamy — an arrangement where committed partners openly agree to have sexual relationships with other people.
> 
> But people who have practiced non-monogamy for years say it's not all wild sex -- or even all that wild. It takes a lot of work, and it carries a lot of stigma. There can be serious consequences for the family life and even careers of those involved.
> 
> "Many people are trying to create families in different kinds of ways. And a lot of people see that as dangerous," Diana Adams, a Brooklyn-based lawyer who represents polyamorous families, says in the CBSN Originals documentary, "Non-monogamy."
> 
> She advises clients in non-monogamous relationships to be careful about telling their employers. She's seen some lose their jobs over it.​


----------



## FeXL

Lies, lies, lies...

Report: NY Times Sat On Evidence Debunking Elizabeth Warren Pregnancy Firing Claim



> In early October, the Washington Free Beacon broke the story that county records disproved the pregnancy discrimination claim repeatedly made by Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA).
> 
> The _National Review_ is now reporting that a _New York Times_ reporter received these documents on April 10th and sat on the story. It’s not clear whether or not he pitched this story to either the _Wall Street Journal_ or the _New York Times_.


And

New York Times Reporter Had Public Records Proving Elizabeth Warren's Claim About Being Fired Due to Pregnancy False, But Refused to Report It



> And the left fights for _more_ gate-keeping by social media monopolies to censor stories they deem "false" or "misleading."
> 
> But you can see they think any story that hurts Democrats or socialism is false or misleading, because it diverts people away from their Glorious Socialist Future.
> 
> If the left had its way, the Free Beacon would not have been permitted to run their story.
> 
> This is an attempt at actual totalitarianism. They want to do it. The social media monopolists want to do it too.
> 
> They're just not sure they can get away with it yet.


----------



## FeXL

NBC Renews Contract of News President and Suspected Lauer-Enabler/Weinstein-Protector Noah Oppenheim



> On Friday, Rachel Maddow says she has independently confirmed that NBC told Rowan Farrow to "pause" (meaning "kill") his Harvey Weinstein reporting.
> 
> Rachel Maddow said that she and her staff have "independently confirmed" that NBC News executives told Ronan Farrow to put a "pause in any new reporting" on Harvey Weinstein, backing up a claim he makes in his new book Catch and Kill.
> 
> Maddow devoted her monologue on her MSNBC show on Friday to Farrow’s book, before he joined her as one of her guests.
> 
> "We have independently confirmed that NBC News did that," Maddow told viewers. "That that did happen. He was told to pause his reporting."
> 
> ...
> 
> She also addressed another one of Farrow's claims -- that "there was a pattern at the company in terms of women making allegations against Matt Lauer and of being paid off and signing away their rights to speak about it, all before he was fired."
> 
> She said that while NBC News denies this, "as we can tell, there has never been an independent investigation of that."​


----------



## FeXL

Goodgoodgood.

Lin Wood: Our $250 Million Lawsuit Against CNN is Full Speed Ahead



> Trial court just entered an Order in Nicholas Sandmann v. CNN allowing the case to move forward to discovery phase. A full factual record can now be developed. We continue our journey down the road to achieve justice for Nicholas. @ToddMcMurtry
> — Lin Wood (@LLinWood) October 30, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Leaked Insider Recording From ABC News Reveals Network Executives Killed Bombshell Story Implicating Jeffrey Epstein



> “I’ve Had This Story for Three Years… (ABC) Would Not Put It on The Air” says Good Morning America Breaking News Anchor, and 20/20 Co-Anchor Amy Robach. “It Was Unbelievable… We Had – Clinton, We Had Everything…”


Pernicious vermin... tptptptp

Jeffrey Epstein’s Death: The Plot Thickens



> Dr. Michael Baden, the noted forensic pathologist and former chief medical examiner for New York City, recently appeared on Fox and Friends to discuss the death of alleged sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein. At the request of the decedent’s brother, Baden observed Epstein’s autopsy and is investigating the circumstances under which the accused died while in federal custody at the Metropolitan Correctional Center in Manhattan.
> 
> ...
> 
> In his televised remarks, Baden stated that, rather than hanging, the findings at autopsy were more consistent with “ligature homicidal strangulation.” As described by Baden, Epstein was “allegedly found hanging by a homemade ligature of sheets.” But autopsy disclosed three fractures of the thyroid cartilage and the hyoid bone (a horseshoe-shaped bone in the anterior midline of the neck between the chin and the thyroid cartilage). According to Baden, such fractures “are very unusual for suicide and are more indicative of homicidal strangulation.”


----------



## FeXL

ABC News Says Epstein Bombshell Didn’t Satisfy Its ‘Standards,’ Ran Unfounded Allegations on Kavanaugh



> ABC News released a statement following the damning Project Veritas video that suggested it quashed a massive story on billionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein, claiming the story did not meet its’ “standards.”
> 
> Yet the network did not appear to apply its so-called standards in the case of Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh, eagerly providing a platform for the unfounded allegations of sexual assault against the then-nominee.
> 
> Both ABC News and Amy Robach released statements following the emergence of a video showing an irritated Robach suggesting the network quashed a bombshell interview with an Epstein accuser who had, according to Robach, “pictures” and “everything.”


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> No stone unturned: _ABC Pursuing Whistleblower’s Identity_
> 
> No, not that whistleblower.
> 
> Update.
> 
> Oh good. The person who let us know ABC had been sitting on the Epstein story for years has been punished.
> 
> Finally, some accountability. https://t.co/TbtLLYuZff
> 
> — Frank J. Fleming (@IMAO_) November 7, 2019​


<snort>


----------



## FeXL

Related:

Daily Caller: CBS Has Fired the Employee Who Leaked ABC's Robach Video



> Wow, it seems like the media believes in firing people who leak.
> 
> This cannot be -- all I hear from them is that Trump must keep on all the Obama embeds and Deep Staters leaking phone calls of foreign leaders.
> 
> And yet here's ABC asking CBS to fire an employee because he, allegedly, leaked something embarrassing to ABC?
> 
> And here's CBS agreeing? _Colluding_, if you will, with an organization that it is not supposed to be coordinating with?


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> Related:
> 
> Daily Caller: CBS Has Fired the Employee Who Leaked ABC's Robach Video


Yep only one whistle blower has escaped being mercilessly hunted. That one is the Deep State source of the Trump-Ukraine leaks.

The fact that his/her name is not all over the lamestream might well indicate the entire story is bogus.


----------



## Beej

CBS/ABC allegedly fired the wrong person. Maybe they should have put some sort of investigative journalist on the story, like when CNN hunted down the guy who shared a Trump-CNN edited wrestling video. That was their top talent at work.


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> CBS/ABC allegedly fired the wrong person. Maybe they should have put some sort of investigative journalist on the story, like when CNN hunted down the guy who shared a Trump-CNN edited wrestling video. That was their top talent at work.


*SNORT* :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Briefing: Inside the Mainstream Media's Sexual Predator Protection Racket



> The mainstream media (news and entertainment) in this country have spent the past three years caterwauling about President Trump's treatment of them. They bristle at the merest suggestion that they have been derelict in their duty.
> 
> In their telling of the story, they are brave souls, the lone purveyors of truth, and the only things standing between ORANGE MAN BAD and the utter demise of the Republic.
> 
> In reality, it turns out that they're just a bunch of depraved sexual predator and pervert protectors.


----------



## FeXL

ABC, Which Covered Up for Pedophile for Years, Now In All Hands On Deck Frenzy to Find Identity of Their Own Whistleblower



> The last person they believed -- incorrectly -- to be the whistleblower, they rushed to get fired at their supposed competitor, CBS.
> 
> So they're certainly looking to give the real whistleblower the punishment that they protected Jeffrey Epstein from.
> 
> They're all corrupt and they're all in league.
> 
> ABC bigwigs are going potty to find the identity of the leaker behind the Amy Robach tape -- after the alleged source posted a letter online slamming the network under the name "Ignotus," a wizard from the "Harry Potter" franchise.​
> Oh for the love of everything holy, _read another book._
> 
> In addition to having been mentioned by Harry Potter, "ignotus" simply means "unknown" in Latin. Ever hear of it, ignorant dummy dum-dums?
> 
> Do you think maybe this Harry Potter got the word from Latin, or the other way around?
> 
> Seriously, read a book -- read anything -- you alleged media geniuses.


_Just about_ enough snark there...


----------



## FeXL

The iron...

Ashe Schow: The Washington Post Pushes the "Gender Gap" Hoax. But It Turns Out, the Washington Post is Right-- There Is a Huge Gender Pay Gap at _the Washington Post_



> You don't say.
> 
> The loudest voices pushing the gender wage gap myth often fail to adhere to their own standards. The latest example comes from The Washington Post, which, other than some decent fact checks on the subject from Glenn Kessler, continues to insist the pay gap is real and due to discrimination against women.
> 
> A report from the Post’s union, however, shows that the legacy media outlet has its own gender wage gap problem. The report found that the median pay for women working at the Post is $91,816, while the median pay for men is $109,928...
> 
> ...
> 
> The union, or guild, then broke down the median salaries of Post employees by gender and race. The median salaries for white men ($111,035) and black men ($99,931) were higher than the median salary of white women ($95,780). At the bottom of the list were black women ($87,808), Latino women ($80,250) and women of two or more races ($75,000) or an undisclosed race ($73,000).​
> Racist too?!
> 
> How... completely utterly expected.


Shocka.


----------



## FeXL

Megyn Kelly Is Interviewing the Woman ABC Lobbied CBS to Fire -- to Deplatform from Employment -- and She Might Ask Why ABC Is So Keen on Protecting Jeffrey Epstein But Going After Her



> Just two days ago, whistleblowers were sacred, and now they're filthy traitors you should get excluded from employment and society generally and try to compel them to commit suicide.
> 
> In much the same way that Jeffrey Epstein did not commit suicide.
> 
> The Narrative changes so quickly these days, and often flips and flops back and forth many times in the same day!


Curious, that.


----------



## FeXL

You wanted some good news, Dr.G.? Here it is!

Learn To Code



> @SeanCraig – Canadian Media Guild confirms that layoff notices were given to an unspecified number of staff at CBC News yesterday. In a memo, CBC News editor-in-chief Jennifer McGuire cited “a decrease to the CBC News operating budget this fiscal year.”
> 
> Related.
> 
> What a stupid headline. One hypocritical irrelevant complaint and @CBCNorth gives it a headline?
> 
> I am VERY actively invested in the @YukonGov territory – I know that the folks up there are VERY interested in thoughtful dialogue – FN and all others alike.#StupidHeadline https://t.co/8KujTfyTiS
> 
> — * W. Brett Wilson * (@WBrettWilson) November 15, 2019​


35 fewer "journalistic" hacks with their noses up Groper McBlackface's butt?

It's a start! :clap::clap::clap:

A billion+ $$$/year just don't buy what it used to. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Having a battle of wits with the former Paper of Record is like having a battle with an unarmed man...

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> The New York Times published a distorted and factually incorrect story on the front page of the Sunday, November 17 edition concerning FedEx and our billions of dollars of tax payments and billions of dollars of investments in the U.S. economy. Pertinent to this outrageous distortion of the truth is the fact that unlike FedEx, the New York Times paid *zero* federal income tax in 2017 on earnings of $111 million, and only $30 million in 2018 – 18% of their pretax book income. Also in 2018 the New York Times cut their capital investments nearly in half to $57 million, which equates to a rounding error when compared to the $6 billion of capital that FedEx invested in the U.S. economy during that same year.
> 
> I hereby challenge A.G. Sulzberger, publisher of the New York Times and the business section editor to a public debate in Washington, DC with me and the FedEx corporate vice president of tax. The focus of the debate should be federal tax policy and the relative societal benefits of business investments and the enormous intended benefits to the United States economy, especially lower and middle class wage earners.
> 
> I look forward to promptly hearing from Mr. Sulzberger and scheduling this open event to bring further public awareness of the facts related to these important issues.


----------



## FeXL

Further from the compassionate, intellectual, left...

The Morning Rant

(about halfway down the page)



> *Wait, Nine Family Members Have Been Massacred, And The NY Times Wants To Complain About Their Religion?*
> 
> The brutal killing of 9 members of an American family in northern Mexico on Monday highlights the long history of religious fundamentalist settlers in the region. Our religion reporter, Elizabeth Dias, details their history back to the early 20th century. https://t.co/rfvtzdTN9i
> — The New York Times (@nytimes) November 5, 2019​


Links' bold.

Suspect Arrested in Mexico Massacre;
New York Times: Maybe The Murdered Women and Children Were Colonizers Who Deserved To Be Butchered



> It's very possible this guy was picked up nearly at random so that Mexico could claim "We got him" while protecting the cartels actually responsible.
> 
> One person was in custody Wednesday but many questions remained unanswered surrounding the brutal massacre that took the lives of nine family members in northern Mexico.
> 
> Monday's slaughter was carried out by cartel gunmen who ambushed three SUVs along a dirt road in an attack that left one vehicle a burned-out, bullet-riddled hulk. Three women and six children died in the carnage.​


LATimes Agrees: Yeah, Those Mormon Colonizers and Their Children Probably Deserved a South-of-the-Border Social Justice Lynching
Plus, All Signs Point to Epstein Did Not Kill Himself



> U.S. victims in Mexico massacre were tied to family with a long history of violence https://t.co/tNUdw20wKx
> — Los Angeles Times (@latimes) November 6, 2019​



And Now AP: Mormons Killed in Mexico Deserved It Because Of Mormon History of Polygamy



> This is... absolutely disgusting.
> 
> And they're all on the same page.
> 
> They cannot stop writing articles claiming that White Colonizers need to be slaughtered by the Oppressed Brown Resistance.
> 
> They've now deleted this tweet, but this is what it said:
> 
> @APWestRegion APWestRegion
> 
> The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints is forced to confront its history of polygamy after nine women and children from a Mormon offshoot where some practice plural marriage died in a cartel ambush in Mexico.​


Now, I got no love for the LDS, especially the fundamentalist polygamous branches, but...seriously?


----------



## FeXL

NBC: Ha-Ha, Conservatives Reported the Story about the Founder of Burisma Being "Indicted," and He Totally Wasn't
Ukranian Translator: The Press Conference Says a "Sworn Statement of Suspicion" Has Been Issued Against the Burisma Founder



> You tell me: Who's doing their best to actually report the news?
> 
> Here's the chuckleheads at NBC, who still aren't reporting this story, except as a partisan "Gotcha" about conservative websites.
> 
> A misleading claim about the head of the Ukrainian energy company at the heart of the House impeachment inquiry went viral across conservative pockets of social media Wednesday, receiving hundreds of thousands of retweets and shares from some of the president’s most ardent online supporters.
> 
> The incorrect story, first disseminated by the finance blog ZeroHedge, claimed that Mykola Zlochevsky, the head of Burisma, a Ukrainian energy company, had been indicted over money laundering related to the Biden family. Hunter Biden, son of former Vice President Joe Biden, was previously on Burisma’s board of directors.
> 
> In fact, there was no announcement of an indictment.​
> But Jack Posobiec contacted a Ukranian speaker to translate the press conference that's going on right now (or went on a short time ago), and she said the prosecutor had a said a "signed notice of suspicion" had been issued.


----------



## Macfury

Good news for Joe Biden...I guess??


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> But Jack Posobiec contacted a Ukranian speaker to translate the press conference


The blogger should note that the translator is Posobiec's wife. 

This one is still up in the air. I'm more entertained by the alleged baby Biden, for now.


----------



## FeXL

Beej said:


> I'm more entertained by the alleged baby Biden, for now.


Ask & ye shall receive!

Breaking: DNA Test Establishes That the Baby Hunter Biden Denies Is His Is In Fact His



> A guy who lies and lies and denies the paternity of his child certainly would never use his political connections to Pappy Biden to grift favors for the company paying his unqualified ass $80,000 per month.
> 
> DNA testing has established, "with scientific certainty," that Hunter Biden is the father of an Arkansas baby, according to a motion filed Wednesday in Independence County on behalf of the child’s mother, Lunden Alexis Roberts.
> 
> Biden, son of former vice president Joe Biden, "is not expected to challenge the results of the DNA test or the testing process," the filing states.​


More:

Say It Isn’t So, Joe!



> Democrats went from #BelieveAllWomen to “PROVEITBITCH” so fast we didn’t even notice: _A DNA test reveals Hunter Biden fathered a baby with another woman while he was dating his brother’s widow_
> 
> The Dem who wishes Joe Biden congratulations on his newest grandchild at the debate tonight instantly wins this is the rule
> 
> — Comfortably Smug (@ComfortablySmug) November 20, 2019​


----------



## FeXL

Further on the above.

LOL: Trump Campaign Congratulates Joe Biden After DNA Confirms Hunter Biden Fathered Child



> The Trump campaign cordially congratulated Joe Biden on Twitter when news of the DNA results was first reported.
> 
> Congratulations, Joe Biden! https://t.co/byIxFUyujm
> — Team Trump (@TeamTrump) November 20, 2019​


:clap::lmao::clap::clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## FeXL

AP Publishes Story Noting That 100,000 Migrant Children are In Detention, Pinning This on Trump;
Then They "Retract" The Story When They Learn This Figure is from 2015, and Therefore Not "News" Because It's Not Helpful to Democrats



> Brave firefighters who need to be spat on in public.
> 
> The story's still true -- they're just retracting it because it fails to advance the political interests they're in the business of advancing.
> 
> Wouldn't want any context about _Obama's_ detention policies cluttering up the narrative, huh, AP?


----------



## FeXL

$600 million jes' don't buy what it used to...

Deep Impact



> Careers in coding beckon;
> 
> “We are going digital-only outside of Ontario as more and more of our commuter readers are using their smartphones, laptops and tablets to access their news on their way to and from work,” Torstar said in a statement to CityNews.
> 
> “This trend, coupled with a corresponding decline in print advertising volumes, has decreased the need for a free daily commuter newspaper in these cities.”
> 
> The closure will result in 73 job losses.
> 
> In October Torstar announced that it was suspending its quarterly dividend after reporting a quarterly loss of $40.9 million. Torstar stock, which soared to over $30 back in January 2004, has fallen to .50 cents.​


----------



## FeXL

Smell the "Professional" Journalism...



> ...before it completely disappears...


More:



> Amazing that Trump was able to lock up that many kids when Obama was president. Truly the most powerful man of our time.​


----------



## FeXL

Far-Left Guardian, Julia Wong Deliberately Omit Key Facts in Piece Smearing Breitbart



> In a breach of journalistic ethics, Julia Wong from the far-left British newspaper _Guardian_ deliberately omitted key facts in a recently published smear job of Breitbart News and is refusing to come clean about the article, including the decision to allow the discredited Southern Poverty Law Center to make disparaging claims while leaving out Breitbart’s responses.


Ah, the Grunion...


----------



## FeXL

You can't make this stuff up...

Fusion Nat Bertrand Writes in Politico That a Previous Article -- Published in Politico Itself! -- is a "Conspiracy Theory" with "No Evidence"



> On January 11, 2017 -- one day before the Clapper/Tapper ring would execute the plan to give the fake dossier a "news hook" -- Ken Vogel and David Stern reported for Politico that Ukranian officials had interfered with the US elections -- on Hillary Clinton's side.
> 
> Donald Trump wasn’t the only presidential candidate whose campaign was boosted by officials of a former Soviet bloc country.
> 
> Ukrainian government officials tried to help Hillary Clinton and undermine Trump by publicly questioning his fitness for office. They also disseminated documents implicating a top Trump aide in corruption and suggested they were investigating the matter, only to back away after the election. And they helped Clinton’s allies research damaging information on Trump and his advisers, a Politico investigation found.​


----------



## FeXL

The Morning Briefing: Inside the Mainstream Media's Sexual Predator Protection Racket



> The mainstream media (news and entertainment) in this country have spent the past three years caterwauling about President Trump's treatment of them. They bristle at the merest suggestion that they have been derelict in their duty.
> 
> In their telling of the story, they are brave souls, the lone purveyors of truth, and the only things standing between ORANGE MAN BAD and the utter demise of the Republic.
> 
> In reality, it turns out that they're just a bunch of depraved sexual predator and pervert protectors.
> 
> The revelation that ABC News sat on the sordid Jeffrey Epstein story is shocking enough on its own, but it's merely the latest in distressing tale of Big Three Network entertainment and news divisions running interference for predators.
> 
> Amy Robach's backtracking, cover her you-know-what statement recycled the same "didn't meet our standards" nonsense that NBC used to excuse themselves for burying Ronan Farrow's reporting on Harvey Weinstein.


----------



## Beej

FeXL said:


> Ah, the Grunion...


For fans of the Guardian
Guardian Meme Generator


----------



## FeXL

A billion bucks plus buys a lot of brand loyalty...

CBC’s fake news checker kept misinformation up after being corrected



> _The Post Millennial_ has reached out to Yates to ask why the post was kept up even after being informed that he was spreading misinformation. this is especially significant considering that his job involves spotting misinformation and in turn keeping the public informed on behalf of the public broadcaster.


----------



## FeXL

This is my schadenfreude smile—> 

Amidst "Historic" Impeachment Operation, CNN Ratings Hit Three Year High
Whoops, I Meant a Three Year Low



> Wait I thought this was historic.
> 
> Shouldn't a historic television pageant be good for the ratings of CNN, the Orange Man Bad network?
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> CNN posted its lowest primetime ratings in three years over the Thanksgiving holidays, while Fox News posted higher ratings than CNN and MSNBC combined.
> 
> ...
> 
> It was CNN's worst primetime week in three years, and its worst week among the 25-54 demographic.​


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Wah...

Reporters Enraged Over Media Portrayal in ‘Richard Jewell’



> Media figures are outraged over the upcoming Clint Eastwood film _Richard Jewell_, blasting its negative portrayal of the journalists that upended the title character's life in 1996.
> 
> Reviewers and reporters are slamming the film as misogynistic and even "Trumpian," while the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_ sent a letter demanding the movie include a disclaimer stating that its portrayal of former police reporter Kathy Scruggs reportedly trading sexual favors for a story on Jewell is false.


Related:

Warner Bros Backs Eastwood Film, Unloads On Newspaper Threatening Lawsuit



> Warner Bros. isn’t taking the Atlanta Journal-Constitution’s threat of a defamation lawsuit lying down.
> 
> Clint Eastwood’s newest film, “Richard Jewell,” tells the historically based story of a security guard who saved people’s lives upon discovering a pipe bomb in Atlanta’s Centennial Olympic Park during the 1996 Summer Olympics but went from hero to public villain after a reckless media reported that he had become the FBI’s top suspect. One of the media outlets which helped spread the false claim that Jewell was responsible for the bombing was The Atlanta Journal-Constitution.


----------



## FeXL

Surprise! CNN and MSNBC, Which Have Covered Every Moment of the Fake Impeachment Hearings, Absolutely Refuse to Air the Horowitz Testimony



> Incredible.
> 
> CNN and MSNBC stopped following the IG hearing after about 30 minutes, and both refused to cover the opening statements by Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C. The decision does not align with the recent live hearing coverage standard both networks have held for the last few months, giving endless air time to the impeachment hearings lead by Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif, and Rep. Jerry Nadler.​


----------



## FeXL

Reckoning: Techno_Fog Posts Thread Quoting the Tweets of Those In the Media (Including the Fake Conservative AEI Media) Who Perpetrated Comey's and Schiff's Lies on the Public For Three Grueling Years



> I'm not going to post them all -- there are a lot of bad actors, obviously -- but you can scroll through the Hall of Shame here.
> 
> Much of this has to do with the lie that the Steel "dossier" wasn't even part of the FISA application. Horowitz reports this is false -- the "dossier" was "central and essential" to the FISA warrant. A previous warrant application _without_ the Steele lies had been rejected.
> 
> Schiff and the Deep Staters knew that the Steele dossier was a lie, but used it to get a warrant anyway -- requiring them to later deny that the Steele dossier had been included in the FISA application.
> 
> And there were a lot of Fusion Kens and Fusion Nats in the media willing -- nay, eager! -- to lie and lie to the public about this.
> 
> Others stake their journalistic reputations on the claim that _most of the Steele dossier has been "verified"!_
> 
> And they still haven't issued any retractions for their lies, _and they never will._


----------



## FeXL

When even the prior "Paper of Record" is getting shredded...

‘Blew This Story’: Even Liberal Writers Are Shredding The New York Times’ Reporting On Trump’s Anti-Semitism Executive



> New York Times reporters butchered a story Tuesday night on a forthcoming executive order from President Donald Trump addressing anti-Semitism on college campuses.
> 
> The story, which quickly went viral on Twitter, suggested Trump was redefining Jewish-Americans as a separate nationality, leading some Trump critics to draw comparisons between the president and Hitler. “It smacks not only of what happened in the Soviet Union but also Nazi Germany,” Democratic Conn. Sen. Richard Blumenthal said on CNN Wednesday morning.


----------



## FeXL

Why is everyone pretending reporters never sleep with sources? The Twitter reaction to _Richard Jewell_ is completely expected and completely contrived.



> The excuse for going after Eastwood this time is the portrayal of Kathy Scruggs, the reporter for the Atlanta-Journal Constitution whose work targeted Jewell for the bombing. In the film, there’s a scene apparently (I say apparently because, much like Joker, a swath of journalists are jumping to conclusions on the content of the film rather than waiting to see it, of course) where the Scruggs character, played by Olivia Wilde, hints at offering sexual favors to an FBI source in return for details regarding Jewell and the case.


More:



> Susan Fowler, an opinion editor at the New York Times tweeted ‘The whole “female journalist sleeps with a source for a scoop” trope doesn’t even make any sense tbh like what does Hollywood think journalism is???’ By the end of the night on Monday, ‘Eastwood’ was the top trend in the United States.
> 
> Susan Fowler apparently doesn’t read her own newspaper, which just last year reported on the three-year affair between (surprise), New York Times reporter Ali Watkins and James Wolfe, a senior aide to the Senate Intelligence Committee, and a frequent source for her stories. In October of this year, an employee of the United States Defense Intelligence Agency was arrested for leaking classified material to two reporters, one of which he was involved in a romantic relationship with (this was allegedly CNBC reporter Amanda Macias.) It should be noted that both Watkins and Macias are still employed by the Times and CNBC. *Not only does it appear the practice of sleeping with sources for information is more than a mere trope, it seems it’s something not punished by newsrooms.*


'Course not! Whatever it takes to push that ol' Prog narrative.


----------



## FeXL

Pomposity? Insularity? Elitism? Take Your Pick! It's A NYT Trifecta Of Assholishness



> Wine is a beverage, meant to be drunk and enjoyed. It isn't a virtue-signalling device or a talisman to ward off yahoos who drink beer and shoot guns. And a big reason why wine is better than ever is modern technology, modern farming techniques, and tremendous improvements in wine making. That is driven by the (relatively) free market in wine, which allows producers to satisfy particular demands without onerous regulations.
> 
> The proof is in the bottle, not on the label. If the wine tastes good and is priced for the perceived quality, people will buy, and labels be damned.
> 
> But that's not good enough for the vaunted NYT, which has never seen a mass-market product it doesn't love to mock.


----------



## FeXL

Kinda brings a tear to your eye, donit...

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> As Fox News’ Howard Kurtz explained in December 2018, establishment media journalists weren’t just bitter about the event’s cancellation because of their turbulent relationship with Trump. Kurtz noted that reporters looked forward to the extravagance of the party every year.


So, it's really all about the extravagance...

More:



> “The annual Christmas-season gathering was a significant perk for those covering the White House, as well as other Washington reporters, anchors and commentators, *and New York media executives would regularly fly in for the occasion*,” Kurtz wrote.


Bold mine.

Just think about all the emissions Trump is saving!

Further:



> Luke Zaleski, legal affairs editor for the mass media company Condé Nast, used the lack of a Christmas party for the media to argue Trump is turning America into a “dictatorship.”
> 
> “Every day. In every way. Trump destroys American institutions while wrapping himself in warped populism and lurching toward dictatorship,” he tweeted.
> 
> “_f it gets much worse it won’t be reecoverable. In fact it might be over already. Just a question of how badly he will cheat in the election.”_


_

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:_


----------



## FeXL

Surprise! George Conway, Steve Schmidt, and John Weaver Have All Previously Renounced Their Republican Party Membership (At Least Once Each!); But Of Course Now All Claim, In the NYT, to be "Republicans" Who Favor Impeachment



> This is why David French and Jonah Goldberg haven't formally renounced yet -- they know they can do more damage pretending to be Republicans.
> 
> The New York Times -- *allegedly a "newspaper"* -- eagerly joined this deception and lied to the public about what these "men" support.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

CNN's Democrat Hacktivist Jeffrey Toobin: I Don't Believe CNN's Polls



> I blame RUSSIAN BOTS for skewing the polls.
> 
> Toobin simply refused to believe the results of CNN's own poll showing a rather dramatic drop in Democrat support for impeachment: from 90% down to 77%.
> 
> Note Alisyn Camerota trying to downplay the drop, claiming Democrat support for impeachment had merely softened "a little bit." Thirteen percent ain't little, Alisyn! If President Trump's numbers had declined by the same amount, you'd be clamoring about his "collapse!"
> 
> "I don’t believe that poll for one second, the 90 to 77%. I don’t believe it. It makes no sense that that number would change like that . . . David, that poll is wrong.* Just because I said so, okay?"*
> 
> Toobin stopped just short of stamping his feet, banging his fists, and knocking over his Lego tower.
> 
> The David in question was CNN political director David Chalian, who defended his own poll:
> 
> "I don’t know what's not to believe. You call people on the telephone, you get their information. You pop out a survey. This is what those that we polled told us."​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL

CNN's Council of Geniuses Tut-Tuts at Justice Gorsuch Appearing for an Interview on Fox, Not Bothering to Do Any Research (Which Would Have Revealed that Gorsuch Appeared on CNN Three Months Earlier, With No Complaints from CNN)



> *Your Intellectual Betters, it turns out, are f***ing morons.*
> 
> Justice Gorsuch gave an interview to Ainsley Earhardt on Fox & Friends this morning. The Justice was clearly doing the interview to promote his book which was published in September. But his decision to appear on Fox & Friends raised concern among some, including CNN’s Brian Stelter:
> 
> Justice Neil Gorsuch is on "Fox & Friends" right now. The Q: How is it appropriate for a Supreme Court justice to try to goose sales of his three-month-old book by chatting on one of the most partisan shows on TV?
> — Brian Stelter (@brianstelter) December 17, 2019​
> Stelter’s concern about partisanship is misplaced for a couple of reasons. First, the interview with Earhardt was a pretty straight affair asking the judge about his perspective on the law. There is even a segment of the interview in which Gorsuch emphasizes that he and his fellow justices rise above partisanship in their personal relationships with one another. Secondly, Gorsuch previously appeared on CNN for the same purpose, to promote his book. You can see his interview here.​


Bold mine.

No argument...


----------



## FeXL

CNN BAFFLED! Network Grasping for Explanations As to Why Its New Poll Shows "Massive Movement" in Favor of Trump



> Oooooh, premature gloating is TIGHT!
> 
> "Massive movement" in Trump's direction.
> 
> Alisyn Camerota is -- get this! -- confused by simple words.
> 
> Harry Enten explains on CNN that Trump is suddenly surging in the general election polls.
> 
> Alisyn Camerota responds, “*Do we have any sense* why?”
> 
> 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂
> pic.twitter.com/gOFEjcN09o
> — Eddie Zipperer (@EddieZipperer) December 20, 2019​


Bold mine.

Nope. Zero...


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> CNN BAFFLED! Network Grasping for Explanations As to Why Its New Poll Shows "Massive Movement" in Favor of Trump
> Bold mine.
> 
> Nope. Zero...


Should be obvious. The Democrypts have so little faith they can field a candidate worthy of the office that they are attempting a coup against the president. 

The polls are simply an indicator that the electorate is beyond fed up with back door politics.


----------



## FeXL

Drugs...

NYT/CNBC "Journalist" John Harwood: The Media Is Too Biased In Favor of Trump and Republicans



> This being a public spectacle of self-humiliation, Tater was of course involved.
> 
> In another blatant display of media bias masquerading as uncomfortably frank objectivity, CNBC editor-at-large John Harwood declared the GOP to be "fundamentally broken" and lamented how journalists are being supposedly too fair in their coverage of the party.​


----------



## FeXL

Your tax $$$ at work.

CBC Cuts Donald Trump's 'Home Alone 2' Cameo Out of Broadcast



> That's right, ComicBook.com reports that CBC edited out Donald Trump's cameo from the 1992 movie. And people watching it were quick to report the suspicious omission on social media. Some were outraged, and the snowflakes were thrilled.


Related:

Canadian Broadcasting Corporation Removes Trump Scene from ‘Home Alone 2’



> A 10-second cameo scene in Home Alone 2: Lost in New York — which shows Donald Trump giving Kevin McCallister (played by Macaulay Culkin) directions to the hotel lobby — has been removed by Canadian Broadcaster Corporation (CBC).


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> Those close to Huffpost editors say Huffpost has no editors.


----------



## FeXL

When Will Rachel Maddow Be Fired?



> There’s no getting around the fact – no matter how much one wants to – that Rachel @Maddow’s performance on Russiagate was one of the most paranoid, unhinged and fact-free debacles of sustained media propaganda, fear-mongering, conspiracy-mongering and deceit in many years: https://t.co/wvXGpBOerS
> 
> — Glenn Greenwald (@ggreenwald) December 28, 2019​


Too polite by half.


----------



## FeXL

Interlopers Alert: NBC News Says Antisemitic Attacks Are Caused by Pushy Jews Moving Into Neighborhoods Where They're Not Wanted
NBC Deletes Tweet Without Apology; Now Says "Anti-Semitism grows in Jewish communities"



> Interesting theory from the alt-right fake news Russian bot network NBC.
> 
> With the expansion of Orthodox communities outside NYC has come civic sparring, and some fear the recent violence may be an outgrowth of that conflict. https://t.co/IG9WkdSoi6
> — NBC New York (@NBCNewYork) January 2, 2020


More:



> Say, remember when attempting to fence out New Minority Entrants into a neighborhood was called "redlining" and considered a crime, rather than a justification for violence?


Further:



> "What some call anti-semitic rhetoric" = blacks beating Jews in the street while calling them Jews, and shooting up Jewish markets murdering people with anti-Jewish rhetoric in their cars
> 
> Some call it this.
> 
> Others have a more _nuanced_ take.


Let's talk that _nuance_ some!:

Liberal Media and Twitter Blue Checkmarks: The Unceasing and Ever-Escalating Problem of Black Terrorism Against Jews Is... a Complicated Issue With a Great Deal of Nuance and Fault on All Sides



> Oh.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> It wasn't complicated in the handful of instances in which a white person committed acts of barbarity.
> 
> But now... so much _nuance_, eh?


----------



## FeXL

Washington Post: Terrorist Mastermind Suleimani Was a "Revered Military Leader"



> As Twitchy says, "Never change, WaPo."
> 
> “austere religious scholar”
> 
> “revered military leader”
> 
> washington post sympathizes with terrorists pic.twitter.com/Uj8A5aSQqk
> — Logan Hall (@loganclarkhall) January 3, 2020​
> 
> Old and busted: “austere religious scholar”
> 
> New hotness: “revered military leader”
> 
> And garbage journalists wonder why so many Americans view them as a hostile enemy force. https://t.co/kRcmt3e7UF
> — Sean Davis (@seanmdav) January 3, 2020​
> Jane D'Oh writes:
> 
> Ace, CBS went further. Soleimani was not only "revered," but "inspiring" and a "military genius."​


----------



## FeXL

Can't have that!!! :yikes:

CBC worried CPC ad made them look pro-Conservative



> The CBC is continuing its lawsuit against the Conservative Party of Canada (CPC) over the party’s use of news material in an online election advertisement.
> 
> As part of its reasoning, the CBC is arguing that the CPC’s use of the clip was “sensational and one-sided” and that it gave the “false impression” that the broadcaster was pro-Conservative, according to Blacklock’s Reporter.


----------



## FeXL

The New York Times Can't Find Anything Bad to Say About Terrorist Commander Qassem Suleimani, But, Just Six Hours Later, Headlines the Obituary of Cleveland Browns Coach Sam Wyche With "Sexism" Smear



> The media is mourning Suleimani almost as much as they mourned John McCain, and for similar reasons.
> 
> Six hours apart. pic.twitter.com/rLgIGgPmtv
> — Stephen Miller (@redsteeze) January 7, 2020​
> 
> As someone responded: Gee, I wonder if Suleimani had ever barred women from his terrorist-plotting sessions.


----------



## FeXL

New York Times: Suleimani a "Warrior-Philosopher"



> CBS "journalist" Elizabeth Palmer begged Iran's Foreign Minister to tell her how hard Iran would be hitting America.
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone detect _hopefulness_ in this question? As in, "When will you launch an attack which will hurt Trump in the polls? Oh _pleasepleaseplease_."


----------



## FeXL

Further on Barry Soetoro's foreign policy.

Liberal Media Freaks Out Over Trump Blaming Obama Admin for Funding Iranian Aggression



> CNN: “Fact check: Trump repeats exaggeration about Obama and the Iran deal”
> The Hill: “Trump rips Obama’s Iran policy in address to nation”
> WaPo: “As Trump claims a win on Iran, he accuses Obama of funding its attacks”
> 
> Not content with this article, WaPo also has another one opining on “five takeaways from Trump’s garbled speech on Iran.” One of the five is, predictably, that “Trump is still obsessed with Barack Obama.”
> 
> MSNBC even trotted out Obama lackey Susan Rice to express her outrage: “Susan Rice: Trump’s ‘despicable lies’ about Obama show his ‘extreme weakness and insecurity’.”


Truth hurts.

Related:

Obama Granted Amnesty to Terrorist Soleimani as Part of Iran Deal



> Former President Barack Obama granted amnesty to Iranian terrorist Gen. Qassem Soleimani as part of the _“historic”_ 2015 Iran Deal.
> 
> The Obama Administration removed Soleimani from a list of Iranian outlaws, along with other leaders of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards, according to a 2015 article in _The Telegraph_.
> 
> In the July ’15 report by the left-leaning newspaper, Defence Editor Con Coughlin declared that Iranian General Soleimani _“fully deserves his reputation as one of the world’s leading terrorist masterminds.”_


----------



## FeXL

Washington Post: GOP Representative Stefanik "Altered" a Photo of Nancy Pelosi



> Fake News! Russians!
> 
> If you can believe this -- a politician released a picture of a political opponent which had been run through a filter to make the picture appear harsher.
> 
> A Washington Post "journalist" thinks that this is a new type of RUSSIAN DISINFORMATION which is worth an accusatory "news story."
> 
> Rep. Elise Stefanik (R-N.Y.) tweeted a petition and fundraising appeal that included what appeared to be an altered photo of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, drawing a retweet Thursday morning from President Trump.
> 
> The tweet marks the second time this week that a House Republican has tweeted a photo that appears to have been manipulated.​


Brutal!

More:



> But then it gets fun: Because this Washington Post "journalist" never bothered to check if the victim of this RUSSIAN PHOTOGRAPH ALTERATION, Nancy Pelosi, herself ever ran exactly-similar harsh-filter pictures of her opponents.
> 
> Spoiler alert: She did.
> 
> Another spoiler alert: She did, _a lot._
> 
> But that won't make the Washington Post.


Oh...


----------



## FeXL

Goodgoodgood.

Maggie Haberman, Ana Navarro And Shaun King Among A Massive List Of Activist Journalists Named On Covington’s Lawsuit



> Multiple prominent journalists and lawmakers have been slapped with a lawsuit by lawyer Robert E. Barnes, who represents multiple Covington Catholic students.
> 
> The lawsuit was filed Aug. 14, 2019, and ten people are being sued for defamation. Among those being sued include 2020 Democratic presidential candidate and Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren, CNN political commentator Ana Navarro, New York Times journalist Maggie Haberman, writer Shaun King and six others, according to a court filing obtained by the Daily Caller.
> 
> The others named in the lawsuit are Democratic New Mexico Rep. Deb Haaland, political consultant Matthew John Dowd, comedian Kathy Griffin, ABC analyst Matthew Dowd, former CNN commentator Reza Aslan, Princeton University professor Kevin M. Kruse, editor of Mother Jones Clara Jeffery and author Jodi Jacobson.


----------



## FeXL

CNN Pushes Global Warming While Reporting Park Had to Remove Signs Predicting Glaciers Would be Gone in 2020



> On Wednesday, CNN published a report claiming that global warming, or “climate change,” is still a bigger problem than ever before, even though the report referenced a particular national park that had just seen a similar claim be debunked, according to Fox News.
> 
> The CNN report referenced Glacier National Park in Montana, where so-called experts had predicted that the park’s glaciers would be gone by 2020 due to climate change. The park had even placed signs near the glaciers making this claim, and thus were forced to take them down after the claim was debunked due to the glaciers still standing.


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> CNN Pushes Global Warming While Reporting Park Had to Remove Signs Predicting Glaciers Would be Gone in 2020


We'll at least the CAGWa clan can still claim their predictions have proven false 100% of the time.


----------



## FeXL

DEFUND: CBC’s Vile Propaganda Blaming The United States For Iran Shooting Down Plane Shows Why They Must Be Stripped Of All Taxpayer Funding



> CBC has generated massive outrage with their horrendous ‘coverage’ of Iran shooting down a flight carrying 63 Canadian Citizens.
> 
> Despite the obvious fact that Iran is responsible since they are the country that shot down the plane, CBC disgustingly tried to blame the United States:
> 
> “In a disgraceful propaganda attempt, CBC is attempting to blame US President Donald Trump for Iran’s shooting down of Flight 752 carrying 63 Canadians.
> 
> CBC Reporter Katie Simpson said _“63 Canadians dead because of the unintended consequences of a decision made by the US President.”’_​


----------



## eMacMan

FeXL said:


> DEFUND: CBC’s Vile Propaganda Blaming The United States For Iran Shooting Down Plane Shows Why They Must Be Stripped Of All Taxpayer Funding



The US shooting it down was nonsense from the get-go, the US has even less to gain than Iran from such an act.

However there are reports that the plane was showing no lights, contributing to the Iranian fears it was a US missile. 

Was the planes computer hacked and the lights doused hoping to create this fiasco? Only one nation is both capable of and likely to do that. Hint: that country is not the US, Russia, or Iran.

At this point that is all entirely conjecture, but is every bit as believable as the official US explanations for the assassinations that triggered this event.


----------



## FeXL

NBC News Reporter Deletes Post Calling Pro-Second Amendment Event ‘White Nationalist Rally’



> NBC News reporter Ben Collins deleted a January 19 tweet in which he referred to the then-pending Virginia Second Amendment event as a “white nationalist rally.”
> 
> Collins tweeted the white nationalist moniker on Sunday, the day before the rally was held.
> 
> Breitbart News reported on Collins’ tweet.
> 
> NBC News Reporter: Virginia 2A Rally a 'White Nationalist Rally' ⁦@BreitbartNews⁩ #2A https://t.co/A7Nu45V1If
> 
> — AWR Hawkins (@AWRHawkins) January 19, 2020​
> As the tweet gained more and more attention, Collins removed it.


----------



## FeXL

CNN Proudly Welcomes Its Newest Liberal Hack: John Harwood, The Man Who Got Caught Asking Hillary Clinton and the DNC What They Wanted Him to Report



> And, if you remember, Harwood was one of the very last nails in the coffin of media moderators at debates-- the media got lit on LSD and appointed _repugnant leftwinger John Harwood to "moderate" a *Republican* debate_, and used every second he had to represent the Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama and the Democrats at a Republican debate.
> 
> Rather than clarifying disagreements between Republicans, Harwood instead vomited Democrat talking points at them.
> 
> And the Wikileaks hack exposed Harwood as a DNC operative.


----------



## FeXL

ABC "Political Analyst" and Noted Adulterer Matthew Dowd: If You Want to Prove You're Not a Misogynist, You Should Not Run for President If a Woman Is Running Against You



> As Andrew Stiles points out, Matthew Dowd's G4P would-be boyfriend Barack Obama flunks this test.
> 
> Per Dowd's expert analysis, Sanders could definitely prove he is not a raging misogynist by not running for president against a female candidate.​


----------



## FeXL

Former Clinton WH Spokesman and Current CNN "Analyst:" Okay I Just Flat-Out Lied About Overhearing GOP Senators Talking About How Great the Democrats' Case Was, But That's Okay Because It Was "A Joke" and Also You're All Liars



> This was the same sissybully who _tattletaled_ to Twitter and the Senate that Ted Cruz's Twitter account was tweeting during the impeachment trial.
> 
> And now the fat bloated stupid bitch is just lying.
> 
> First he tweeted:
> 
> Overheard convo between two Republican Senators who only watch Fox News. "is this stuff real? I haven't heard any of this before. I thought it was all about a server. If half the stuff Schiff is saying is true, we're up ****'s creek. Hope the White House has exculpatory evidence​
> Then, after his lie got _34,000_ retweets, and he was undoubtedly contacted by Twitter "Journalists" to Discover More About These Senators Who Only Watch FoxNews, he decided he should admit he was telling a "joke."
> 
> Okay I made up that convo, but you know that's exactly what they're thinking​
> Newsbuster wonders if CNN will discipline one of its alleged "journalists" for putting out lies disguised as reportage.


----------



## FeXL

This Is CNN



> Joe Lockart, CNN Political Analyst.
> 
> Ok maybe I made up the convo, but you know that's exactly what they're thinking.
> 
> — Joe Lockhart (@joelockhart) January 22, 2020​
> The original has 3.7k retweets, the disclaimer just a couple of hundred. Mission accomplished.


Just maybe...


----------



## FeXL

First ABC mixes up who died in the helicopter crash, then an NBC reporter mixes up the Knicks & Lakers, then Mayor Pete refers to Kobe's work "on the field", & BBC runs an entire segment of LeBron footage thinking it's Kobe


----------



## FeXL

I fail to see the problem...

Incredible Plunging BBC CNN NYT



> Well guess what happens when you spend months, years, pissing on your customer and calling them names:
> 
> https://deadline.com/2020/01/bbc-news-staff-layoffs-1202845063/
> 
> Yeah, BBC to lay off hundreds.
> 
> BBC To Layoff 450 News Staff In A Bid To Save $100M
> By Jake Kanter
> 
> Jake Kanter
> International TV Editor
> January 29, 2020 6:10am​


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

The Totalitarian Regime the Left in the West Refuse to Condemn



> CBC is literally more anti-American than Iran’s state broadcaster.
> 
> The IRIB is reporting it was a mechanical failure. They’re lying, but even they wouldn’t go so far as to blame Trump.
> 
> Three different CBC reporters suggested the U.S. is to blame. It’s their editorial position. https://t.co/6jdj8T5eeh
> — Candice Malcolm (@CandiceMalcolm) January 10, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

Great: Brian Stelter and HBO Team Up to... Report on "The Rise of Fake News"



> Well I guess he's an expert, huh?
> 
> Just a week after news broke about CNN settling a massive lawsuit over its fake news coverage of Covington Catholic High School student Nick Sandmann, WarnerMedia announced Wednesday that CNN's Reliable Sources host Brian Stelter is making a documentary about the rise of fake news that will debut in March on HBO.
> 
> After Truth: Disinformation and the Cost of Fake News will examine the phenomenon of "fake news" in the age of social media and the impact that the trend has on average citizens, according to a release from WarnerMedia, the parent company of both CNN and HBO.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> The left-wing CNN has been one of the worst among the elite media's fake news offenders. CNN came under fire during the 2016 presidential election when it was revealed that the network leaked debate questions to Hillary Clinton via then-network contributor Donna Brazile.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> CNN recently settled a $275 million lawsuit brought by Covington Catholic High School student Nick Sandmann, who alleged the network defamed him in its coverage of his confrontation with a group of activists during a pro-life rally.
> 
> ...
> 
> CNN personalities have repeatedly praised and lauded left-wing terrorist group Antifa. Just last year, Stelter downplayed the group’s brutal beating of journalist Andy Ngo.​


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

Sen. Martha McSally Refuses to Answer Question from Liberal Hack Manu Raju, Calling Him a "Liberal Hack"



> And the liberal media are just beside themselves at this terrible show of disrespect!
> 
> It's about time. It's about time we stripped them of the pretense, stopped offering them politeness.
> 
> They're scumbags. They're virtually criminals. They should be treated as you'd treat a pedophile.
> 
> Senator Martha McSally ignores CNN’s Manu Raju’s question, calls him a “liberal hack” pic.twitter.com/CiXkkgOGm3
> — Daily Caller (@DailyCaller) January 16, 2020​
> 
> Q: Senator McSally, should the Senate consider new evidence as part of the impeachment trial?
> 
> McSally: You’re a liberal hack I’m not talking to you
> 
> Manu- You’re not going to comment about this?
> McSally: You're a liberal hack. pic.twitter.com/IW5pCfZ6Oa
> — Manu Raju (@mkraju) January 16, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

_Cry:_ New York Times Whines That It's _Unfair_ That The Department of Justice Is Investigating Leaks, Focusing on #HeroOfTheResistance James Comey



> What happened to "let the prosecutors finish their job?" I'm pretty sure I heard that as a mantra for three years.
> 
> And now?
> 
> Not so much!
> 
> The New York Times should start making margaritas and pretzels, to go along with all of that delicious _salt_ they've got pouring out of their eyes.


:---(


----------



## FeXL

NBC Agitates for the Last Step Before Violent Civil War: _Voting for Trump Is Illegal, and the Government Should Act to Forbid It_



> Come and arrest me for voting against the violent revolutionary left, Noah.
> 
> Come slap a citizens arrest on me.
> 
> We'll see who winds up in a small confined space.
> 
> * Noah Berlatsky Trump voters motivated by racism may be violating the Constitution. Can they be stopped?
> 
> Republicans and Democrats alike have been unwilling to reprimand voters or to hold them accountable. But racist voting isn't an accident.*​
> Say, are there any Democrats motivated by racism or antisemtism, I wonder?
> 
> I know Obama met with and posed for pictures with antisemitic cult leader Louis Farrakhan.
> 
> Should we deploy the police around polling stations in Democrat cities?
> 
> By Noah Berlatsky
> 
> If the Trump era has taught us anything, it's that large numbers of white people in the United States are motivated at least in part by racism in the voting booth.​
> Seems like you should just strip them of their right to vote.
> 
> Pretty straightforward from here, as Sally Kohn once said


Links' bold.


----------



## Beej

A feel good story about how CNN can be trusted. Sometimes.

Acosta to Trump: CNN's 'record on delivering the truth is a lot better than yours sometimes'
https://thehill.com/homenews/media/...livering-the-truth-is-a-lot-better-than-yours


> “Mr. President, I think our record on delivering the truth is a lot better than yours sometimes," Acosta responded without answering the president's question.


:lmao:


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> 6 Comments
> 
> ABC News Suspends Reporter Over Project Veritas Expose On Media Bias
> 
> In the video Wright is talking but doesn’t realize he is being filmed by Project Veritas’ hidden camera.
> 
> “I don’t think we’re terribly interested in voters,” said Wright.
> 
> “We don’t hold him to account,” said Wright, apparently referring to President Donald Trump, and “we also don’t give him credit for what things he does do.”
> 
> Project Veritas said the video was from the New Hampshire primary. The person filming Wright asks if he’s “a Democratic socialist,” and Wright replies, “Oh, ya, like more than that, I consider myself a socialist.”​
> More at The Hill.


Related:

ABCNews "Journalist" Admits He's a Socialist in Project Veritas Hidden Camera Sting; ABCNews Suspends Him for Blowing Their Cover



> ABCNews claims it suspended him for causing an _appearance_ (appearance!) of a lack of impartiality.
> 
> As Ed Driscoll from Instapundit asks: ABCNews does know that their top anchor used to run the Clinton War Room, and was a big donor to the Clinton Foundation, right?
> 
> And yet they're worried about the appearance of bias.
> 
> Yes, but only the _appearance._ Actual bias they love love love.
> 
> 
> By the way:
> 
> Did ABCNews suspend him for saying he's a committed socialist, or for criticizing ABCNews for its Orange Man Bad coverage of Trump, refusing to report on Trump's achievements?
> 
> I say the latter.


Agreed.


----------



## FeXL

New York Times publishes op-ed by TALIBAN leader



> _The New York Times_ has just published an opinion piece by deputy leader of the Taliban Sirajuddin Haqqani, a man currently wanted by the US government at a $10 million bounty.
> 
> Titled “What the Taliban Want”, Haqqani argues that *the Taliban has been a force for peace and open-negotiation in the Middle East*, while other nations have stifled those efforts.


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL

Former New York Times "Reporter" Jim Roberts Tweets, "The Dow Has Fallen 300 points Since Trump Started Speaking," Then Stealth-Deletes as Down Rises Nearly 10%, Nearly 2000 Points



> i wish I could link the tweet for you -- but he's deleted it.
> 
> It used to be the tweet that led to this genius "serious question."
> 
> Update: Now he's deleted his "serious question," too.
> 
> Formerly, it read:
> 
> Serious question about drive-thru testing: What happens if you don't have a car?
> 
> — Jim Roberts (@nycjim)
> 
> Serious question about drive-thru testing: What happens if you don’t have a car?
> — Jim Roberts (@nycjim) March 13, 2020​
> ...which sounds like a very bad Emo Philips joke, delivered by Nick Nolte on the sixth day of a detox dry-out.


More:



> When the market was (briefly) down, it was a "news" story for traitorous propagandist Jim Roberts -- a negative story for Trump.
> 
> Then it went up, and he deleted his prior tweet.
> 
> Then it went up still further, and he started painting the market's rise as a different news story -- _but also a negative story for Trump._
> 
> The Enemy of the People.
> 
> Spit on them.


Done!


----------



## FeXL

Reminder: The Washington Post Has Been Publishing _Literal_ Chinese Propaganda For Years



> Mark Hemingway writing in the Federalist, though he has written about this outrageous practice in other publications previously.
> 
> * If Media Don't Want To Be Called Propagandists, They Need To Stop Publishing Chinese and Russian Propaganda*​


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> I sometimes think of Stephen Harper and wonder what might have been…
> 
> ‘Boris Johnson has privately confirmed that he will definitely privatise Channel 4,’ a Conservative MP told the Sunday Express. ‘He thinks it’s a great idea.’​


----------



## FeXL

So, lemme get this straight...

After the Red Star goes tits up, the singular place the truth will be published will be MotherCorpse and therefore they deserve more taxpayer funded cash?

Sound correct? 

Riiiiiiight...

Our media is on the brink of mass failure



> Nobody wants journalists to become dependent on the government they’re meant to scrutinize. But the federal government can help by properly funding the CBC. And the CBC can help by collaborating with private outlets rather than competing with them.
> 
> Ottawa needs to start by doubling the budget of the CBC, to finance a major expansion of its national, regional, and local news capacity with a mandate to freely share its news content with any media outlet that wants to use it. To maintain CBC’s vital independence, the government must also give the CBC board of directors the exclusive authority to hire and fire the corporation’s president, currently a prime ministerial prerogative.


----------



## FeXL

CBSNews Uses Footage of an Overcrowded _Italian_ Hospital as Fake News Video Supposedly of a NYC Hospital



> They're literally nothing but fake news, disinformation, and enemy propaganda 24/7.


----------



## FeXL

So, not only is Mad Cow Maddow a Constitutional Expert, but a Medical Pandemic Expert and in her off hours she also dabbles in Marine Transportation... :clap:

Rachel Maddow: There Is No Way the Navy Hospital Ships Will be in NYC and LA in a Week. "That's Just Nonsense."
Reality: One Week Later, the USS _Comfort_ and _Mercy_ Arrive in NYC and LA



> As JackStraw said: "I've never seen another profession where people can be so consistently wrong and not only keep their jobs but get hugely rewarded."


----------



## FeXL

The Media Continues Censoring a Former Senate Staffer's Allegation of Forcible Sexual Penetration by Joe Biden



> Censorship, straight-up.
> 
> On September 14, 2018, The New York Times reported the existence of an unverified sexual misconduct allegation against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh. The story cited three people who had read a letter sent by the accuser--Christine Blasey Ford--to Sen. Diane Feinstein (D–Calif.). Ford was not interviewed for the story; indeed, she wasn't named.
> 
> Unconfirmed reports of a teenaged Kavanaugh assaulting a teenaged Ford evidently merited coverage from The Times. This prompts an obvious question: *Why is the paper of record now declining to publicize a very troubling allegation against former Vice President Joe Biden?*​


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

Learn To Code!!!

As the Press Begins Laying Off "Journalists," Suddenly "Journalists" Discover That There Is an Actual Cost to Economic Shutdown



> It didn't matter, and was a cost that could be cavalierly dismissed -- until our precious "journalists" started losing jobs.


----------



## FeXL

Risk Remains Low



> Indeed.
> 
> For years you hunted people for profit. Getting people fired, bankrupting companies, ruining careers, anything for clicks.
> 
> So: if the penalty for just-a-joke is getting fired, what’s the penalty for just-the-flu? https://t.co/kQ649bahBB
> 
> — Balaji S. Srinivasan (@balajis) March 29, 2020​


----------



## FeXL

What Georgia's Governor Did: Waive 1951 Law Prohibiting Wearing Masks In Public, to Allow Medical Masks as the CDC Guidelines Urge
What the Media Reported: Governor Makes It Legal to Wear Klan Hoods!!!



> This is not going to end well for you, Media, and you will go down knowing you deserve every bit of what's coming to you.


Learn To Code... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL

CNN Doubles Down on Its Decision to Publish Chinese State Propaganda as "News"



> Hearings. Now.
> 
> CNN this week published a report copying almost word-for-word a Chinese Communist Party press release praising the People's Liberation Army Navy's efforts to contain the coronavirus and degrading the U.S. Navy's failures to do likewise.​


----------



## chasMac

And I always assumed the "C" stood for "Cable."


----------



## FeXL

chasMac said:


> And I always assumed the "C" stood for "Cable."


There's another "C" word that fits just as well...


----------



## FeXL

Breaking News: North Korean Dictator Kim-Jong Un Is _Not_ Dead;
CNN's and NBC's Infamously Poorly-Informed Anonymous "Sources" are a Source of Corporate Embarrassment Yet Again



> The CNN story about the supposed "dire medical condition" of Kim Jong-Un went around social media last night.
> 
> A friend said, "I took the CNN Redpill years ago. I assume every single thing they 'report' is a lie."
> 
> She was right, it seems.


----------



## FeXL

CBC accused by Quebecor of 'disgracefully and unscrupulously' exploiting COVID-19 crisis



> One of the largest private media companies in Quebec has written a scathing letter to the Canadian Radio-television Telecommunications Commission claiming the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation is trying to put its competitors out of business in the midst of the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> The letter from Quebecor, dated April 14, alleges, among other things, predatory behaviour on the part of the CBC in the advertising market and comes as the CBC seeks the renewal of its television and radio licences from the CRTC.
> 
> The letter claims CBC is behaving “disgracefully and unscrupulously” during the COVID-19 pandemic, competing in an “entirely unfair and unprecedented manner” while remaining “shielded from the costs and impacts of the current crisis.” Meanwhile, private broadcasters and media have been “hit hard” while advertising revenue dries up.
> 
> “This is precisely why public organizations such as Crown Corporations are not eligible for government grants during this crisis, and that should remain the case,” the letter says.


----------



## SINC

Time to shut down the CBC and its tainted staff. Should have happened long ago, but needs to be done NOW.


----------



## FeXL

More on Joey Fingers & the MSM's reluctance to discuss him...

News You Can Trash



> CNN... the Alyssa Milano of the mainstream media world...
> 
> _ According to one analysis, *CNN waited 24 days* to cover the allegations. By contrast, the outlet *published nearly 700 articles about allegations against Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh* in the 19 days from when they became public to his confirmation in 2018.
> 
> CNN *did not immediately respond* to a series of questions, including whether the network knew the footage existed._​
> Oh... *it exists alright*


Related:

Miami Herald columnist: Even if Biden sexually assaulted women, vote for him anyway



> Recently, Miami Herald columnist Leonard Pitts acknowledged Tara Reade's sexual assault allegation against Joe Biden. Pitts counseled readers to vote for Biden, even had they found Reade's story compelling.
> 
> "If Reade were sacrificed to the cause of preventing that [Trump's re-election], it would be painful and unfair, yet arguably defensible," the columnist actually wrote.


Ah, the compassionate, intellectual, left. Willing to excuse anything & everything in the furtherance of the Prog cause...


----------



## FeXL

:clap::clap::clap:

Vice Media to Lay Off 300 Useless Clickbait Robots



> *You will be made to code.*
> 
> The drastic measures at top digital media outlets serve as a stark reminder that few victims will be spared by the economic crisis prompted by the coronavirus pandemic.​
> Digital media, especially the ludicrously over-funded leftwing digital media, had already been losing jobs for a year.
> 
> As with actual human victims: Coronavirus usually kills victims that were already in a bad state.
> 
> The big picture: Vice Media has laid out a plan for potential layoffs of over 300 people in digital operations, according to The Wall Street Journal. It would be joining Group Nine Media, BuzzFeed, Vox Media, Bustle Digital Group, Cheddar, Maven Media, G/O Media, Protocol and others who have resorted to layoffs and furloughs.​


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL

I like her!

‘KABOOOOM’! Kayleigh McEnany drops a 50 megaton self-awareness nuke on WaPo, NYT, NPR and Vox about early coronavirus reporting (and uses their own stories to do it)



> Kayleigh McEnany, the new White House press secretary, held another presser today. During one round of questioning about initially downplaying the coronavirus outbreak in the early stages, McEnany wasn’t about to let anybody in the press pretend they were among the prescient ones who saw it coming:


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

I'd rather do a Wookie...

CNN: Trump Dislikes Obama Because Michelle Is Hotter Than Melania



> CNN’s Don Lemon went on a bizarre rant Sunday night accusing President Donald Trump of possessing a severe aversion to his predecessor because Michelle Obama is apparently prettier and more accomplished than First Lady Melania Trump.


Good ol' Don LeMon...


----------



## FeXL

In a time of more important issues, this is what passes for news.



> To notice the PM’s hair is to be aware of the passage of time. Trudeau has changed—not just over the past couple of months, but over nearly five years of governing.
> 
> *The nation has already reckoned with the beard.*


Yep. The beard does't make him any less of a racist, sexist, misogynistic, lying, Prog sonuvabitch.


----------



## FeXL

This Is CNN



> CNN promoting teenage activist Greta Thunberg as an expert panelist for its next “Coronavirus: Facts and Fears” town hall.​


You go, girl!


----------



## FeXL

Corporate Media Wants To Silence The Federalist Because It Can’t Compete



> In an apparent collaboration with a leftist activist group from the United Kingdom, the eerily named “Verification Unit” of NBC News lobbied Google to demonetize the website you’re reading right now. The deplorable sin committed by The Federalist? Speaking out against the Approved Narrative regarding the riots following the death of George Floyd and the radical nature of Black Lives Matter.
> 
> What NBC News ultimately failed to do on Tuesday wasn’t journalism. It was a digital assassination attempt.


----------



## FeXL

Your Moral And Intellectual Superiors



> Bari Weiss resigns from the New York Times: _“Twitter is not on the masthead of The New York Times. But Twitter has become its ultimate editor”._


From the comments:



> I liked this part:
> 
> “…a new consensus has emerged in the press, but perhaps especially at this [NY Times] paper: *that truth isn’t a process of collective discovery, but an orthodoxy already known to an enlightened few whose job is to inform everyone else.*”
> 
> That’s solid gold.


Bold mine.

Nails it.

Related:

Neocon Lesbian Bari Weiss Leaves the New York Times, Blaming Woke Millennials for Poisoning the Paper



> Update: Former Democrat presidential candidate Andrew Yang says the New York Times is no longer fit for purpose.
> 
> yangonweiss
> 
> Lesbians are only permitted to have one type of politics.
> 
> Matter of fact -- everyone is only permitted to have one type of politics.
> 
> Bari Weiss, a writer and editor for the embattled New York Times Opinion section, is leaving the paper.
> 
> When reached by phone, Weiss did not want to offer any further comment beyond confirming that she was out. According to an internal source, she was removed from the staff directory sometime in the past week.
> 
> A controversial figure inside and outside the paper, Weiss leaves in the wake of what she recently described as a civil war at the Times between "(mostly young) wokes" and "(mostly 40+) liberals."​
> She's published this resignation letter.
> 
> *It's a hell of a letter.*


Bold mine.

Yes. Yes, it is.

Further Fallout from Bari Weiss Resignation



> Meanwhile, CNN spins for the NYT -- see, Weiss was fired because she was "controversial."
> 
> They forget to mention that she was targeted by antisemitic bullies.
> 
> Plus: Is this a coordinated effort? Andrew Sullivan announces the end of his employment by the #Wokecult New York Magazine.


More:



> Even crusty old leftwing satyr Bill Maher is waking up to the threat of the Woke Left


Too little, too late.


----------



## FeXL

Four Days Since A Police Brutality Story Unraveled, The Atlantic Still Refuses To Respond



> Four days after the facts of a powerful, moving, and deeply personal defund-the-police story in The Atlantic began to unravel in the face of a Federalist investigation, the magazine remains silent. The investigation encompassed newspaper archives, police department records, questions to The Atlantic, the police union, and the office of the mayor, and found the city has no apparent recollection of the serious incident alleged in the magazine — and the writer and editor still have no answers.


Finally:

The Atlantic Finally Admits Its Police Abolition Piece Is Based On A False Narrative



> An investigation by The Federalist encompassing newspaper archives, police department records, questions to The Atlantic, the police union, and the office of the mayor, however, called the story — including facts about the neighborhood, the timeline of the incident, and if the incident described even happened at all — into question.
> 
> Four days, six comment requests, and one follow-up story later, The Atlantic issued a series of major corrections that confirmed The Federalist’s investigation — and gutted the Purnell’s story of the police violence that made her “a police abolitionist,” rendering it a story about a private security guard shooting his adult cousin. Although the updated story no longer involves personally motivated and barely punished police violence against children, it now includes mention of a police investigation. Additionally, a contemporary news article uncovered by The Federalist using the updated timeline details pending police charges against the shooter.


_False narrative?_ Why don't they just call a lie an f'ing lie...


----------

